# [Showtime] Rechnersteckbriefe im PCGHX



## Klutten (19. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte aufmerksam lesen - dann posten!
​ Was geht hier ab?

Das Forum beherbergt mittlerweile eine Fülle von Bilder-Threads, die überwiegend eine unüberschaubare Länge erreicht haben. So ist es zum einen für neue Leser recht schwer sich einen Gesamtüberblick zu schaffen, aber auch das promoten auf der PCGH Hauptseite gestaltet sich nicht einfach. Aus diesem Grund haben wir uns zu einer neuen Kategorie Bilder-Threads entschlossen und werden mit diesem Thema einen ersten Versuch starten. Sind wir damit erfolgreich - und das hängt im wesentlichen von euch ab - wird es weitere Themengebiete geben.

Was gibt es im PCGHX alles zu sehen?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...cht-saemtliche-bilder-threads-des-forums.html
Wozu das ganze Spektakel?

Unsere Bilder-Threads sind sehr erfolgreich und haben die meisten Besuche des Forums vorzuweisen. Aufgrund ihrer Länge gehen die wichtigen und interessanten Bilder aber in der Masse der geposteten Bilder unter - und genau das gilt es zu verhindern. Wir wollen hier nur Bilder und Kurzbeschreibungen der schönsten Rechner. Hier geht es nicht um "Dabei sein ist Alles", sondern um wirklich schöne Projekte. Es ist daher nicht der graue 486er-Rechner aus dem letzten Jahrhundert gefragt, es soll schon schick sein. 
Was ist eure Aufgabe / Pflicht?



Hier werden nur finale und komplette Rechner vorgestellt, keine Baustellen.
Es gibt nur einen Beitrag pro User und Rechner.
Es dürfen maximal 5 Bilder angehangen werden.
Keine großen Bilder im Text!!!
Bilder sind Pflicht!!!
Bilder-Regeln: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html
Keine Diskussion - jegliche Beiträge dieser Art werden kommentarlos gelöscht.
Der Übersicht halber bitte die *Signatur ausblenden*.
Für Angaben zum Rechner nur den Text (PC-Steckbrief) *komplett *kopieren.
Bitte genaue Angaben machen: so nicht -> CPU: e8600er sondern so -> Intel E8600 oder Intel Core2Duo E8600

Wer hier also mitmachen möchte, der kopiere einfach den unten stehenden Steckbrief *komplett *und ergänze die einzelnen Daten möglichst genau. Ein Beispiel seht ihr ja unten.

*EDIT:
*Da bei copy/paste die Formatierung der Überschrift nicht übernommen wird, setzt sie bitte wieder selbst auf Schriftgröße 4 - mehr nicht.
___________________________________

 PC-Steckbrief von - Username

PC Name: 

CPU: 
Mainboard: 
Grafikkarte: 
RAM: 
Gehäuse: 
Netzteil: 
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): 
Sound: 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:

 ___________________________________

Viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen!!! 
Einen Diskussions-Thread findet ihr hier -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...7-diskussion-rechnersteckbriefe-im-pcghx.html
 Wie finde ich einen bestimmten User oder seinen Steckbrief?



Klickt im *Casemod-Unterforum* auf die *Anzahl der "Antworten" rechts neben dem Thread* "[Showtime] Rechnersteckbriefe im PCGHX"
Es öffnet sich ein kleines Fenster mit den Usern, die einen Steckbrief verfasst haben
Sucht den entsprechenden User dort über die *Browser-interne Suche* (Strg+F) und *klickt auf die "1"* neben dessen Namen
Nun gelangt ihr zum Steckbrief von User "XYZ" oder zu einer Liste seiner verfassten Postungs, falls er mehrere Rechner eingestellt hat.


----------



## Klutten (19. Februar 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Klutten

PC Name: MIPS Black Power

CPU: Intel Core2 Q6600 @ 3.600 MHz
Mainboard: Asus Maximus Formula X38
Grafikkarte: HD4870 X2 - CrossfireX
RAM: 2 GiB DDR3 OCZ Flex XLC
Gehäuse: Lian Li V2010
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 1000 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Creative X-Fi

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neuaufbau als Testsystem

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Uziflator (1. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Uziflator

PC Name: Stuart

CPU: AMD 960T @ 6 x 3,8 GHz
Mainboard: AsRock 970 Extreme 3
Grafikkarte: Xfx Radeon HD6870/1GB 
RAM: 8GiB DDR3 Teamgroup
Gehäuse: Silverstone SST-FT01B-W Fortress
Netzteil: Corsair HX520
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Noctua U12P
Sound: ASUS Xonar D2/PM

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Anderer Unterbau

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Janny (1. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Janny

PC Name: Black-Shark

CPU: E8500 E0 @ 3.16 Ghz
Mainboard: Gigabyte UD3R P45
Grafikkarte: Leadtek GTX260 896MB
Ram: 4096Mb G.Skill 1066Mhz
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Shark
Netzteil: Xilence 400W
Kühlung : Wakü/Lukü) Lukü
Sound: Creative SB 5.1

 Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: CPU,Ram,Board, Graka

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Lee (1. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Lee
PC Name:Little Elegance

CPU: AMD Phenom X4 9550 @2,64 GHz
Mainboard: Asus M4A79 Deluxe
Grafikkarte:Sapphire Radeon HD4870 512
RAM: 4 GiB GSkill DDR2 1000 CL5
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-7 SEII
Netzteil: Seasonic M12 500
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Asus Xonar DX

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Mainboard Tausch Asus M3A78 Pro--> Asus M4A79 Deluxe

Link zum Tagebuch:---
Link zu Sysprofile:http://www.sysprofile.de/id99073


----------



## der8auer (1. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - der8auer

PC Name: AMD QuadFather

CPU: 2x AMD Athlon 64 FX-74 @ 3200MHz
Mainboard: Asus L1N64-SLI WS
Grafikkarte: ASUS 8800GTS 512MB Watercooled
RAM: 4 GiB DDR2 OCZ FlexXLC 800 4-4-4-12 1T @ 2,4V
Gehäuse: IKONIK RA X10 SIM 
Netzteil: Tagan BZ PipeRock 1100W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neue Wasserkühlung/Gehäuse

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 78593 - der8auer


----------



## majorguns (1. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - MajorGuns
PC Name: Antec BW

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 2,13GHz @ 3,44GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte EP45 DS3L
Grafikkarte: HD4850/512Mb
RAM: 4Gb DDR2 OCZ Reaper HPC
Gehäuse: Antec P182 Gun Metal Black
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P7 550W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü@ Noctua NH-U12P
Sound: Sound:Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Noctua gegen Standart Kühler Getauscht, neues Case und neuen RAM 

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 77009 - MajorGuns


----------



## DanielX (1. März 2009)

*PC-Steckbrief von - DanielX*

PC Name: ArmorX

CPU: Intel Core2 Q6600 @3,6GHz
Mainboard: Asus P5Q Deluxe
Grafikkarte: Sapphire 4870 512Mb 840/1100 Mhz
RAM: 4 GiB DDR2 Muskin 996580g DDR2-800 1080Mhz @ 2,1V
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor
Netzteil: OCZ StealthXStream 600W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Sleeves verbaut / Türnieten gewechselt

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/45537-tagebuch-danielxs-armorx.html
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## totovo (1. März 2009)

*PC-Steckbrief von - totovo*

PC Name: Mobby Dick

CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 9950 BE @3,4Ghz
Mainboard: Asus crosshair IV Formula
Grafikkarte: Vortex HD 5870
RAM: 4 GiB DDR3 Muskin DDR3-1666
Gehäuse: eigenbau Holzcasecon
Netzteil: be quiet Dark Power Pro 450W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Asus xonar DX

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: MB-Wechsel

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 55068 - ToToVo


----------



## Olstyle (1. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Olstyle

PC Name: -

CPU: Core2Quad Q6600@3,56ghz
Mainboard: Biostar TPower I45
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX280 OC
RAM: 2x2gb A-Data DDR800 Value
Gehäuse: Silverstone TJ06
Netzteil: Seasonic S12 500Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):Wakü
Sound: TerraTec Aureon Space@Audiotrak Prodigy 7.1

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Komplett Anstrich und Platz für die Radis geschnitten. Dazu noch ein Motiv auf die linke Wand gesetzt.

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Equilibrium (1. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Equilibrium

PC Name: -

CPU: Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9770 @4,05GHz
Mainboard: ASUS Striker II Extreme
Grafikkarte: 2x ASUS ENGTX 280 @670/1460/1220
RAM: 2x 2048GB CSX Diablo 2000MHz
Gehäuse: Antec Twelve Hundred
Netzteil: 1200W Thermaltake Toughpower
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Craetive X-Fi Fatal1ty Titanium Pro

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: lackierung sämtlicher Standard Lüfter in Weiß, Komplette Kabel gesleevt

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Gutewicht (1. März 2009)

*PC-Steckbrief von - Gutewicht*

PC Name: -

CPU: Intel Core2 Q6600 @3,6GHz
Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro
Grafikkarte: Gtx 260 (192 Alus)
RAM: 4 GiB DDR2 Mushkin 1000 Mhz
Gehäuse: Lancool K7
Netzteil: Enermax Pro82+ 525Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: neues Gehäuse (Lancool K7)

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...gutewichts-hardware-zieht-ins-lancool-k7.html
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 60397 - Gutewicht


----------



## moddingfreaX (1. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - ModdingfreaX

PC Name: -

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ BE 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA69GM-S2H
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD4850 @ 700/1115
RAM: 2 Gib Corsair XMS2 6400 @ 5-5-5-12
Gehäuse: Fujitsu Siemens Scaleo J Modded
Netzteil: Be Quiet! BQT E5 400 W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü (Zalman CNPS 9500 AM2)
Sound: Onboard @ Philips MMS460

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Grafikkarte

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:  Sysprofile - Smily12


----------



## Faxe (1. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Faxe

PC Name: Black Mystique

CPU: Intel Core2Duo E7200 @3,8GHZ 1.275V
Mainboard: Asus P5Q-E
Grafikkarte: AMD Palit HD4850 512MB; AC Accelero S1 + Turbo Module
RAM: 4x1024 MB Crucial BallistiX Tracer PC6400
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Mystique RC631
Netzteil: Corsair 450VX
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Luft
Sound: Onboard/XFi Platinum

Zuletzt wesentlich geändert: NT gesleeved, RAM Update

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zum Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 78054 - FaxXe


----------



## darkniz (1. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - darkniz

PC Name: -

CPU: Intel Core2Duo E8500 @ 3.800 MHz
Mainboard: MSI P45D3 Platinum
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce 9600GT Hybrid Freezer
RAM: 2 GiB DDR3 OCZ Platinum EB
Gehäuse: CM Storm Sniper
Netzteil: Corsair HX520
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LuKü
Sound: OnBoard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: neues Gehäuse

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 80760 - darkniz


----------



## danysahne333 (1. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - danysahne333

PC Name: OEMCOMPUTER

CPU: Core2Duo E4600 @ 3,0 GHz
Mainboard: Abit FP-IN9 SLI FATAL1TY
Grafikkarte: PNY 9800GT (55nm)
RAM: 3x1024 MB DDR2 OCZ Vista Upgrade 5-5-5-15
Gehäuse: MS-Tech LC-610
Netzteil: Xilence 480 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): EK Waterblocks Supreme LT
Sound: 7.1 HD onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Wasserkühlung

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: http://www.sysprofile.de/id79048


----------



## Thunder (1. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Thunder

PC Name:Scream

CPU: Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4Ghz
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H
Grafikkarte: Powercolor HD7950 @CF
Ram: 16Gib G.Skill Ares
Gehäuse: Silverstone Temjin TJ07
Netzteil: Corsair HX 850W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: OnBoard

zuletzt verändert: Umbau auf Wakü und neues Case

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zum Sysprofil:sysProfile: ID: 35287 - Thunderscream


----------



## lows (1. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Lows

PC Name:-

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo e5200
Mainboard: biostar tp35d2-a7
Grafikkarte: Msi 9800GT OC
Ram: 2x1GB OCZ 4-4-4-12
Gehäuse: CM HAF
Netzteil: Bequiet Straight Power E6 350w
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):Lukü (IFX-14)
Sound: Onboard Sound

zuletzt verändert:Gehäuse

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Dustin91 (1. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von -  Dustin91

PC Name:-

CPU: Intel Core i5 2400
Mainboard: ASRock H61iCafe
Grafikkarte: MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition
Ram: 2x4 GB TeamGroup Elite RAM
Gehäuse: Lancool K7 Metal Boned
Netzteil: bequiet Straight Power 480W mit Kabelmanagement
Kühlung :Lukü (Boxes)
Sound: Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music

Zuletzt verändert: Am 07.2011 Hardwarekomponenten ausgetauscht. Siehe Tagebuch...

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/21422-dustin91-baut-einen-gaming-pc.html
Link zu Sysprofil:-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (1. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von Widowmaker_1

PC Name: Black-Aegis

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6850
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4 (Rev 2.0)
Grafikkarte: Asus Geforce 8800GTS 640MB
RAM: 4x 1GB  G.E.I.L. PC 6400 4-4-4-12
Gehäuse: Chieftec CH-05B-B Aegis Tower (Gedämmt)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 530W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Scythe Mugen 2

Link zum Tagebuch: ---
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 90068 - Widowmaker_1


----------



## Digger (1. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Digger

PC Name: LianLI

CPU: Intel Xeon Up W3520
Mainboard: Asus Rampage II GENE
Grafikkarte: Evga e-Geforce GTX295
RAM: 3x 2GB Corsair Dominator DDR3-1600
Gehäuse: LianLi PC-A05B
Netzteil: Enermax Modu 82+ 625W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): EK Supreme / EK FC295 GTX SLI Nickel / TFC Xchanger360 / Magicool Slim Triple / Laing
Sound: Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Komplettumbau

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ch-die-evolutionen-meines-lianli-pc-a05b.html
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 65601 - digger


----------



## DaxTrose (1. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - DaxTrose

PC Name: Sunrise

CPU: Intel Core2Duo E7300 @ 3.700 MHz
Mainboard: DFI LanParty DK P45 T2RS Plus
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX260 Superclocked @ 700/1470/1200 (65nm 192 Stream Prozessoren)
RAM: 2x2GB G.Skill PC2-8800
Gehäuse: Enermax BigChackra black (umgebaut & lackiert)
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 650 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty PCIexpress

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: XFX gegen EVGA GTX260 gewechselt, da XFX kein Bild mehr geliefert hat!

Link zum Tagebuch:   [HowTo] Befestigung des airplex evo1080 an die Seitenwand und Temperaturen 
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Swonte (1. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Swonte

PC Name: -

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8600 @ 4,00GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyt GA-P35-DS3P
Grafikkarte: PNY 260 GTX
RAM: PNY DDR2 4GB Kit PC800 5-5-5-15
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Spedo
Netzteil: Silverstone SST-DA750 Decathlon
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Creative SB X-Fi XtremeMusic/Platinum Sound Card   

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Blende der Laufwerkschächte,neue Wakü-Schläuche

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Sh33p82 (1. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Sh33p82

PC Name: -

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 940BE
Mainboard: MSI DKA790GX Platinum
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX260
RAM: 2x2GB Coarsair XMS2 DHX Kit
Gehäuse: Silverstone Temjin TJ07
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power E6 600W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): OCZ Hydroflow / EK-FC280 GTX / TFC 360 / AS Ultra
Sound: X-Fi Xtreme Gamer Fatal1ty Pro Series

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neues Mainboard und CPU

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Pommes (1. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - clocke

PC Name: kurz

CPU: Intel Core ² Duo E6600-3600 MHZ
Mainboard: Gigabyte P965-DS3 Rev. 3.3
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce 8800 GT Overclocked
RAM: 2x1GB Quimonda DDR2-533 Mhz
Gehäuse: Ultron Gehäuse
Netzteil: FSP Group 550 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound:

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Board getauscht, Kühler montiert

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Masterwana (1. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Masterwana

PC Name: Black-Star-Line

CPU: Intel Core2Duo E8500
Mainboard: MSI P45 Neo-F
Grafikkarte: HD4850X2
Ram: 2 x 2GB Mushkin XP2-8500
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-A05B
Netzteil: Enermax Pro82+ 425W
Kühlung: LuKü - Sharkoon Silent Eagle @ Passiv
Sound: Asus Xonar DX

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neue Füße und Soundkarte eingebaut

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zum Sysprofile: -


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (2. März 2009)

PC Steckbrief von - Maestro

PC Name: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Value

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+
Mainboard: ASUS M2N-E
 Grafikkarte: XFX GeForce 9800GT 625M
Ram: 2x 2.048 MB Kingston DDR2-800 (5-5-5-18)
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 12 Value
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 550W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LuKü - EKL Groß Clockner Blue Edition
Sound: Creative SB X-FI Extreme Audio PCIe x1

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Der 250er Lüfter aus der Seitenwand wurde zwecks Optimierung des Luftstroms entfernt. 

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zum Sysprofile: -


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. März 2009)

PC - Steckbrief von e-freak1

PC Name :  

CPU: Intel Core i7 920 D0
Mainboard: Asus Rampage II Extreme
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX480 
Ram: 3 X 2 GB DDR3-1333 CORSAIR XMS 3
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Stormsniper Black
Netzteil: Corsair HX 850 W
Kühlung: (Wakü/Lukü): Luftkühlung
Sound: Asus Xonar Essence STX

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...peratur-werte-und-benchmarks-screenshots.html

Link zu Sysprofile: *mysysprofile*


----------



## nichtraucher91 (3. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Nichtraucher91

PC Name:Zocker PC

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E4300
Mainboard: Gigabyte P35 DS3
Grafikkarte: Elitegroup 8800GT @ Accelero S1 
RAM: 2GiB DDR2 800 G.E.I.L
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC V-1000B Plus II
Netzteil: Be Quiet Stright Power E5 450W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Luftkühlung
Sound: Onboard 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Anfang Februar 2008   

Link zum Tagebuch: Umzug in's Lian Li PC V-1000B PlusII 
Link zu Sysprofile:-


----------



## ahe1977 (3. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - ahe1977

PC Name: Gold-Black Pearl

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600/Pentium E5200
Mainboard: DFI DK X48 T2RSB PLUS
Grafikkarte: XFX GTX260 Black Edition
RAM: 2GiB PC-9200 OCZ REAPER
Gehäuse: Coolermaster RC 690
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power 550W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Luftkühlung
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Februar 2008/

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/40545-mein-cm690-neu-aufgelegt-eure-meinung.html
Link zu Sysprofile:-


----------



## Danger23 (3. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Danger23

PC Name: -

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ @ 3150 MHz
Mainboard: Asus M2R32 MVP
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon Toxic HD 4850 @ Stock
RAM: 2 x 1024 MB Corsair XMS 2 PC2 - 6400U 5-5-5-18
Gehäuse: 10 Jahre altes NoName
Netzteil: Tagan Tforce2 530W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü, derzeit Boxed
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: neue Grafikkarte, als nächstes kommt neuer Kühler und selbstgebautes Gehäuse

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 95946 - Danger23


----------



## moonrail (3. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - moonrail

PC Name: moonBlues

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0
Mainboard: Asus Maximus II Formula
Grafikkarte: Xfx 9600GT 512MB
RAM: 2x 2048 MB G.Skill DDR2-1000
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Stacker RC-831 SE
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 550W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Luftkühlung
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Mainboard, CPU-Kühler

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: SysProfile


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (3. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - buzzdeebuzzdee

PC Name: _The.Almighty.Bunghole_

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 G0
Mainboard: Asus P5B Pro
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 280 
RAM: Corsair DIMM 4GB DDR2-800 DHX Kit
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor 
Netzteil: AMPTEC Pyramid 1000W 80+ 
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Luftkühlung IFX 14 Nocuta 120
Sound: Creative SB X-Fi X

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Gravur, Grafikkarte

Link zum Tagebuch: Klick
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (4. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - sunnyboy150182

PC Name: Black Shadow

CPU: Intel Pentium 4 640 -->3.80Ghz
Mainboard: MSI 915P Neo2 Platinum
Arbeitsspeicher: 4096Mb DDR2 - 667er RAM
Grafikkarte: Inno3D GeForce GTS250 1G @ 738/1836/1100
Gehäuse: Thermaltake "Soprano"
Netzteil: 430W Tagan
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): CPU -> Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro
Sound: TerraTec Aureon 5.1

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: - 3x MagicBlue 120x120x25mm, Tower innen Hochglanz weiß/ Außen matt-Schwarz umlackiert 
CPU -Kühler getauscht...

Link zum Tagebuch:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/58893-mein-erstes-projekt.html
Link zu Sysprofile: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klefreak (4. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - klefreak

PC Name: HAF932 RED

CPU: Intel Core2Duo E6850 @ 3.600 MHz
Mainboard: Asus P5E X38
Grafikkarte: HD2900 Pro @XT
RAM: 4x 1024 MB DDR2 GeIL Black Dragon 800 CL4
Gehäuse: Coolermaster HAF932
Netzteil: Enermax MODU82+ 625W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Asus Supreme FX II

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Umzug ins neue Case + farbliche Anpassung + WaKü

Link zum Tagebuch: tagebuch-casetest-wakue-modding-coolermaster-haf-932-red-klefreak
Link zu Sysprofile: http://www.sysprofile.de/id43280


----------



## Felix1509 (6. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Felix a.k.a. H5N1

PC Name: Mein Computer

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 @ 3,6GHz, 1,232V
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-EX38-DS4
Grafikkarte: 2x xPertvision HD4870 512MB @ 780/1000
RAM: 2x 1024MB G.e.i.L Ultra PC6400 @ 400MHz, 4-4-4-12
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-A10B
Netzteil: Seasonic M12 700W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LüKü
Sound: Logitech z4 @ Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 11.02.09: Q6600 -> Q9650.

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 41168 - H5N1


----------



## maestos (6. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - maestos

PC Name: Vienna Type0

CPU: Intel C2D 8500 @4300mhz
Mainboard: Asus P5E64 Professional @1800FSB
Grafikkarte: XFX 8800 GTX XXX OC:10%
RAM: OCZ DDR3 Reaper HPC 4GB
Gehäuse: Chieftec Bigtower
Netzteil: Thermaltake Toughpower 750W CableOrg
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü, Coolermaster DF CPU+GK
Sound: Soundblaster XFI Titanium Professional

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Soundkarte

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Dae666mon (6. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Dae666mon

PC Name: Satan

CPU: Core 2 Duo 6420 @ 3,2Ghz
Mainboard: Gigabyte P35 DS3P
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD 4870 1024
RAM: 4x 1024MB DDR2 800 CL4
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Kandalf
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 530W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü Zalman 9500 LED
Sound: Creative XFi Extreme Music

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Graka, Ram, 
am Wochenende Noctua NH-U12P 

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## gameboy15 (6. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Gameboy 15

PC Name: Silverstone 1

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 3,4 Ghz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-X48-DQ6
Grafikkarte: MSI Geforce GTX 280 Super-OC 740/1480/1210
RAM: Corsair Dominator 8GB 1066 5-5-5-15
Gehäuse: SilverStone Fortress SST-FT01B schwarz
Netzteil: Be quiet Strait Power 650W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Gehäuse

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile:-


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - D!str(+)yer

PC Name: Black SeVen

CPU: Intel Core i7-920 @ 3,4GHz @ 1,15V
Mainboard: ASUS Rampage II Extreme
Grafikkarte: Zotac NVidia GeForce GTX 285 AMP! @ Accelero Xtreme GTX 280
RAM: 3x2GB DDR3-1600 Cl8  OCZ Intel Extrem Edition @ 1,65V
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF 932
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power 650W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): CPU@WaKü und rest LüKü
Sound: SupremeFX X-Fi         
 
Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: GraKa bekommt den Accelero Xtreme Verpasst, umzug ins HAF und CPU-only WaKü
Link zum Tagebuch: [Tagebuch]Black Seven
 Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 49173 - D!str(+)yer


----------



## grasshopper0815 (6. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - grasshopper0815

PC Name: HANF

CPU: Intel Core i7 920 
Mainboard: ASUS Rampage II Extreme
Grafikkarte: HIS Radeon 4870 1GiB
RAM: 3x Corsair 2GiB DDR3-1333
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Cosmos 1000
Netzteil: Thermaltake Toughpower 650W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LuKü
Sound: Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Music

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neuaufbau

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 89937 - grasshopper0815


----------



## _Snaker_ (6. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von _Snaker_

PC Name: EpicWinPC

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 @ 3,5GHz
Mainboard: XFX 790i Ultra
Grafikkarte: Leadtek GeForce 8800GTS G92
RAM: 4096MB OCZ DDR3-1600 @ DDR3-1800 
Gehäuse: NZXT Tempest
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power P7 Pro 650W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Creative Xfi Extreme Music

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Zotac GeForce GTX260²

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 23402 - Sn@ker


----------



## Celina'sPapa (6. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Celina'sPapa

PC Name: Ex-Zocker PC

CPU: C2Q 9550 + Thermalright True Black 120 @ 1,024V
Mainboard: Gigabyte X38-DS4
Grafikkarte: Powercolor HD 4870 1GB + Scythe Musashi
RAM: 8GB OCZ Platinum DDR2 1066Mhz + OCZ XTC
Gehäuse: Antec 900
Netzteil: Tagan PipeRock 500W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Realtec HD Audio ALC889A onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: OCZ XTC in Gehäusefarbe lackiert

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Helper03 (6. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Helper03

PC Name: The Blue Green

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 940 @ 3.60 GHz
Mainboard: Asus M3A79-T Deluxe
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce 8800 GT
RAM: 2048 MB DDR2 Corsair Dominator 1066 MHz
Gehäuse: NZXT Gaming Alpha Case
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 550 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü Zalman CNPS 9500- AM2
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium - Fatal1ty

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Kompletter umbau mit neuem be quiet! Netzteil und 4 Blauen Kaltlichtkatholen 

Link zum Tagebuch:
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 87734 - Helperchen


----------



## McZonk (6. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - McZonk

PC Name: n/A

CPU: Intel Core i5-750 @ 3.600 MHz (200x18) | Heatkiller 3.0 LT
Mainboard: Asus Maximus III Formula (P55)
Grafikkarte: Force3D HD5870/1G (1.000/1.300 MHz) | XSPC Razor 5870
RAM: 4 GiB DDR3-1600 Mushkin Copperhead | CL 7-7-7-20-72-1T
Gehäuse: Ikonik RA-X10 Smooth
Netzteil: Ikonik Vulcan 850 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wasserkühlung
Sound: SupremeFX (Via VT2020)

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Wakü und Ramupdate

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Standeck (7. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Standeck

PC Name: Crysis Fucker oder MB Trac 1300

CPU: Intel Core i7 920 @ 3500Mhz
Mainboard: Gigabyte EX58 UD4P
Grafikkarte: 2 x Nvidia Geforce GTX 280 SLI
RAM: 6GB Corsair DDR3 1600 Tri Kit
Gehäuse: Coolermaster COSMOS S
Netzteil: Enermax Revolution 85+ 950 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü @ Porsche
Sound: onboard an ADAM P11A

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Build 1 as you can see

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 97205 - Standeck


----------



## gogle (7. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - gogle

PC Name:Silverstone Black

CPU:Intel Core i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz
Mainboard:Asus Rampage II Extreme
Grafikkarte:Zotac GTX260² (55nm)
RAM:6GB Triple-Kit OCZ DDR3
Gehäuse:Silverstone FT-01W Black
Netzteil:Aerocool HorsePower 500W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):Lukü
Sound:SupremeFX X-Fi

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert:Noctua gegen Standart Kühler Getauscht, neues Case und neuen Mainboard

Link zum Tagebuch:
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Gamer_95

PC-Name: Monstermaschine

CPU: Intel C2Q 6600@3,2GHz
Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon 4850 Palit
Ram: Corsair 4Gb Ram Kit@800MHz
Gehäuse: Techsolo billiggehäuse
Netzteil: Silence 600Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): OCZ Vendetta 2@Lukü
Sound: Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champ

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neues Mainbord / Von Intel standartkühler zu OCZ Vendetta 2 / Von Billigspeicher auf Corsair

Link zum Tagebuch:-
Link zu Sysprofile:-


----------



## Tripleh84 (8. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - TripleH84

PC Name: Triple-H

CPU: Core2Duo E8400@4GhZ
Mainboard: Asus P5K P35
Grafikkarte: Asus HD4870 (512MB) @TopBios
RAM: 4x DDRII800 1GB Corsair 
Gehäuse: NZXT Lexa Redline
Netzteil: Corsair 450 Warr
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Luftkühlung 
Sound: Creative X-Fi Extreme Gamer

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Coolermaster V8,GPU Kühler Musashi und Gehäuse gekauft.

Link zum Tagebuch:-
Link zu Sysprofile:-


----------



## CeresPK (8. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - CeresPK
 
PC Name: CeresPK

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE @3,37GHz (1,375V)
Mainboard: ASUS M3N-HT Deluxe (nForce 780a SLi)
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 275 SC
RAM: 4x Corsair 1024MBRam 800MHz CL4
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC60 FW
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 550W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): CPU by Thermalright Ultra 120 True Black / GPU by Nvidia Referenz
Sound: Soundmax AD1988B (onboard vom Board)

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: EVGA GTX 275 SC

Link zum Tagebuch:
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 49562 - Ceres.pk91


----------



## BullGuard (9. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - BULLGUARD

PC Name:kp-RÜDIGER? - meistens aber "blödes scheißteil!"

CPU: Intel Core 2 QUAD Q6600 @ 3,8 ghz
Mainboard: MSI Neo2-FIR P45
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon 4870 X2 @ core: 800mhz/cache:950 mhz
RAM: 2GB Aeon DDR2 800
Gehäuse: Modifiziertes und umlackiertes RAIDMAX SAGITTARIUS
Netzteil: CORSAIR TX650W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):Lukü - COOLERMASTER Hyper TX2
Sound: Onboard REALTEK

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: meine Grafikkarte und das Case  - bemerkung: Mein PC ist immer eine Baustelle!!!

Link zum Tagebuch:-
Link zu Sysprofile:-


----------



## xx00xx (9. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - xx00xx

PC Name: Green Dragon

CPU:                              Intel Core2Duo E8500
Mainboard:                      Asus P5Q - PRO
Grafikkarte:                     ATI 4870 1GB - GS
RAM:                             4GB G-Skill PC 8000
Gehäuse:                        Thermaltake VJ2000BWS M5
Netzteil:                         Xilence 600W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):       Lukü
Sound:                           / on board    

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert:  7.3.2009 - Casemod 

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile:  sysProfile: ID: 96962 - mforce


----------



## Maeyae (9. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Maeyae

PC Name: -

CPU: Intel Q6600 @ 3,2
Mainboard: Gigabyte P35-DS3
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX260 (65nm/192)
RAM: 2x2gb Transcend PC800 5-5-5-16, 1,9v
Gehäuse: Lancool Metal Boned K7
Netzteil: Tagan TG500-BZ 500W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Bigwater modd / Zalman 9700 LED
Sound: Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Bigwater Testlauf, Modding inc.

Link zum Tagebuch: Klick
Link zu Sysprofile: Klick


----------



## micky23 (9. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - micky23

PC Name: Computer

CPU: AMD PhenomII X4 920
Mainboard: Asus M3A32 MVP-DeLuxe
Grafikkarte: Nvidia PNY GTX 260-216 V2
RAM: 4 GB Mushkin XP 1066
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF 932
Netzteil: Enermax Liberty 500W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: / Creative Xtreme Musik

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 27.02.2009 - GPU Kühler & alte Raptor 36GB gegen WD VelociRaptor 150 GB ausgetauscht.

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile:


----------



## wolf7 (9. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Wolf7

PC Name: Tom-PC

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Mainboard: Gigabyte P35-DS3P
Grafikkarte: GeCube HD3870 mit 512MB GDDR3 Ram + Accelero S1
RAM: 4x 1GB Take MS 667Mhz
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy-Edition 
Netzteil: Enermax PRO82+ 385W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Logitech Z-4 + Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Soundkarte und Boxen dazugekommen

Link zum Tagebuch:-
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## NBK (9. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - NBK

PC Name: OC-Line X1

CPU:                              Intel Core2 Quad Extreme 9650@4,4GHZ EK-WB Supreme
Mainboard:                      Asus Maximus Formula@Mosfet,NB,SB-FULL EK WAKÜ
Grafikkarte:                     ATI Club 3d 4870x2@EK WATERBLOCKS(925/975)
RAM: 8GB CORSAIR DOMINATOR 1088Mhz 5-5-5-15@120er
Gehäuse: COOLERMASTER COSMOS@Blackstarmodd
Netzteil:                         COOLERMASTER REAL POWER 850WATT
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Water@HAILEA 850 WATT-ISOLIERT(Chiller)
Sound: Creative X-fi Titanium Pro

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert:  Blackstarmodd fürs Case@work

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## berti----1982 (9. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - berti----1982

CPU: QX 9650 @ 3,9 Ghz
Mainboard: ASUS Maximus II Formula 
Grafikkarte: XFX GTX 280 
RAM: 2x 2G OCZ 1150 Mhz    ( 5-6-5-8 ) 
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Soprano
Netzteil: Xilence Power 600 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü / Lukü
Sound: Surpreme FX , Audio FX Pro 5.1 Headset

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert:  -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## DaxTrose (9. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - DaxTrose

PC Name: Silent PC

CPU: Core2Duo E7300
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-EP31 DS3L
Grafikkarte: Sparkle GeForce 9800GT GDDR3 Passiv DVI 
RAM: OCZ Value Serie 800MHz CL5
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster RC 690
Netzteil: Corsair HX520W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Luftkühlung
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert:

Link zum Tagebuch:
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## NEoCX (9. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - NEoCX

PC Name: Cronus II

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 4.0 GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX295 @ 750 / 1620 / 2430 MHz
RAM: 4 GB OCZ DDR2 1066 XTC Platinum
Gehäuse: CM Cosmos 1000
Netzteil: Bequiet Straight Power 650
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): WaKü
Sound: Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer Fatal1ty Pro

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: HD4870X2 durch GeForce GTX295 inkl. Kühler getauscht

Link zum Tagebuch:
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 14913 - NEoCX


----------



## overkill_KA (9. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - overkill_KA 

PC Name: Admin PC 

CPU: Intel:Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3GHz @ 1,31V 
Mainboard:  Evga 790i SLi FTW
Grafikkarte:MSI N260GTX 
RAM: 2*1Gbyte Corsair XMS3 SLI Ready DDR3 1600MHz @ 1,8V
Gehäuse: Antec Twelvehundred 
Netzteil: Superflower 550W 
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü@Coolermaster Hyper 212 + Zalman WLP
Sound: Creative Xtreme Music + Logitech X530

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Mainboard+Gehäuse+RAM

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: secret weapon


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (9. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Onkelz-Fan94

PC Name: The little Black

CPU: Intel C2D E8400 @ 3.6GHZ
Mainboard: Msi P45 NEO-F
Grafikkarte: Club 3D 4870 512MB OC Edition(800/1100)
Ram: 4 Gig. OCZ DDR2 800 Platinum
Gehäuse: Lancool K7+Lian Li Window
Netzteil: Corsair VX 550
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü Scyhte Mugen 2
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Umzug ins Lancool K7 und Kühlertausch vom Ninja mini zum Mugen 2

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/42867-umzug-ein-kleid-aus-alu.html
Link zum Sysprofil: sysProfile: ID: 83391 - Onkelz-Fan94


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Wannseesprinter

PC Name: Wannseesprinter

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad 6600
Mainboard: Gigabyte P35-DS4         
Grafikkarte: Powercolor Radeon HD4850 512 MiB PCS         
RAM: 4x1 GiB OCZ DDR2 Reaper-Edition         
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9 Value Edition
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 400 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): 1x 120 mm Front, 1x 120mm Heck- und 1x 250mm Seitenbelüftung
Sound: Creative XFi Xtreme Music

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Austausch der X1950 Pro durch eine HD4850 (siehe Grafikkarte).

Link zum Tagebuch: Ein Q6600-Rechner erwacht zum Leben
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## TryToShutMeUp (9. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - TryToShutMeUp

PC Name: Carrie

CPU: Core 2 Quad Q9650 @ 4,27 GHz 1,35 V EK supreme
Mainboard: ASUS Maximus II Formula @ EK Familie
Grafikkarte: EVGA Geforce GTX 280 SC @ EK-FC280GTX
RAM: 4 GB G.Skill 1000
Gehäuse: Silverstone TJ07B
Netzteil: 625W Enermax Modu 82+
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): WaKü
Sound: Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: neuer Ram und extra Lamellenkühler angebracht

Link zum Tagebuch:-
Link zu Sysprofile:-


----------



## sinthor4s (9. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - sinthor4s

PC Name: Centurion-Essential

CPU: Intel Core2 Duo E4500 @ 3.3 Ghz
Mainboard: ASUS P5Q Pro 
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX260 Core216 55nm
RAM: 2x 1024MB Corsair PC2-800 CL5 TWIN2X2048-6400C5DHX + 2x 1024MB Mushkin SP2-6400+ CL4
Gehäuse:  Coolermaster Centurion RC534 Window black
Netzteil:  Corsair VX450
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LuKü
Sound: Creative X-Fi Xtreme Audio PCIe

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: GeForce 8800 GT gegen GTX 260

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: http://www.sysprofile.de/id61311/


----------



## AMD64X2-User (9. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - AMD64X2-User

PC-Name: Hausherr

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+ @ 2.6Ghz
Mainboard: MSI K9N-Neo V2
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD3870
RAM: 2x 1024MB Kingston Value 
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark power Pro P6 530W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Onboard
Multimedia: MSI TV @nywhere Satellite Pro

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Casetausch, Tausch: X1650Pro gegen HD3870

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zu Sysprofile:sysProfile: ID: 59614 - AMD64 X2


----------



## biaatch.one (9. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Biaatch.one

PC Name: Sopran I 

CPU: Core2Quad Q9300
Mainboard: Asus Maximus Extreme X38
Grafikkarte: Asus EAH 3870X2 (AMD HD 3870X2)
RAM: 4GB Corsair DDR3-1600 DHX 
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Soprano DX
Netzteil: Xilence 800 W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: OnBoard; Digidesign Digi002 + Chain

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: - 

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Riddicker (12. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Riddicker

PC Name: Mein Computer 

CPU: Intel Core2 Q9550 
Mainboard: Asus P5Q-Pro
Grafikkarte: XFX GTX260 Black Edition
RAM: 4 GB DDR2 A-Data Vitesta Extreme Edition
Gehäuse: Basis Casetek C1018 - Eigenumbau
Netzteil: Enermax Modu82+ 525W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LuKü
Sound: Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Komplettumbau im Dezember 2008. Grafikkarte jetzt leider wieder bei Alternate!

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 41068 - Riddicker


----------



## Sirsalem (12. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - sirsalem

PC Name:Gudd Schtick

CPU:Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Mainboard:Gigabyte p35-DS4 Rev. 2.0
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX260 AMP²
RAM:Corsair DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 DHX
Gehäuse:Thermaltake Kandalf 
Netzteil:be quiet! Dark Power PRO 650W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound:Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Sleeve, Mugen2

Link zum Tagebuch:
Link zu Sysprofile:www.sysprofile.de


----------



## culli1983 (12. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - culli1983

PC Name: Energy

CPU: Intel Core2Q9450@3,4GHz
Mainboard: Maximus Formula X38
Grafikkarte: Leadtek GTX260
RAM: 2x 2GB OCZ (PC2-1000)
Gehäuse: Lian LI PC-60F
Netzteil: Be quiet E5-450W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü/Lukü
Sound: Creative Xtreme Gamer

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neues Gehäuse

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:My sysProfile !


----------



## Lippokratis (13. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Lippokratis

PC Name: Silver Arrow

CPU: Intel Core 2 E8400 (C0)
Mainboard: MSI P35 Neo2 FR
Grafikkarte: ECS 8800GT
RAM: 2GiB Mushkin HP2-8500
Gehäuse:älteres Chieftec
Netzteil:Tagan TG 500 BZ
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LuKü @ Red Scorpion
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Verschraubungskit für den Kühlerinstalliert

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 53554 - Lippokratis


----------



## mumble_GLL (14. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Username

PC Name: Raidmax

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400
Mainboard: Abit I-G31
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce 9600GT
RAM: 3 GB DDR2 Kingston 800MHz
Gehäuse: Raidmax Sagitarius
Netzteil: Jersey Game Zone (650W)
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Realtek HD Audio (Onboard)

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Nacheinander: Neues Case (Raidmax Sagitarius), neues Netzteil (Jersey Game Zone 650W), Passive Ramkühlung (Thermaltake Spirit RS).

Link zum Tagebuch:-
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 86795 - mumble


----------



## niro (15. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - niro

PC Name: Blackwood

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 @ 3,8 Ghz
Mainboard: Asus Maximus Formula Special Edition
Grafikkarte: Leadtek GTX260 extreme+
RAM: G.Skill F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ (4GB DDR2-1000)
Gehäuse: (Coolermaster Stacker STC-T01) Blackwood
Netzteil: Seasonic M12-500W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Realtek HD Audio (Onboard) / eigentlich Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer (Pci Slot defekt)

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Gehäuse Komplettumbau / neue Wakü Komponente

Link zum Tagebuch:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/39608-tagebuch-projekt-blackwood.html
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Hai0815 (15. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - hai0815

PC Name: Kleiner Schwarzer

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E6750
Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro
Grafikkarte: GeForce 9600 GT
RAM: 4 GB Chaintech Apogee
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC G7 B
Netzteil: LC Power ArkAngel 850 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Lüftersteuerung eingebaut aber noch nicht angeschlossen

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 81146 - hai0816


----------



## Blechdesigner (17. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Blechdesigner

PC Name: EARTHSTATION

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 @ 3,4GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3
Grafikkarte: Club 3D Radeon HD 4870 Overclocked Edition, 512MB
RAM: 4x 1GB OCZ Reaper HPC Edition PC2-9600U (DDR2-1200)
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM 690 mit Sichtfenster (RC-690-KWN1)
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 600W (E5-600W)
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neues Gehäuse

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## f3rr1s (19. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - f3rr1s

PC Name: Grüne Mamba

CPU: AMD Phenom II 940
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair II Formula
Grafikkarte: GeForce GTX280 Leadtek
RAM: Aeneon Xtune 2GB 1066mhz
Gehäuse: Thermaltake
Netzteil: Corsair TX650 650W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Mainboard Soundkarte

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Grafikkarte auch Wassergekühlt.

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/46953-tagebuch-f3rr1s-pc-wakue.html
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 68925 - f3rr1s


----------



## Lukas02112008 (22. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Lukas02112008

PC Name: Dragen

CPU: AMD X2 5000 AM2 Sockel
Mainboard: MSi 
Grafikkarte: Nvida 8 Serie mit 1024 GB Ram
RAM: 4 GB Ram
Festplatten Alles Samsung 4x 500GB
Gehäuse: Kann ich nicht mehr sagen
Netzteil: Jersey ATX BE-600 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Noch Ist er Lukü. wird aber beild Wakü. sein 
Sound:  7.1

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## CrSt3r (24. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - CrSt3r

PC Name: Rechner ... -Ding ... halt ^^

CPU: Core I7 920 @ Stock @ 0,95V
Mainboard: ASUS Rampage II Extreme
Grafikkarte: ASUS ENGTX285 SLI'd
RAM: Corsair Dominator PC12800 @ DDR3-1333 7-7-7-18 1T @ 1,55V
Gehäuse: Silverstone Raven
Netzteil: be quiet DPP P7 750W
Kühlung (Lukü): Noctua NH-U12P SE1366
Sound: Supreme FX II

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: komplettes System 

Link zum Tagebuch: ...
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 100172 - CrSt3r84


----------



## taks (26. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - taks

PC Name: Hans Ueli

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ (Brisbane)
Mainboard: Foxconn A7DA-S
Grafikkarte: ASUS EAH 3850
RAM: Corsair TWIN 2x2048MB
Gehäuse: Chieftec CS601
Netzteil: Bequiet Straight Power BQT E6-400W 
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Xigmatek HDT-D1284
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Xigmatek HDT-D1284

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: http://www.sysprofile.de/id89473


----------



## Blacksteel (30. März 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von Blacksteel

PC Name: Gamingstation

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition @3,00Ghz
Mainboard: MSI DKA790GX Platinum
Grafikkarte: XFX Geforce 9800Gtx+
RAM: Corsair TWIN2X4096-8500C5D DDR2 1066MHz CL5 4GB DHX 
Gehäuse: NZXT Guardian 291
Netzteil: LcPower Hypreion LC8700 700W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü (boxed)
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Arbeitsspeicher

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Majestico (1. April 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Masjestico

PC Name:       hat noch keinen Namen

CPU:             AMD Phenom 2 X3 720 BE @3,6GHz
Mainboard:     MSI DKA 790GX Platinum
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD 4770
RAM:            2x 1GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800 
Gehäuse: Chieftech Dragon
Netzteil:        OCZ Stealth Extreme 600W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):  Lukü
Sound:          onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Gehäuse, Kühler, MoBo

Link zum Tagebuch:
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (2. April 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - diu_tesc_g.o.

PC Name: homestation

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad 6700 @ 3,20 Ghz ~1,35v
Mainboard: Asus P5B - Deluxe/WiFi AP
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX260 Core 216 SuperClocked @ 720 / 1442 /1224
RAM: Corsair 4 GB DDR2-1066 Dominator (TWIN2X4096-8500C5D) 5-5-5-15 @ 1,9v
Gehäuse: Silentmaxx ST 11 Pro
Netzteil: Enermax Liberty 500 W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Noctua NH-U12P @ 7v
Sound: Creative X-FI Extreme Musik

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: CPU,GPU,Ram

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 84436 - diu_tesc


----------



## Alriin (5. April 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Alriin

PC Name: Also so weit bin ich noch nicht ihm einen Namen zu geben. 

CPU: AMD Athlon X2 6400+
Mainboard: Asus M3N-HT Deluxe
Grafikkarte: Zotac Geforce GTX 260
RAM: 4GB DDR2-800 Corsair XMS2 4-4-4-12 2T @2,1V
Gehäuse: Silverstone TJ10 Nvidia Edition
Netzteil: Mushkin 580 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Luft, viel Luft
Sound: ADI Soundmax (Onboard)

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Grafikkarte, Kabel gesleevt

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile:sysProfile: ID: 100961 - Alriin


----------



## BenF (5. April 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - BenF

PC Name: Kommt noch

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 
Mainboard: Asus P5Q
Grafikkarte: Gainward 8800 Ultra
RAM: Mushkin 2x2GB DDR2 800  @4-4-4-12
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Stacker 830
Netzteil: Zalman ZM600-HP
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Zalman CNPS 7700 @ Nanoxia
Sound: Creative X-FI SB Platinum

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: neuer Kühler, neue Lüfter, neuer RAM

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## WaldemarE (6. April 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - WaldemarE

PC Name: Schätzelein

CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q9650
Mainboard: ASUS Rampage Formula X48
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX280 AMP!
RAM: 4x 2GB Corsair PC2-1066 CL5 TWIN2X4096-8500C5D
Gehäuse: Cooler Master ATCS 840 (RC-840)
Netzteil: 600W be quiet!
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): IFX-14 + 2x Enermax Cluster Lüfter 120mm, 1x Papst - 8412 N/2GLE
Sound: X-Fi Xtreme Gamer

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Gehäuse und Lüfter

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Kr0n05 (9. April 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Kr0n05

PC Name: Kr0n05

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @4,25Ghz (500x8,5)@1,296v
Mainboard: DFI P45 DK T2RS Plus
Grafikkarte: Sapphire 4870 512Mb
RAM: 2x2GB Corsair Dominator 1066mhz
Gehäuse: Lian Li A09-Black
Netzteil: Tagan PipeRock 500Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Luftkühlung
Sound: Creative X-FI

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## snaapsnaap (9. April 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - snaapsnaap

PC Name: -

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition (C3)
Mainboard: Gigabyte 785G-UD3H
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX460 768MB
RAM: 2x2GB Kingston Value 800Mhz CL5
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC7 SEIII
Netzteil: Enermax Pro82+ II 425W
Kühlung (Lukü): Xigmatek Balder S1283 + AMD Crossbow Kit
Sound: Onboard ALC889A

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Xigmatek Balder + AMD Crossbow Kit, EVGA GTX460 768MB, Enermax Pro82+ II 425W, Logitech K520 Wireless Keyboard, Logitech MX518 gemoddet, Revoltec Hard Disc Silencer II

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 42755 - snaapsnaap


----------



## SilentKilla (11. April 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - SilentKilla

PC Name: Killa-PC

CPU: Intel Core2 Q9650 @ 4.005 MHz @ 1.2875 V
Mainboard: Asus Maximus II Formula P45
Grafikkarte: EVGA Geforce GTX 285 @ 1.205 V @ 756/1674/1404 @ Accelero Xtreme GTX280
RAM: 8 GiB G.Skill DDR2-1000
Gehäuse: Silverstone FT01
Netzteil: Seasonic M12 500 Watt
Kühlung (Lukü): IFX-14 @ 2x Scythe Kaze Maru 140mm
Sound: Audiotrak Prodigy HD2 @ 3x Burr Brown OPA2604, Teufel Motiv 2, Sennheiser HD595

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Kabelmanagement

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 38993 - prototyp01


----------



## Mischk@ (13. April 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Mischk@

PC Name: Mischka-PC

CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q9300@ 3.2GHz 1.30V
Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD 4870 512MB@ 850MHz / 1105MHz
RAM: 4GB DDR-2 1066MHz OCZ Reaper HPC Edition Dual Channel @ 1135MHz 5-6-6-18
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Soprano DX VE7000BWS 
Netzteil: 550W BeQuiet Straight Power BQT E6
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Logitec 5.1

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Graka-Wakü, Neue Tastatur ( Razer Lycosa )

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 97252 - Mischk@


----------



## Nighthawk33 (13. April 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Nighthawk33

PC Name: Kischd

CPU: Intel Core2 E6750 @ 3,2 GHz
Mainboard: Asus P35 P5K
Grafikkarte: MSI Nvidia Geforce 8800GTS - 640MB 
RAM: 4096MB DDR2-800 by Mushkin
Gehäuse: Thermalteke Shark black
Netzteil: Silverstone 500W
Kühlung (Lukü): Zalman ZNS9700NT -- Lukü
Sound: Realtek Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: KLICK


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (13. April 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - LordMeuchelmord

PC Name: ARG´s Lexa

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 x2 5000+ @ 3,25 GHz
Mainboard: ASUS M2N-E
Grafikkarte: XFX 9800 GTX XXX-Edition @ 800/2000/2400 MHz BIOS-Mod
RAM: 2x 1024 MiByte Corsair XMS2 
Gehäuse: NZXT Lexa Classic 
Netzteil: BeQuiet BQT E5-450
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü - Skythe Mugen 
Sound: OnBoard 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: "Work in progress"

Link zum Tagebuch: ARG´s Lexa wird Diamantweiß
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Invisible_XXI (13. April 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Invisible_XXI

PC Name: -

CPU: Intel Core2Duo E6750
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3
Grafikkarte: Club 3D Geforce 8800 GTS 640MB
RAM: 3GB Corsair TwinX DDR2 800MHz CL5 Dual Channel
Gehäuse: A+ Qubic
Netzteil: BE Quiet Straight Power 450W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Standardlüfter bei CPU und Grafikkarte + 2x 120mm Scythe Gehäuselüfter
Sound: Soundblaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio + Teufel Concept E Magnum + Sennheiser PC 350

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: OCZ Vertex 60GB SSD-Festplatte eingebaut und das komplette Gehäuse mit Schaumstoff gedämmt

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Ultrawoach (13. April 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Ultrawoach

PC Name: Woachmaschine

CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q9550
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P45-U3DP
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX260² SC 55nm
RAM: 4GB Corsair TwinX DDR2 1066Mhz CL5
Gehäuse: Antec Twelve Hundred
Netzteil: BE Quiet Dark Power 530W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Gehäuse, Wasserkühlung, Grafikkarte

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 50499 - Ultrawoach


----------



## chiller93 (14. April 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - chiller93

PC Name: Danny-PC

CPU: Intel Core2 Duo E7400 @ 3,6Ghz
Mainboard: DFI DK Lanparty T2RS Plus
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX260 Limited Edition
RAM: 3*2048MB Corsair DHX CL5
Gehäuse: Antec P182
Netzteil: Be Quiet E6 500W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Pentium E5200 gegen Core2 Duo E7400 getauscht.

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 102535 - Danny Fleer


----------



## ZockerM. (14. April 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - ZockerM.

PC Name:Zocker007

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3GHz
Mainboard: ASUS Striker II Formula
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 260² 55nm
RAM: 2x4GB Apogee GT
Gehäuse:MS-Tech LC 402
Netzteil:Enermax Modu82+ 625 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LuKü (CNPS 8700LED)
Sound:SupremeFX II (onboard)

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert:neue Grafikkarte

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: Sysprofile


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. April 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - JonnyB1989

PC Name: Silent Assassin

CPU: Intel Core i7 930 @ 4GHz
Mainboard: ASUS RAMPAGE III EXTREME
Grafikkarte: XFX GTX280
RAM: Corsair Dominator GT DDR3 1600 6 GB
Gehäuse: Silverstone Temjin Tj10
Netzteil: Enermax Modu87+ 800 Watt
Kühlung: (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Creative SB X-FI Xtreme Gamer

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Heatkiller und Fusionblock ausgetauscht

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/58371-worklog-jonnyb1989-wakue.html
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 77726 - JonnyB1989


----------



## Timothy (19. April 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Timothy

PC Name: Master Chief

CPU:Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 2x3,00GHz
Mainboard: MSI P-43 Neo
Grafikkarte: EVGA nVidia GeForce 9800GTX+
RAM: 2x 1GB DDR2-800 PC6400
Gehäuse: Thermaltake M5
Netzteil: Xilence XP550.(12)G 550W
Kühlung (wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Trust 2.0

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Poulton (20. April 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Poulton

PC Name: -

CPU: Intel Core i5 2400
Mainboard: MSI H61MU-E35 (MS-7680)
Grafikkarte: ASUS EAH6670/DIS/1GD5
RAM: Kingston 2x4GB DDR3-1333 Low Profile
Gehäuse: Silverstone SG03S
Netzteil: Xilence SPS-XP250
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Onboard ALC887

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Alles

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 46152 - Poulton


----------



## fhantastic (23. April 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - fhantastic

PC Name: Projekt "Candy White"

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200 @ 2,8Ghz
Mainboard: Asus P5Q-VM
Grafikkarte: XFX ATI Radeon 4850 xxx
RAM: 8GB GEIL Black Dragon DDR2 800 (4x2GB) @ Arctic RC Kühler
Gehäuse: Lian Li V350 (Pulverbeschichtet in RAL 9016)
Netzteil: Seasonic S12II 430W@ Fractal 120mm @ MDPC-X Sleeve Black/White
Kühlung: Thermalright Ultra-120 TRUE Black @CPU, Scythe Musashi @GPU             beides Semipassiv, Frontlüfter 2x Fractal 120mm Hecklüfter 1x Fractal 120mm
Sound: Stock

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Zuviel 

Link zum Tagebuch:[Projekt] Lian Li V350 "Candy White"// FINALE BILDER ONLINE !!! - Forum de Luxx
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 96562 - fhantastic "Candy-Wh


----------



## Puffer (24. April 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Puffer

PC Name: Puffer @ Home

CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q6600 @ 3,20 GHz
Mainboard: ASUS P5Q Deluxe
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 4870 512MB
RAM: 4096 MB Patriot DDR2 PC-6400
Gehäuse: Coolermaster HAF 932
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power PRO 650 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): CPU: Noctua NH-UP12 (Luft); GPU: Accelero S1 (Luft)
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: neues Gehäuse und neues Board

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 48319 - Puffer@Home


----------



## XFX-XXX (24. April 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - XFX-XXX

PC Name: XFX-XXX

CPU: Intel Core i7 920 @ 3,6 GHZ
Mainboard: DFI LP/UT X58 T3eH8
Grafikkarte: 2x Zotac GTX 260² AMP! Black & White (55nm)(lackiert)
RAM: 6GB OCZ Platinum CL7 @ 1600 MHZ
Gehäuse: Lian Li Black & White (Pulverbeschichtet)
Netzteil: Coba Nitrox  (750 Watt)
Kühlung (wakü/Lukü): LuKü Noctua NH-U12P SE1366
Sound: Bernstein Audio (onboard) 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: *Alles* 

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Puffer (28. April 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Puffer

PC Name: Puffer @ LAN

CPU: Intel Core2Duo E6420 @ 3,20 GHz
Mainboard: ASUS P5B
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 4830 512MB OC
RAM: 4096 MB Corsair Value DDR2 PC-6400
Gehäuse: Tronje K-110b Miditower
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power PRO 530 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): CPU: Noctua NH-U9B(Luft); GPU: Accelero S1 (Luft)
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeMusic

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neuer Lüfter für die Graka; neuer CPU-Kühler

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 102485


----------



## Overlocked (30. April 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Overlocked

PC Name: Silent

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Mainboard: DFI Lanparty X48 LT T2R
Grafikkarte: XFX Nvidia GeForce GTX 260 
RAM: Corsait 4GB 1066 Dominator
Gehäuse: Antec P-182
Netzteil: Seasonic M-12 500
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LuKü Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme
Sound: Asus Xonar DX

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Addition eines LG GGC-H20L

Link zum Tagebuch: /
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 48596 - Overlocked


----------



## leorphee (2. Mai 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - leorphee

PC Name:   machma

CPU:           Intel Core2 Q9650 @ 3.708 MHz @ 4.401 MHz Maximum
Mainboard:  Gigabyte EP45-UD3R
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD 5870
Ram:           2 x 2048 MB OCZ Reaper PC2 6400
Gehäuse:     Coolermaster Cosmos S
Netzteil:       BeQuiet Staight Power E6 550W
Kühlung:       LuKü @ Prolimiatech Megahalems @ Scythe Slip Stream 120er - 1200rpm
Sound:         Creative X-Fi Titanium

zuletzt verändert: Gehäuse, Kühler & Lüfter, GraKa

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zum Sysprofil: sysProfile: ID: 83606 - leorphee


----------



## Vanille (11. Mai 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Vanille

PC Name: Swing

CPU: Intel Pentium 4 520
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA8I915P Duo
Grafikkarte: Leadtek GeForce 9500GT
RAM: 2048MB OCZ Platinum DDR2-800
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Swing
Netzteil: Enermax Liberty ELT400AWT
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LuKü
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Fenster usw. sieht man auf Bildern

Link zum Tagebuch: Moddingtech::Thema::Mein Case (Bilder fehlen)
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 91783 - Vanille


----------



## MSPCFreak (11. Mai 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - MSPCFreak 

PC Name: -

CPU: Intel Core2Duo E8500 @ 4,0288 GHz
Mainboard: Asus P5Q-E
Grafikkarte: Ati Gainward HD Radeon GS 4870 512 MB OC 775/1000 MHz
RAM: Kingston Hyper X DDR2 2x2 GB @ 848 MHz
Gehäuse: Chieftec SH-01 Smart-Series-Midi
Netzteil: 750 Watt Combat Power
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü Scythe Mugen 1000
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Ati HD 4870 von Asus zu Gainward gewechselt (Garantiefall)

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## schrotflinte56 (11. Mai 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - schrotflinte56

PC Name: "LAN-Hure" 

CPU: Intel Core2 Q6600 @ 3 GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte P965-ds4
Grafikkarte: 2x HD3850 512mb @780MHz 1080MHz 
RAM: 4Gb OCZ Reaper 908MHz@4-4-4-12
Gehäuse: unbekannt 
Netzteil: 480W Xilence
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert:Gehäuse 

Link zum Tagebuch:- 
Link zu Sysprofile:-


----------



## Henninges (11. Mai 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Henninges

PC Name: Black Pearl²

CPU: Intel C2Q6600 @ 2.4ghz, 1.08 volt
Mainboard: Asus P5Q
Grafikkarte: POV Nvidia 9800gtx
RAM: 4x2gb OCZ 
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-G50 
Netzteil: BeQuite 550w DarkPower
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü Heatkiller 3.0 LT
Sound: onboard ac'97

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: auf 8 gb aufgerüstet, von lukü auf wakü gewechselt

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Wicke75de (13. Mai 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Wicke75de

PC Name: Wickelkiste

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 4,0 GHz
Mainboard: EVGA NForce 680i SLI
Grafikkarte: 2x XFX GTX260 Black Edition
RAM: 2x2 GB + 2x1 GB GSkill
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Mozart TX
Netzteil: BeQuiet 700W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound:  Creative SB X-Fi-XtremeGamer

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 69353 - Wicke75de


----------



## fpsJunkie (14. Mai 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - PC-freak

PC Name: treehundred Bluepower

CPU: Intel E8600
Mainboard: ASRock PT880 Pro/Ultra Rev.2
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce 9800GTX+
RAM: 2,5 GB Corsair
Gehäuse: Antec treehundred
Netzteil: Be Quiet straight Power 700W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü Xigmatek Apache
Sound: Intel Onboardsoundlösung

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: PNY 8600GT gegen eine XFX 9800GTX+ getauscht

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Bestia (15. Mai 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Bestia

PC Name: Staubsauger

CPU:                            Intel C²D E8500
Mainboard:                    Asus P5Q-E
Grafikkarte:                   nVidia GTX280 @ iXtrema
RAM:                            G.Skill 2x2GiB
Gehäuse:                      Thermaltake Xaser III Fireball Edition
Netzteil:                       Enermax Modu 82+ 625W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):     LuKü, CPU: Thors Hammer+V12 BlackLine
Sound: 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: True Copper raus<->Thors Hammer rein, Graka-Kühler org->iXtrema, neues Netzteil

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## xXPOGOPUNKXx (16. Mai 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Pogo

PC Name: Dreckskiste 

CPU: Intel Core2Quad @ 3.o Ghz @ 1.1 V-Core
Mainboard:Asus P5N-D 750i SLi
Grafikkarte:Leadtek GTX280 1024MB
RAM:4GB OCZ DDR2-800 @ DDR2-900
Gehäuse:Sharkoon Revenge Economy Edition
Netzteil:Tagan TG600-U33II SuperRock Serie
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü aber vermutlich bald Wakü 
Sound:On-Board 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Ganz neues System 

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 91984 - Pogo @ New


----------



## Parnshion (18. Mai 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Parnshion

PC Name: Black Lilium

CPU: Intel Core2Duo E8400 @ 4 Ghz
Mainboard: Asus P5N-T Deluxe 780 sli
Grafikkarte: Bfg GTX260 OC2
RAM: 2x2 Gb OCZ DDR2-1000
Gehäuse: Lianli A70B
Netzteil: beQuiet DPP 850W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Umstieg von 13/10 auf 16/10 und gemoddet

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## DaxTrose (19. Mai 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - DaxTrose

PC Name: Zweiter

CPU: Intel DualCore E5200 @ 2,8GHz
Mainboard: XFX G31i
Grafikkarte: nvidia GeForce 8800GTS 640MB @ 700/1620/1100
RAM: 2x 1GB MDT
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9 Window
Netzteil: be quiet DarkPower P7 550W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: EHEIM/Innovatek PCPS 12V Pumpe musste gegen MagiCool getauscht werden, da sie im 1/4" Gewinde einen Riss hatte.

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## dascasper (23. Mai 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - dascasper

PC Name: Schnubbelinchen

CPU: Intel Core2Duo E5200 @ 3,2GHz 
Mainboard: ASRock P43DE
Grafikkarte: Gainward 4850 GS 1024MB @ Standard Takt 
RAM: 2x 2GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred
Netzteil: BFG LS-450W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Antec Lüfter gegen 4 Xigmateks und AC Freezer 7 Pro gegn Scythe Ninja2 getauscht

Link zum Tagebuch:
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## zuogolpon (24. Mai 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von Zuogolpon

PC Name: ZPC

CPU: Core i7 920 @ 3,03 Ghz
Mainboard: Asus P6T Deluxe V2
Grafikkarte: XFX GTX260 XT
RAM: 6GB OCZ 1600 Mhz
Gehäuse: Lancool K7
Netzteil: BeQuiet 550Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: -

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Lancool K7 Lüfter lackiert, Seitenfenster rein, Stealthmod,weiß Lackierung

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/54906-casemod-k7-bright-night.html
Link zum Sysprofil: -


----------



## RaidMax (26. Mai 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - RaidMax

PC Name: Mini´s System

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition
Mainboard: MSI 790FX-GD70(MS-7577)
Grafikkarte: MSI N460GTX Hawk Twin Frozr II
RAM: 4 x 2048 MB GeIL Ultra Dual Channel (PC3-10700F)
Gehäuse: Antec Skeleton
Netzteil: SuperFlower - Atlas 680W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Zalman CNPS8700 NT
Sound: Creative X-Fi Xtreme Fatal1ty Platinum Champion Series 7.1 THX

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Full MDPC-X Sleeved Black Mod

Link zum Tagebuch: Tagebuch
Link zu Sysprofile: The_Boss


----------



## stromer007 (28. Mai 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Stromer007

PC Name: Stromer-Stormer

CPU: Core i7 965 EE @ 4,00 Ghz
Mainboard: Asus Striker II Extreme
Grafikkarte: 3x GTX285 Zotac AMP
RAM: 6GB Corsair Dorminator 1600 Mhz 8-8-8-24
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Cosmos 1000 mit Window
Netzteil: Coolermaster M1000 modular 1000W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: SupremeFX X-Fi

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Schlauchgröße, 2ter Radiator

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Erzbaron (29. Mai 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Erzbaron

PC Name: -

CPU: AMD Phenom II 810 @ 3,4GHz
Mainboard: MSI DKA 790GX Platinum
Grafikkarte: Leadtek Winfast 8800GT
RAM: 2x2GB Corsair Twin2X DHX DDR2 800 CL5
Gehäuse: Hiper Osiris
Netzteil: OCZ StealthXStream 600W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):Wakü
Sound: on Board

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Einbau der WaKü, Einbau der Grafikkarte, Umrüsten von S775 auf AM2+ Phenom II

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/49543-tagebuch-projekt-wakuepodest.html
Link zu Sysprofile:sysProfile: ID: 72540 - Erzbaron


----------



## Mirgus (1. Juni 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von -Mirugs

PC Name: DöDö

CPU: Core²Quad Q6600 @ 3,00 Ghz teilweise @3,6Ghz
Mainboard: MSI P35 Neo2 FR
Grafikkarte: Evga 8800GTS G92
RAM: 4Gb A-Date Vitesta Extrem 4-4-4-12
Gehäuse: Lancool K7
Netzteil: BeQuiet P7 650W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): IFX 14 + 2x Xigmatek 120mm
Sound:   Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer Fatal1ty Pro

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 52032 - Xeon​


----------



## mycel-x (8. Juni 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Mycel-X

PC Name: PSYTOOL

CPU: Phenom II 940 BE @ 3,6 Gig + ASUS Silent Knight II Mod (Coolink Swif2 120P Lüfter)
Mainboard: Gigabyte MA 790X UD4P
Grafikkarte: Gainward Radeon 4850 512 MB Golden Sample + Scythe Musashi
RAM: 4 Gig OCZ Titanium @ 4.4.4.12 @ 400MHz
Gehäuse: Chieftek Mod
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 550W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü@ back/2xNoctua NF-R8 + front/Zalman ZF8025CSR Red LED + Top/Alpenföhn 120er UV LED
Sound: Creative Xtreme Gamer + Teufel Conzept-F

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Selbstgefräste CNC Casehandles + Netzteil + nach außen geführter BiosReset Schalter + ASUS Silent Knight II Mod + Gehäuse schwarz gepulvert.
UV Cable sleeves.

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:*sysProfile: ID: 92102 - Mycel-X*


----------



## burnout150 (9. Juni 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - burnout150

PC Name: Medicase

CPU: Intel Atom 330 2 x 1,6 GHz
Mainboard: Intel Essential Series D945GCLF2
Grafikkarte: Onboard
RAM: OCZ Platinum 1GB DDR2 800MHz
Gehäuse: Casecon
Netzteil: Notebooknetzteil mit 60 Watt und eine PicoPSU 90 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Passivkühlung
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Kompletter Eigenbau - es wird nichts mehr verändert.

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (9. Juni 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Johnny the Gamer

PC Name: The blue and red thing

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
Mainboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 4890
RAM: 4GB Kit OCZ Platinum DDR3-1333 CL7
Gehäuse: NZXT Zero 2
Netzteil: Be Quiet ! Dark Power Pro P7 750W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Realtek Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert : Kompletter PC-Eigebau, restmal nix im Sinn zum verbessern oder Verändern

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...e-red-thing-fertige-bilder-auf-seite-8-a.html
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## XE85 (14. Juni 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - XE85

PC Name: Xeon 55xx Workstation

CPU: 2x intel Xeon X5560
Mainboard: intel S5520SC
Grafikkarte: 2x HD4870X2 @ CrossfireX
RAM: 6GB DDR3-1333 Corsair XMS
Gehäuse: Lian Li V2010B
Netzteil: Enermax Revolution 85+ 950Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Soundblaster X-Fi Fatal1ty PCI

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert : Window im Deckel, Geforce GTX295 gegen 2x HD 4870X2 getauscht

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/51875-tagebuch-xeon-55xx-workstation.html
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## easyrider (21. Juni 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - easyrider

PC Name:-

CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q9550
Mainboard: Asus P5Q WS
Grafikkarte: 2 X Asus HD 4890@Crossfire
RAM: 2x 1GB OCZ Reaper 1200
Gehäuse: CM Storm Sniper
Netzteil: Be Quit Straight Power 650 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Extreme Audio

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Grafikkarten

Link zum Tagebuch:-
Link zu Sysprofile:-


----------



## DaxTrose (22. Juni 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - DaxTrose

PC Name: Das kleine Schwarze

CPU: Intel DualCore E5200
Mainboard: Zotac Geforce 9300-ITX WiFi
Grafikkarte: Onboard
RAM: 2x 2GB OCZ Value Series 800MHz CL5
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-Q07
Netzteil: be quiet PurePower 300W (Lüfter modifiziert)
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Lian Li Alu-Füße angeschraubt, SSD zusammen mit SATA II PCIe Controller verbaut.

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-pc-q07-zotac9300-itx-wifi-12-mib-bilder.html
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Celina'sPapa (26. Juni 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Celina'sPapa

PC Name: 1. Casemod

CPU: Intel C2Q 9550
Mainboard: Asus P5E64-WS Evolution
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 285
RAM: 4x 2GB Corsair DDR3 XMS3 1333Mhz
Gehäuse: Antec Ninehundred Two
Netzteil: Gigabyte GE-M550A-D1 Odin Pro (Lüfter lackiert)
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Lüfter, RAM und Grafikkartengehäuse lackiert, Kabelmanagement

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/58458-mein-1-casemod.html
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## lequalium (28. Juni 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - lequalium

PC Name: Susi

CPU: AMD Athlon 3700+
Mainboard: Abit KN8 SLI
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 4850
RAM: 2x Kingston 1GB DDR2 400
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Stacker
Netzteil: Corsair 550 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): WaKü
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: von7600gt zu4850

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## AMDSempron (1. Juli 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von AMDSempron

PC Name: Klumpen

CPU: Intel E6600 2,4GHz @ 3,38GHz
Mainboard: Abit ix38 QuadGT
Grafikkarten: ATI Radeon HD4850 Crossfire
RAM: 2x Corsair DDR2 800 2GB
Gehäuse: Chieftec DX-01 alias CS-601
Netzteil: Zalman ZM460B-APS
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Cooler Master GeminII (CPU) 2x AC Accelero S1 (GPUs)
Sound: Creative Audigy 2 Platinum

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: ZWeite HD4850 eingebaut, Kühlung sommertauglich gemacht

Link zum Tagebuch:-
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 53345 - AMDSempron


----------



## anderteker (16. Juli 2009)

PC - Steckbrief vom Anderteker

PC Name:The BigBlackOne

 CPU: Intel Core2Duo E4300@1,8Ghz (Overclocked@3,1Ghz)
Mainboard: Asus P5E Deluxe
Grafikkarte: XFX HD4890XXX
RAM: 8GB GSkill F2-8500CL5 PC26400
Gehäuse: A+Case ElDiablo Advance
Netzteil: OCZ600MXSP (600W)
Kühlung (Wakü/LuKü): Alpenfön Groß`clockner + 320er Seitenteil + 3x180erGehäuselüfter
Sound: SurpremeX2 Soundkarte

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: nachträgliche Lüftersteuerung von Zalman

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## DaxTrose (24. Juli 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - DaxTrose

PC Name: KUE-Cube

CPU: Intel DualCore E5200
Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-73PVM-S2H
Grafikkarte: Onboard
RAM: 2x2048MB OCZ Vista Performance Gold Edtition 800MHz CL5
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-V351
Netzteil: be quiet StraightPower 350W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert:

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## bofri (26. Juli 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - bofri

PC Name: -

CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q9550 E0
Mainboard: Gigabyte P45-UD3P
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 280
RAM: 4x2048MB G.Skill DDR2-1000
Gehäuse: Coolermaster CM 690 PCGH Edition
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 550W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Creative Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium + Logitech X 540 5.1

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 

Link zum Tagebuch:
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 74935 - bofri


----------



## Da_Frank (1. August 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Da_Frank

PC Name: - Da_Franks Midgard

CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q6600@3,4
Mainboard: P5Q-Deluxe
Grafikkarte: ATI HD4870 1GB
RAM: 4x1GB Kingston HyperX
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Corsair HX520W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): WaKü
Sound:

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert:

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/60094-tagebuch-da_frank-s-midgard-goes-wakue.html
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## »EraZeR« (8. August 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - »EraZeR«

PC Name:

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @3Ghz
Mainboard: Asus P5Q
Grafikkarte: Palit HD 4850 Sonic
RAM: 2x2gb DDR2 800er "Dragon Lord Series" (Timings: 4-4-4-12)
Gehäuse: Lancool K 62
Netzteil: Enermax Liberty 400W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: X-Fi Xtreme Music + Teufel C200 + Sennheiser PC 151

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Gehäuse/CPU Kühler wechsel, Kabelmanagement

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 103107 - »EraZeR«


----------



## troppa (11. August 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Troppa

PC Name: Magi

CPU: Intel Core 2 Q6600 @ 3.00 GHz
Mainboard: Asus Striker Extreme (nForce 680i SLI)
Grafikkarte: Asus nVidia GeForce 8800 Ultra @ SLI
RAM: 8GiB GeiL Black Dragon DDR2-800 @ 5-5-5-18 2T
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-G70 v2
Netzteil: Enermax Revolution 85+ 1050 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Creative Labs X-Fi eXtreme Music

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Enermax Galaxy 850W gegen Revolution getauscht.

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 49229 - Troppa


----------



## Ahab (30. August 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Ahab

PC Name: Watsons Kiste 

CPU: AMD Phenom X3 8750 Black Edition 2,4GHz @ 2,8GHz
Mainboard: ASUS M3A78-CM 780V
Grafikkarte: Palit Geforce GTX 260 Sonic-216 SP 
RAM: 2 x 1024 MB DDR2-800 OCZ PC2-6400 CL4-Kit Nvidia Edition
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy mit Window-Kit
Netzteil: Corsair HX520W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü 
Sound: VIA HD onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: AUSGEMUSTERT, IFX 14 und Rebel 9 samt Lüfter eingemottet


Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## RC-X (9. September 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - RC-X

PC Name: Mein Schatzi

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2,4 GHz bis 3,1GHz
Mainboard: Asus P5Q-Pro P45
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 260²
RAM: 2x 2048MB OCZ Raper 1066
Gehäuse: CM-690
Netzteil: Tagan Piperock Series TG-500-BZ
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LuKü, Alpenfön Groß`clockner BE, Case: 4x120mm, 1x 80mm
Sound: onBoard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Reinigung aller Komponenten + verbesserte Kabelverlegung

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Hai0815 (10. September 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Hai0815

PC Name: Schnecke

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
Mainboard: Asus Maximus II Formula
Grafikkarte: XFX GTX 280 XXX
RAM: 4x 1048MB GeiL Evo One
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC 777 B
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power BPT E5
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LuKü, Prolimatech Meghalems mit 2x 120 mm Enermax Twister, Case: 3x 120 mm Enermax Twister
Sound: Asus Xonar D2X

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Core 2 Duo E8500 raus und Core 2 Quad Q9550 rein, Thermalrigt Ultra 120 extrem black raus und Prolimatech Meghalems rein, Soundkarte vom board raus (die abgespeckte X-Fi) und Asus Xonar rein.

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Nemesis (11. September 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Nemesis

PC Name: white de luxe

CPU: Athlon 64 X2 6400+
Mainboard: ABIT AN-M2 HD
Grafikkarte: eVGA 9800GTX
RAM: 4 GB OCZ Reaper 1066
Gehäuse: Lian Li V 350
Netzteil: beQuiet Dark Power 
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü: CPU, Grafikkarte, Chipsatz, Spawa
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: neuer Ausgleichsbehälter wegen Luftansaugung 

Link zum Tagebuch: Projekt "white de luxe"
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Nemesis (11. September 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Nemesis

PC Name: Black Ice

CPU: Athlon 64 X2 4400+ Sockel 939
Mainboard: MSI K8N Diamond
Grafikkarte: zwei nVidia 7800 GT
RAM: 2 GB A-DATA Vitesta
Gehäuse: Beantech
Netzteil: Jersey 600W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü der CPU, Grakas
Sound: Sound Blaster Live Value

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: defektes Mainboard durch das K8N Diamond ersetzt

Link zum Tagebuch: Projekt "Black Ice"
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Nemesis (11. September 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Nemesis

PC Name: Stealth

CPU: AMD Phenom II 940 BE
Mainboard: MSI K9A2 Platinum V1.0
Grafikkarte: zwei MSI Radeon 3870 X2
RAM: 6 GB Corsair Dominator
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Cosmos S
Netzteil: ENERMAX Revolution 1050W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: onboard

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...t-stealth-pics-fixed-new-pics-30-07-09-a.html
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (11. September 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Johnny the Gamer

PC Name: -

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Editon
Mainboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 4890
RAM: 4GB OCZ DDR3-1333 CL7-7-7-20
Gehäuse: NZXT Zero 2
Netzteil: Be Quiet ! Dark Power Pro P7 750W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Realtek onboard

Link zum Tagebuch: Link zum Tagebuch
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## SOADTony (20. September 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - SOADTony

PC Name: Xiggi von Matek

CPU: Amd Athlon 64 X2 6000+
Mainboard: Asus M2N32 SLI-Deluxe
Grafikkarte: XFX GTS 250 512MB
RAM: A-Data DRR 2 800 4gb
Gehäuse: AeroCool Aeroengine Jr.
Netzteil: Coolermaster Silent Pro Modular 620 watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LuKü Xigamtek Apache
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Lüfter getauscht 

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/70101-aerocool-areoengine-jr-umbau.html
Link zu Sysprofile:-


----------



## [Bur4n] (5. Oktober 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von [Bur4n]

PC Name: Buran

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450
Mainboard: ASUS P5Q
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD4870 512MB mit Musashi-Kühler
RAM: GeIL 4x2048MB DDR2-800 Black Dragon Series (GB28GB6400C4QC)
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM690 PCGH-Edition
Netzteil: Fortron FSP40060GLN (400Watt)
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LuKü (CPU: Xigmatek HDT S-1283  / GPU: Scythe Musashi)
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Umzug ins CM690

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/71747-mini-tagebuch-umzug-das-cm690-pcgh-edition.html
Link zu Sysprofile:-


----------



## carl.g (10. Oktober 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - carl.g

PC Name: Black Beast

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3 Ghz
Mainboard: Asus P5E Deluxe
Grafikkarte: Evga 9800 GX 2
Ram: 4096Mb Corsair 
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Shark
Netzteil: Thermaltake Toughpower 650 W
Kühlung : Wakü/Lukü) Wakü
Sound: Supreme FXII

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Gehäuse gemoddet

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Oktober 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - DaxTrose

PC Name: Black Orange Power

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 @ 4,0 GHz
Mainboard: DFI DK P45-T2RS Plus
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX580 @ 975/1950/2300
RAM: 4x2GB G.Skill PC2-8800
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-A70B innen schwarz gepulvert
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P8 750 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty PCIexpress

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: CPU von C2D E7300 auf Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650, GTX275 auf GTX580, RAM-Kühler von Sharkoon und Lian Li Case-Rollen

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## in-vino-veritas (20. Oktober 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - in-vino-verias

PC Name: Epic

 CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550
Mainboard: Asus P5Q Deluxe
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX 260
RAM: 8GB Corsair Dominator 1066MHz
Gehäuse: HAF 932
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro 550W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 

Wakütausch, Inlaywindow, Lackierung,  Komplettsleeve, Aquastream -> Laing, P5B Deluxe -> P5Q Deluxe, E6600 -> Q9550, etc. ....

Link zum Tagebuch: HAF932 goes black & blue​ Link zu Sysprofile:ID: 91921


----------



## atze (22. Oktober 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von Atze

PC Name: -

 CPU: Intel Core i7 920 ( @ 3,78GHz & 1,17v 24/7 )
Mainboard: Gigabyte EX58-UD5
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 295 ( @ 725|1500|1250MHz 24/7 )
RAM: 6GB OCZ Platinum DDR3-1600 ( @ 1800MHz 8|8|8|18-T1 24/7 )
Gehäuse: Holzcon
Netzteil: Gigabyte Odin Pro 1200W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü (CPU+Graka)
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Slimline DVD-Brenner eingebaut, Folie und Casedämmung erneuert

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile:sysProfile: ID: 114793 - atze


----------



## Faxe (27. Oktober 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Faxe

PC Name: Blue Stripe

CPU: Intel Core i5 750, 3.6Ghz, 1.24V; Scythe Ninja 2 Rev. B
Mainboard: Asus P7P55D
Grafikkarte: AMD Palit HD4850 512MB; Scythe Musashi
RAM: 2x2GB G.Skill RipJaws PC3-16000U, DDR3-2000Mhz
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-A12B
Netzteil: Corsair 450VX
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Luft
Sound: Onboard/Via HD

Zuletzt wesentlich geändert: Neue Hardware, PCIe und ATX Verlängerung Gesleeved

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zum Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 78054 - FaxXe


----------



## LokidS (31. Oktober 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - LokidS

PC Name: Game Station

CPU:                Intel Core2Quad QX9770 3,2 Ghz@ 4.0 Ghz @ 1,344 V
Mainboard:  EVGA 780 SLI FTW
Grafikkarte: EVGA  285 GTX 216 Pipe
RAM:           DDR 2   OCZ Flex II 1150 Mhz 5-5-5-18 7,9 µ/s 2,1 V @ 1156 Mhz 5-4-5-12  3,9 µ/s @ 2,15 V
Gehäuse:     CoolerMaster 690 CM
Netzteil:      SeaSonic 600 W 80+ Silver :  Idle 219 Watt, Last 482 Watt verbrauch
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):     Scyth Mugen @ SmartCooler 205 c/1std
Sound:        onBoard

Zuletzt wesentlich geändert: MBO,VGA,CPU

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zum Sysprofile: -


----------



## Senfgurke (31. Oktober 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Senfgurke

PC Name: Roter Riese

CPU: AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition @ 3Ghz
Mainboard: Asus M2N SLI Deluxe
Grafikkarte: nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS 1030/680/1710 MHz
RAM: 2x 2048 MB A-Data Technology  5-5-5-18 @ 402 Mhz
Gehäuse: Chieftec Midi v1
Netzteil:  Tronje 550W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü @ZEROtherm Nirvana
Sound: onBoard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: neue CPU, neue Grafikkarte, Schlüsselschalter als Power Schalter

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: Dein SystemProfil online !


----------



## DaxTrose (11. November 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - DaxTrose

PC Name: RL-A05NA

CPU: AMD Phenom II X3 720 2.80GHz AM3 7.5MB 95W BLACK EDITION
Mainboard: GIGABYTE MA770T-UD3P
Grafikkarte:  XFX Radeon HD4870
RAM: 2x2048MB Kit G.Skill RipJaws PC3-12800 1600MHz CL7
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-A05 NA 
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Straight Power E7 480 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Creative X-Fi Titanium PCIexpress

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. November 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - e-freak

PC Name: <Black Storm Fusion>xtreme

CPU: Intel Core i7 920 (D0)
Mainboard: Asus Rampage II Extreme, Revision 2.01G Bios 1504
Grafikkarte: Asus Geforce GTX280 1024MB
RAM: 3 x 2 Gb DDR-3 1333 Corsair RAM XMS3
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Storm Sniper Black Edition
Netzteil: HX850 W Corsair
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Prolimatech Mega Shadow @ NB 120mm Black Silent
Sound: ADI X-FI HD Audio Chip

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 

Link zum Tagebuch: [Tagebuch] Projekt <Black Storm Fusion> 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## hzdriver (27. November 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - hzdriver 

PC Name : Cool Star

CPU:         Intel Core2Duo E4300 @2,4 Ghz
Mainboard: Asrock Dual-Vsta @4Core Dual-Vsta
Grafkkarte: Nvidia XFX 8600GT 256 MB
RAM:         2x1 Gb CnMemory DDR2-800 Cl5
Gehäuse:   NoName
Netzteil:    550Watt China
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):    AC Freezer 7 Pro
Sound:       Realtek on Board

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Revoltec Alberion Lüftersteuerung für Netzteil ,Cpu ,Gehäuse-Lüfter

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## wielaender (27. November 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - wielaender

PC Name: Lego Castlestone

 CPU: Intel Core2 Q6600 @ 3.000 MHz
 Mainboard: AS Rock 4core1600Twins P35
 Grafikkarte: HD4850 clock@750 MHz memory@1000 MHz
 RAM: 4 GiB DDR2 OCZ Dimm ddr2-1066 Kit
 Gehäuse: Legosteine^^
 Netzteil: Simple Feature 400 Watt
 Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
 Sound: Onboard

 Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## SaxonyHK (29. November 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - SaxonyHK

PC Name: Heiko-PC

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550, 2833 MHz (8.5 x 333)
Mainboard: Asus Maximus II Formula
Grafikkarte: nVIDIA GeForce GTX 285 (p891)
RAM: 8192 MB DDR2 GeIL BD EVO ONE Dual Channel
Gehäuse: Antec Twelfe Hundred
Netzteil: SuperFlower Amptac  Pyramid 80plus 850W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): ZEROtherm Nirvana NV120  Premium
Sound: SupremeFX X-Fi

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Große Änderungen kommen nächstes Jahr.

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 108132 - SaxonyHK


----------



## The-Pc-Freak-25 (29. November 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - The-Pc-Freak-25

PC Name:  Fr3ak

CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q6600 G0 @ 3,2Ghz
Mainboard: DFI LANPARTY UT nF680i LT SLI T2R
Grafikkarte: XFX GTX285 670M XXX
RAM: Team Elite 800Mhz 4GB Kit
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Armor +  (Big Tower)
Netzteil: Tagan BZ Series "Pipe Rock" 600W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LuKü
Sound: Realtek HD (Onboard)

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Festplattenkapazität erweitert um 2x Seagate ST31000528AS ( je 1TB,Avrg. Read: 107 MB/s)

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Cr@zed^ (2. Dezember 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Cr@zed^

PC Name: --

CPU: Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition
Mainboard: ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe
Grafikkarte: 2 HD 4870
RAM: 8 GB OCZ 1066 @ 1066 
Gehäuse: Lancool K7
Netzteil: Corsair HX750W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Noctua H-U12P
Sound: onBoard ^^ X-Fi passt mit den Musashi's leider nicht

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: - 

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 12759 - Cr@zed^


----------



## Razzor (20. Dezember 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Razzor

PC Name : Diablo 

CPU              : E6750@3200Mhz
Mainboard      : ASUS MAXIMUS FORMULA II
Grafikkarte     : MSI NX8800GTS T2D640E-HD-OC
RAM              : G.Skill 2x2GB PC9600@1200MHz
Gehäuse        :A Case El Diablo 
Netzteil         : 550Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü)        : Wakü 2 Kreisläufe
Sound           :X-Fi Supreme 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: - habe es am vom 18-20.12.2009 zusamengebaut 

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Senfgurke (23. Dezember 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - Senfgurke

PC Name : Modding-Unfall-Opfer 

CPU : AMD Phenom X4 9950 BE
Mainboard : ASUS M3N78-EM
Grafikkarte : nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS
RAM : 2x2GB A-DATA
Gehäuse : Chieftec Midi v1
Netzteil : Tronje 550W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LuKü
Sound : onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: - neues Board, neue CPU, Power und HDD LED gegen rote 5mm ausgetauscht, Schlüsselschalter eingebaut

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zu Sysprofile: - sysProfile: ID: 78953 - blizzard201


----------



## OsiRis (26. Dezember 2009)

PC-Steckbrief von - OsiRis

PC Name: OsiRis

CPU: i7 920@ 3,6 24/7
Mainboard: Foxconn Bloodrage GTI
Grafikkarte: Evga GTX 280 Hydrocopper @720/1300
RAM: 6gb Corsair Dominator GT 1600
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Stacker 832
Netzteil: Coolermaster Realpower 700W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): WAKÜ
Sound: Sonar x-fi

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: mobo,CPU,RAM

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## netwizzard (3. Januar 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - netwizzard

PC Name: WIZZLER

CPU:INTEL core i7 920 @ 3,6Ghz ( 20 x 180 )
Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-EX58-UD4P
Grafikkarte: TwinTech GTX285 1GB
RAM: DOMINATOR GT 6GB @ 1800
Gehäuse: Thermaltake ARMOR Black modded
Netzteil: LC Power ANARK 850W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü over all CPU, GPU, Chipset, Mosfett
Sound: Creative X-Fi Titanium FATAL1TY PRO SERIES

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch:
Link zu Sysprofile:  ID27345


----------



## cane87 (30. Januar 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - Cane87

PC Name: --

CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q6700 @ 3,2GHz
Mainboard: Asus Maximus II Formula
Grafikkarte: Asus EAH5870
RAM: 4 GB Corsair XMS2 1066
Gehäuse: Silverstone Fortress FT-02
Netzteil: bequiet! Dark Power Pro 650W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Creative X-FI Xtreme Gamer

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 
28.01.2010 Gehäuse von Gigabyte 3DMars auf Silverstone Fortress FT-02 gewechselt
14.02.2010: Neue Grafikkarte Asus EAH5870 verbaut.

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: sysProfile: ID: 26357 - Cane87


----------



## freaky1978 (14. Februar 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - freaky1978

PC Name: Hell and Heaven

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 940 Deneb 
Mainboard: GA-MA770-UD3
Grafikkarte: Palit nVidia GeForce GTX 260
Ram: 4096Mb OCZ Gold (6400)
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9 Economy-Edition
Netzteil: Enermax Pro 425+
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Scythe Zipang mit Xigmatek XLF-F1253
Sound: Creative Audigy 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Gehäuse modifiziert, Neues Board + Phenom 2
+ GTX 260 

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 31622 - freaky1978


----------



## slippytune (14. Februar 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - freaky1978

PC Name: Hell and Heaven

CPU: AMD Athlon X2 6000+ EE
Mainboard: AsRock N68-S
Grafikkarte: ASUS TOP HD4850 + AC TwinTurbo
Ram: 4096Mb OCZ Gold
Gehäuse: Apple PowerMac G3 (Bondi Blue)
Netzteil: kein Plan 500W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Big Shurikan
Sound: on Board

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## DaxTrose (20. Februar 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - DaxTrose

PC Name: Kians Rebel

CPU: AMD Athlon X3 435 @ Phenom  II X4 B35
Mainboard: MSI 785GM - E51
Grafikkarte: Radeon HD4200 (Onboard)
Ram: G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit (F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH, Ripjaws-Serie)
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel 9 Pro
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E7 400W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Scythe Mugen II
Sound: on Board

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Hai0815 (20. Februar 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - Hai0815

PC Name: Black Beauty ?

CPU: Intel Core i5-750
Mainboard: EVGA P55 FTW 200
Grafikkarte: Powercolor Radeon HD5870
Ram: Corsair Dominaitor GT 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit 
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC A 70 B
Netzteil: Corsair HX 750 W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Corsair H50
Sound: Asus Xonar D2X

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Mainboard, CPU, Ram, CPU-Kühler

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 74131 - hai0815


----------



## carl.g (26. Februar 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - carl.g

PC Name: BlackBox

CPU: Intel Core i5 750 @ 3,6 GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte P55M-UD4
Grafikkarte: Asus EAH5870
RAM: 8 GB OCZ Platinum DDR3
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-V351B
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power BQT P7-PRO-650W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: externe Wakü-Box, Grafikkarte unter Wasser gesetzt

Link zum Tagebuch: BlackBox 2.0
Link zu Sysprofile:-


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (28. Februar 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - ATi-Maniac93

PC Name: The Fridge

CPU: AMD Phenom X4 9650 @ 2,6GHZ (B3 Stepping)
Mainboard: XFX Geforce 8300
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon 4870 512MB
RAM: 3 GB Take-MS
Gehäuse: Antec P 180 Mini
Netzteil: Corsair CMPSU400CX
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neues Case

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile:-


----------



## Nomad (28. Februar 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - Nomad

PC Name: Das grüne leuchtende PC...-dings

CPU: Intel Core I7-920 @ 3.8 Ghz (D0-Stepping)
Mainboard: Asus P6T-SE
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon 4870 512MB
RAM: 6 GB Kingston
Gehäuse: Coolermasters HAF 932
Netzteil: LC-Power v2.3 (600W)
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: grüne Kaltlichtkatode eingebaut

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile:-


----------



## sinthor4s (21. März 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von -  sinthor4s

PC Name: Black01

CPU: Intel Core2 Quad Q6600
Mainboard: ASUS P5Q Pro 
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX260 Core216 55nm
RAM: 2x 2Gb G.Skill Trident DDR2-1066
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 550W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LuKü
Sound: Asus Xonar Dx

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Cpu, Ram, Psu, Case, Soundkarte, Cpu-Kühler, Lüfter

 Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: http://www.sysprofile.de/id61311/


----------



## Ahab (24. März 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - Ahab

PC Name: Watson´s LAN/HT-Kiste

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 925
Mainboard: Asus M3A78-CM
Grafikkarte: Sparkle Geforce GTX 560 Ti
RAM: 2 x 1024MB OCZ SLI Edition + 2 x 2048MB OCZ Titanium (DDR2-800)
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Temptation
Netzteil: Corsair HX520W
Kühlung (Lukü): Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme True Black + Prolimatech MK 13
Sound: Asus Xonar DX

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: in Gänze verkauft, neuer Rechner weiter vorne im Thread

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Chris4488 (25. März 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von Chris4488

PC Name: NaMeN LoS

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 3,4GHz
Mainboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
Grafikkarte: MSI N260GTX Twin Frozr
RAM: Corsair XMS3 4096
Gehäuse: Coolermaster CM690
Netzteil: Xilencer Gaming 700Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Prolimatech MegaShadow 
Sound:OnBoard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: CPU Kühler wechsel

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## shoon (26. März 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - shoon

PC Name: shoon's Black Beast

CPU: i7-920@3,88Ghz
Mainboard: Asus Rampage II Extreme 
Grafikkarte: Palit Gtx 260-216 (1792MB) /Pny 9600GT für Physx
RAM: Kingston 6GB Ram 1333 Mhz
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM 690 Black
Netzteil: Cooler Master real Power 620 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Scythe Mugen 2
Sound: SupremeFX X-Fi Audio Card 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Pny 9600GT für Physx eingebaut, neues Board.

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 119147 - shoon


----------



## Roccateer (2. April 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von Roccateer

PC Name: Gaming-Kiste

CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 @ 3,6 GHz
Mainboard: Asus P5Q
Grafikkarte: XFX GeForce 9800 GTX+ @ 765 MHz
RAM: 4 GB OCZ Platinum, 1066 Mhz, CL5
Gehäuse: Aerocool AeroEngine II
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Straight Power 500 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284C
Sound: Asus Xonar DS

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Von OnBoard auf Asus Xonar DS, neue Lüftersteuerung (Scythe Kaze Master Ace)

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## weizenleiche (5. April 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - AirKnight

PC Name: Midgardi

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad 6600 @ 3,6 GHz
Mainboard: Asus P5Q Deluxe
Grafikkarte: Gainward HD4870 1GB
RAM: A-Data Vitesta Extreme 800 (DDR2)
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: ACE Power FP-750W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): WaKü
Sound: OnBoard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: WaKü neu strukturiert

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ek-midgard-goes-wakue-die-naechste-runde.html
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 98219 - AirKnight


----------



## Klartext (7. April 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - Klartext

PC Name: Orange Biest

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 @ 3,33Ghz
Mainboard: Asus P5N72-T Premium
Grafikkarte:2x Nvidia GeForce GTX 260
RAM: 4x Corsair Dominator 1GB DDR2 1066Mhz
Gehäuse: Antec Twelve Hundred
Netzteil: Corsair 750Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Luftkühlung
Sound: Surpreme FX II

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: WaKü raus, LuKü rein

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 97962 - Klartext


----------



## carl.g (7. Mai 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - carl.g

PC Name: Jane Doe

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 2,2 Ghz
Mainboard: Asus P5E Deluxe
Grafikkarte: Evga 9800 GX 2
Ram: 6143 Mb Corsair 
Gehäuse: Casecon
Netzteil: Thermaltake Toughpower 650 W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Supreme FXII

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Gehäuse gebaut

Link zum Tagebuch: Jane Doe
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## OnkelSatan (12. Mai 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - ONKELSATAN

PC Name: SATAN

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965BE @3,411 GHz
Mainboard: ASUS M4A79T Deluxe
Grafikkarte: Sappire HD6870 1GB GDDR5
RAM: 4GB Corsair 1333MHZ XMS3 
Gehäuse: HAF 932
Netzteil: Corsair 750Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): keine
Sound: Realteck onBoard Soundchip + 1000watt 5.1 System (Eigenbau)

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Ende 2009 Armor Junior gegen HAF 932

Link zum Tagebuch: kleines Video --> Yfrog Video : yfrog.com/0tdsci0057z
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Outlaw15 (13. Mai 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - Outlaw15

PC Name: Antec Sixhundred

CPU: AMD Phenom X4 9650
Mainboard: MS-7501
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 5770
RAM: 4.0GB Dual-Channel DDR2
Gehäuse: Antec Sixhundred
Netzteil: 400W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Boxed Kühler
Sound: Realtek High Definition Audio

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neues Gehäuse

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## eman84 (19. Mai 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - eman84

PC Name: Armorsuit goes black&white

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 940 @ 3,9GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA 790x-UD3P
Grafikkarte: nVidia Geforce GTX 260 @ 702/1260 MHz
RAM: 8.0GB Kingston HyperX PC2 8500U @ 1100MHz cl 6-8-8-24 ; 2,2V
Gehäuse: LianLi P50W Armorsuit
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power BQT P8-PRO-750W MDPC-X white&black sleeve
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Noch Zalma CNPS 9700 LED; Xigmatek Thor's Hammer "FULL BLACK Edition" ist bestellt
Sound: Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi Titanium

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Komplette Umbau Gehäuse

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: http://www.sysprofile.de/id83660


----------



## diablo2023 (19. Mai 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - diablo2023

PC Name: Für die Horde!

CPU: Intel E 8400
Mainboard: Gigabyte P35 DS3P
Grafikkarte: Palit 8800GT
RAM: 3x1024 Kingston HyperX RAMDR2
Gehäuse: gemoddeter BigTower
Netzteil: BeQuiet E5 500W Straight Power
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Realtek High Definition Audio

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Gehäuse gemoddet, siehe TB

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-update-luefterblende-fertig.html#post1611612
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Mai 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - BautznerSnef

PC Name: Bautzis Test-PC (kleine Senfstube)

CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 260 undervolted
Mainboard: MSI 760G-P23 undervolted
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 550 Ti FPB + Prolimatech MK-13
RAM: 2 x 2048 MB G.Skill Ripjaws F3-10666CL7-2GBRH @ DDR3-1600, CL8
Gehäuse: Aerocool Aeroengine II
Netzteil: FSP350-60THA-P
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Realtek ALC887

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Grafikkarte getauscht.

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 128083 - BautznerSnef


----------



## Danny Petchgo (22. Mai 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - Danny Petchgo

PC Name: Esteghlal

CPU:Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 @ 3,0 GHz
Mainboard: eVGA 650i Ultra
Grafikkarte: Point of View 8800GTS 320 MB
RAM:4x Corsair XMS 2 512 MB DDR2 667Mhz
Gehäuse: -
Netzteil: Sharkoon Silentstorm 120
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Scythe Mugen
Sound: On Board

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 131314 - OVERCLOCKKING


----------



## eXitus64 (9. Juli 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - eXitus64

PC Name: XBOX360MOD

CPU: AMD Mobile64 3200+@3400+
Mainboard:Asrock K8NF6P
 Grafikkarte: Geforce 6150SE 256MB Shared Memory
Ram: 2GB DDR 400MHz
Gehäuse: XBOX360
Netzteil: Levicom 400W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: 5.1 onBoard

 Zuletzt wesentlich verändert:-----

Link zum sysProfile: sysProfile: ID: 75996 - XBOX360MOD
Link zum Tagebuch: -

http://s5.directupload.net/images/100709/vhw4slox.jpg


----------



## TA2 (12. September 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - TA2

PC Name: Black'n'blue

CPU: Core i7 860 @ 3,5 Ghz
Mainboard: MSI P55-GD80
Grafikkarte: XFX GTX 260 XXX
RAM: 3x 2 GB Corsair Dominator 1600 Mhz CL8
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-A10B
Netzteil: Super Flower 600 W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Creative X-FI Titanium

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Seitenwand

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 33387 - TA2


----------



## TheFeenix (13. September 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - TheFeenix

PC Name: Den Komputer-PC-System

CPU: Core 2 Q8300 @ 3,4 GHz
Mainboard: Foxconn ELA
Grafikkarte: MSI HD 4850
RAM: 2x 2 GB Mushkin Silverline 1066Mhz CL5
Gehäuse: NZXT Beta EVO
Netzteil: Scythe Kamariki 4 550W Plug-In
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü (Corsair Hydro H50 @ AGB-Mod)
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zum sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 124602 - TheRealFeenix


----------



## Emani (14. September 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von Emani

PC Name: Connor

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3,2 GhZ
Mainboard: Gigabyte 890GPA-UD3H
Grafikkarte: Gainward Geforce GTX 470 @ 1280 Mbyte 
RAM: 2 x 2 Gbyte DDR 3-1333 PC3-10666 G.Skill RIP JAWS CL7-7-7-21
Gehäuse: Coolermaster CM Scout
Netzteil: Rasurbo Gamin & Power GAP656
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Creative X-FI Xtreme Gaming

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: neuer Tower

Link zum Tagebuch:
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## KillerCroc (26. September 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - KillerCroc

PC Name: Black Venom

CPU: Intel Core i7 980X @ 4 Ghz @ 1,25 VCore
Mainboard: Asus Rampage III Extreme @ 1104
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX 570 GLH - SLI
RAM: 3 x 2 GB DDR3 1600 Mhz Corsair Dominator CL8
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 800D
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 750W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Corsair H100
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Corsair H100 ist neu dazu gekommen

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## crankrider (21. Oktober 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - crankrider

PC Name: Black Stunner

CPU: AMD Phenom X4 9550BE oc@ 3.4Ghz
Mainboard: Asus M3N HT Deluxe
Grafikkarte: 2x evga GeForce 9800GX2 
RAM: 2x2GiB DDR2 1066 OCZ Reaper 
Gehäuse: CM HAF 922
Netzteil: Thermaltake Toughpower 750 AT
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): WaKü
Sound: ASUS onBoard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert:WaKü gegen LuKü, Graka, NT & modding am Case.

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ner-oktober-umbau-bilderupdate-seite-4-a.html
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Olstyle (5. November 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - Olstyle

PC Name: Blue Special

CPU: Intel Atom 230
Mainboard: ECS 945GCT-D
Grafikkarte: Intel GMA 950
RAM: 2x 512MB Curcial Ballistix DDR2-667
Gehäuse: Akustikgitarre
Netzteil: PicoPSU-80-WI-32V + HP 18V AC-Adapter                        
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):Lukü komplett passiv
Sound: TerraTec Aureon Space@Audiotrak Prodigy 7.1

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: PC startet durch anschlagen der g-Saite. Betätigung des DVD-Lauwerks erfolgt über einen Extrataster.

Link zum Tagebuch:
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Dashquide (22. November 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - Dashquide

PC Name:L4n K4rr3

CPU: AMD Phenom II X3 BE 720 
Mainboard: Asus M4A785D-M PRO
Grafikkarte: MSI ATI HD 4650 MD1G 
RAM: Corsair XMS2 KITT 4 GB 800 Mhz
Gehäuse: Lian Li V351B
Netzteil: Xigmatek Go Green 600W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: OnBoard 7.1

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert:Nischt 

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile:-


----------



## Hai0815 (5. Dezember 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - hai0815

 PC Name: Schneewittchen

 CPU: Intel Core i5 750  
 Mainboard: EVGA P55 FTW 200
 Grafikkarte: GainWard GTX 460 GS G.L.H.
 RAM: 2x2 GB Corsair Dominator GT
 HDD/SSD:  1x Intel X25-M G2 Postville 80 GB, 3x WD Caviar Black 1 TB
 Gehäuse: Xigmathek Midgard - White Knight
 Netzteil: be quiet Straightpower 600 W (PCGH-Edition)
 Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Alpenföhn "Matterhorn" mit be quiet Silentwing und diverse Enermax Cluster
 Sound: Asus Xonar D2X

 Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Umzug in das kleinere Gehäuse (mein LianLi passt nimmer untern Schreibtisch und hat mir einfach nimmer so gefallen),Graka, Netzteil und CPU-Kühler getauscht

Link zum Tagebuch: -
 Link zu Sysprofile: Sys-Profile hai0815


----------



## BlackNostra (28. Dezember 2010)

PC-Steckbrief von - BlackNostra

 PC Name: Radeberger-PC

 CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 @3,8GHz  
 Mainboard: Gigabyte GMA880-UD2H
 Grafikkarte: MSI GTX460 Cyclone 1GB
 RAM: 2x2 GB GSkill DDR3-1333
 HDD: 1x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB; 1x OCZ Vertex2 E 60GB 34nm
 Gehäuse: Lian-Li PC-A05N
 Netzteil: Cougar CMX550
 Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Prolimatech Armageddon mit 2x Enermax Magma @7V
 Sound: onboard

 Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: MB, Ram, SSD, GPU

Link zum Tagebuch: -
 Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 144712 - Nostradamus


----------



## Waldfee4890 (6. Januar 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - Waldfee4890

PC Name: Black Widow

CPU: AMD Athlon IIx4 620@ 3,4 GHz
Mainboard: M4A78- EM
Grafikkarte: Powercolor HD 4890
RAM: 2x2 GB OCZ Reaper DDR2 1066
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard Black Window
Netzteil: OCZ Fatal1ty 550 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Scythe Kama Cross@120mm Revoltec Dark Red
Sound: X- Fi Extreme Gamer

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: kompletter Neuaufbau

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Puffer (20. Januar 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - Puffer

PC Name: Puffer@Home

CPU: Intel Core I5 2500
Mainboard: Asrock P67 Pro3
Grafikkarte: PowerColor HD6970
RAM: 2x2 GB G.Skill DDR3 1333
Gehäuse: Coolermaster HAF932
Netzteil: be quite! Dark Power Pro 650
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Prolimatech Megahalems @ Enermax Cluster UCCL12 PWM
Sound: X- Fi Fatality PCIe

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Alles bis auf Gehäuse und NT! 

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 48319 - Puffer@Home


----------



## XentroX (21. Januar 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - XentroX

PC Name: XentroX

CPU: Intel Q6600@3,00GHz
Mainboard: GIGABYTE X48-DS5
Grafikkarte: MSI ATI HD 4870OC
RAM: 2x2 GB OCZ Reaper DDR2 1066
HDD/SSD: 1x Extrememory XLR8 Plus 120GB;1x Seagate Barracuda 500GB 
Gehäuse: LIAN LI PC-X1000
Netzteil: Enermax Modu 87+ 500W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Corsair H50@ Noiseblocker XK1@800rpm
Sound: OnBoards 7.1

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Einbau der Extrememory SSD

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 145775 - XentroX


----------



## Kaki008 (30. Januar 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - Kaki008

PC Name: Kaki's Pixelschleuder

CPU: Intel i7 950 @ 4,03 GHz.
Mainboard: ASUS Rampage III Extreme
Grafikkarte: ATi HD 5850 1000/1200 MHz
RAM: Corsair Dominator GT 2000 MHz CL 8-9-8-24
Gehäuse: NZXT Lexa S
Netzteil: Corsair HX 750 W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Corsair H50 @ Enermax 120 mm Cluster Lüfter
Sound: ASUS Xonar DX

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Cluster Lüfter und Xonar DX, 800D und GTX 570 sind im kommen.

Link zum Tagebuch:
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 127823 - Klaus ..p..


----------



## Silverliquid (30. Januar 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - Silverliquid

 PC Name: Red-Cooler

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1075T
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair IV Formula 
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Readon HD6950
RAM: G.Skill 8 GB DDR3-1333
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF-X
Netzteil: SST-ST85F-P Strider Plus 850 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: SupremeFX X-Fi

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Eigentlich ein Komplett neues System, habe lediglich vom CPU-Kühler die Lüfter ausgetauscht und weitere Lüfter im Gehäuse befestigt und eine Lüftersteuerung mit dran gehauen.

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Februar 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - BautznerSnef

PC Name: Senfstube

CPU: AMD Phenom 2 X6 1090T @ 3,3 GHz, 1.22V (Load) cooled by Prolimatech Genesis with 2 140mm be quiet! Silent Wings USC         @ 5V
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair IV Formula (Kühler gschliffen)
Grafikkarte: PowerColor Radeon HD 6970 undervolted + AC Accelero Xtreme Plus II + Prolimatech MK-13 Fan Secure + 2x 120mm be quiet! Silent Wings USC         @ 5V
RAM: 2x 4.096 MB Teamgroup 8GB 1333 CL9 @ CL8-8-8-22 1T, 1,5V
Gehäuse: Aerocool Xpredator
Netzteil: Cougar S 700
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: SupremeFX X-Fi => Technics SA-EH590 => Edifier C2 => Steelseries 7H

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Mainboardkühler und Halterung nachgeschliffen.

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: sysProfile: ID: 134052 - BautznerSnef_AMD_6Co


----------



## AeroX (6. Februar 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - AeroX

PC Name: White seduction

CPU:Intel Core i7 920
Mainboard:Asus Rampage II Extreme
Grafikkarte:XFX GTX260 Black Edition
RAM:2Gb G.Skill
Gehäuse:Coolermaster Cosmos S
Netzteil:Enermax Modu 87+ 500w
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):Wakü
Sound:X-Fi Supreme FX

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: XFX GTX 260 gekauft, Gehäuse entlackt,Wakü eingebaut

Link zum Tagebuch:-
Link zu Sysprofile:-


----------



## PrimeTime1o7 (13. Februar 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - PrimeTime1o7

PC Name: Cool n' Quiet in Black

CPU: Intel Core i7 920 @ 4005MHz D0 Stepping
Mainboard: ASUS P6T Deluxe
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 465
RAM: OCZ Gold 6 GB DDR3-1333MHz
Gehäuse: Antec Three Hundred
Netzteil: be quiet Straight Power E7 500W 80+
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Alpenföhn Brocken 120mm LED
Sound: Realtec

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert:  Schwarz lackiert, Löcher gebohrt für Kabelmanagement, 3x 120mm be quiet Silent wings USC, 1x 140mm Antec 3-Way

Link zum Tagebuch:-
Link zu Sysprofile: http://www.sysprofile.de/id141586


----------



## atze (16. Februar 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - atze

PC Name: Raven 2

CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67 EVO
Grafikkarte: 2x Geforce GTX 570 PoV Beast-Edition
RAM: G-Skill Ripjaws 8GB DDR3-2000MHz
Gehäuse: Silverstone Raven RV02
Netzteil: Gigabyte Odin PRO 1200W 80Plus
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): CPU + Board + GPU´s Wakü, Rest Lukü
Sound: Realtek (onboard)

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: alles^^

Link zum Tagebuch: klick mich an
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 114793 - atze


----------



## thedetonator (9. März 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - thedetonator

PC Name: ROCKSTAR Casemod Reloaded

CPU: AMD   Phenom II x4 940 BE                 3000Mhz -> @ 3,2GHZ 1,35V -> @ 1,30V (uv)
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4
Grafikkarte: msi N460GTX hawk                 675Mhz -> @ 860Mhz
RAM: PC2-6400 G.E.I.L 800Mhz
Gehäuse: LIAN LI PC60fn aka ROCKSTAR Casemod Reloaded
Netzteil: Coolermaster M620 80Plus   (Sleeve)      
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Prolimatech Armageddon @ 2x 140mm Xigmatek     msi TwinFroZr II
Sound: Realtek (onboard) 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert:  Abdeckungen, KM, Festplatte ...

Link zum Tagebuch: ROCKSTAR Casemod Reloaded
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Broeggy2202 (13. März 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - Broeggy2202

PC Name: Black Monster

CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE @3,4Ghz
Mainboard: ASUS M4A88TD-V EVO/USB3
Grafikkarte: MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin FROZR II 
RAM: Corsair 2x2 GB DDR3 1333MHz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Cougar Power 700W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Arctic-Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 (Lukü)
Sound: (onboard)

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neue grafikkarte gekauft (MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin FROZR II)

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Sturmi (21. März 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - Sturmi

PC Name:

CPU: Intel Core i7 920@4.0 GHz
Mainboard: Asus Rampage III Extreme
Grafikkarte: Gainward Geforce GTX 470 
RAM: Corsair Dominator GT 1600 CL7
Gehäuse: Silverstone Raven 2
Netzteil: Sharkoon RushPower 600W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Corsair H50
Sound: Creative XFi Xtreme Gamer

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert:

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Miyamoto (11. Mai 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - Miyamoto

PC Name:  Wakizashi 

 CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 @3,8GHz  
 Mainboard:Crosshair IV Formula
 Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 480 AMP
 RAM: 2x 4096 MB Corsair (10700)
 HDD: 1x WDC FASS 2TB; 1x Maxtor 160GB 1x WDC WD800JD-00LSA0   80GB
 Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom
 Netzteil: NZXT Hale 90 750W
 Kühlung (Lukü): Prolimatech Genesis
 Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Bald neue *UPDATES*

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 150934 - Pablo


----------



## vitka93 (19. Mai 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - vitka93

PC Name: RussianStandart 

CPU: Intel Xeon W3540 @ 4,2 ghz 
Mainboard: EVGA X58 Classified 
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 480 SSC
RAM: 6Gb G. Skill 1600er DDR3
Gehäuse: Silverstone TJ07 
Netzteil: Bequiet Dark Power Pro P8 750W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Komplett auf Wasserkühlung umgerüstet 

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile:-


----------



## darkKO (21. Mai 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - darkKO

PC Name: Silencio Power

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE, @3600 MHz
Mainboard: MSI 870A-G54
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX275 Golden Sample
RAM: 8GB Elixir Org (2x 4096MB) DDR3-1333
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster Silencio 550
Netzteil: Seventeam V-Force 650 Watt
Kühlung: EKL Nordwand + Bitfenix Spectre 120mm
Sound: Asus Xonar DG

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neues Gehäuse

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 148350 - darkKO83


----------



## LSSJBroly (21. Mai 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - LSSJBroly

PC Name: GeForce GTX 580 - FX

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965, @ 3840 Mhz
Mainboard: ASRock A785GMH/128M
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 580
RAM: 8GB Kingston DDR2 800
Gehäuse: Lancool K62 - Red Dragon Edition
Netzteil: Corsair AX850 @ 850 Watt
Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 2
Sound: Onboard sound


Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 134849 - LSSJBroly


----------



## Sumpfig (3. Juni 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - Sumpfig 

PC Name: HTMACPC

CPU: Atom 330
Mainboard: Zotac IONITX-A-E
Grafikkarte: onboard
RAM: Kingston 4GB RAMKit DDR2 PC-800
Gehäuse: Apple Mactintosh SE
Netzteil: Zotac 90 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LuKü
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile:-


----------



## Lekiem (8. Juni 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - Lekiem

PC Name:                                Cataclysm Edition

CPU:                             AMD PhenomII X4 945 (95 Watt )
Mainboard:                     MSI K9A2 - CF Sockel AM2+
Grafikkarte:                    2 Stück Sapphire Radeon HD5770 Vapor-X 1GB Ram
RAM:                             8 GB DDR2 Ram 800 Mhz
Gehäuse:                       Design Nitro E-ATX
Netzteil:                        OCZ 550 Watt Fatality
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):      Lukü / Artic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2
Sound:                          onBoard Sound

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## ACDSee (12. Juni 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - ACDSee

PC Name: Elmsfeuer

CPU:                             Intel Core I7-860
Mainboard: Asus P7P55D-E LX
Grafikkarte:                    PowerColor HD5850 PCS+
RAM:                             G.Skill DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1600 Kit (F3-12800CL7D-4GBECO, ECO-Serie)
Gehäuse:                       Silverstone FT02-BW
Netzteil:                        Seasonic X-660
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):      Corsair H70
Sound:                          onBoard Sound

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Stealthmod, Netzteilabdeckung aus Plexi

Link zum Tagebuch: [Elmsfeuer] Ein Silverstone FT02 in UV, schwarz & blau 
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## ensar67 (20. Juni 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - ensar67

PC Name: Albert-Einstein

CPU:                             AMD Phenom II X4 955
Mainboard: GA-880GMA-UD2H
Grafikkarte: nVidia GeForce GTX 460
RAM: 2x2048 MB Mushkin (12800)
Gehäuse: NZXT M59
Netzteil:  Super-Flower Atlas Design 580W
Kühlung: Luft,=2x120mm und 4x 140mm Gehäuse lüfter, Alpenföhn Brocken
Sound:                          onBoard Sound

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 

 Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:  sysProfile: ID: 137494 - ensar67


----------



## callejon1991 (21. Juni 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - callejon1991

PC name: Callejon

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1045t
Mainboard: ASUS M5A88-V Evo
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2
Ram: 3x2GB DDR3 von Kingston
Gehäuse: NZXT M59
Netzteil: lc power super silent lc6550
Kühlung: 2x NZTX Case Lüfter, 2x Enermax Apolish Vegas Rot Case Lüfter, Standart CPU Kühler
Sound: onBoard Sound

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Dargolad (1. Juli 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - Dargolad

PC Name: Weißheit

CPU: Intel Core2Quad Q9300
Mainboard: Asus P5Q
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 280
RAM: 4x 2GB DDR2 OCZ Reaper
Gehäuse: Coolermaster 690II
Netzteil: Corsair TX750
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü - Noctua NH-D14 & Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro
Sound: Asus Xonar D1

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Front und Deckel überarbeitet

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## crankrider (16. Juli 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - crankrider
 
PC Name: Project X

 CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 965 @ 4,2
Mainboard: MSI 790FX-GD70
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte HD 5850 @ 1000/1300
RAM: 2x 4 GB DDR3 Mushkin Stiletto BL 
Gehäuse: HAF 932
Netzteil: Corsair TX 750
Kühlung: WaKü 
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Front, AGB & Midplate

 Link zum Tagebuch:  -= Project X =-
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Hideout (9. August 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - Hideout

PC Name: Tamaskan

CPU: Intel Core i5 2400
Mainboard: Asus P8H67
Grafikkarte: Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti
RAM: 2 x 4GB DDR3 TeamGroup Elite
Gehäuse: AeroEngine II
Netzteil: Antec High Current Gamer 520
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü - AeroCool V14 BlueLine & Shark Fan White Edition
Sound: Asus Xonar D1

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Innenraum lackiert, Turbinenrad entfernt, Stealth Mod, LED Beleuchtung,

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: UserID 155192


----------



## chaosfett (31. Oktober 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - ChaosFETT

PC Name: ChaosKnecht

CPU: AMD  Phenom II x4 940 BE @ 3,66 
Mainboard: MSI DKA 790GX
Grafikkarte: XFX 5870 XXX @900/1250
RAM: 2x2GB OCZ XTC CL5-5-5-18 DDR2-1084MHz
Gehäuse: Chieftec Dragon Serie
Netzteil: Be Quiet 550 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): WaKü
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Umbau auf WaKü

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## küchi1 (19. November 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - küchi

PC Name: 

CPU AMD Phenom  II x4 955  3.80GHz
Mainboard: Asus M4A87TD EVO
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 275
RAM: 2x4 DDR3 Kingston
Gehäuse: Antec 902
Netzteil: Be Quiet 580 Watt
Kühlung: 5x120mm Gehäuse Lüfter 1x200mm BigBoy
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert:

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Farbdrucker (2. Dezember 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - Farbdrucker

PC Name: Fowly

CPU AMD Phenom  II x4 965
Mainboard: Asus M4A87TD/USB3
Grafikkarte: AMD PoweColor HD6870 PCS+
RAM: 2 x 2GB DDR3 Kingston
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: 530W be quiet Pure Power L7 80+
Kühlung: 2x 120mm Enermax TB Silence + 2x 120mm Xigmatek XLF + Alpenföhn Brocken + Arctic Cooling Accelero TwinTurbo Pro
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Lüftung

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Fine Arts (22. Dezember 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - Fine Arts 

PC Name: Fine Arts 

CPU Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4,0GHZ @ 1,15V
Mainboard: Asrock Z68 Extreme 3 Gen 3
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX570 Phantom 
RAM: 2 x 4GB DDR3 Team Elite @ 1600MHZ
Gehäuse: Lian Li V1000B Fine Arts
Netzteil: 600W Corsair 80+
Kühlung: Lukü, EKL Brocken
Sound: XFi

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zum Sysprofil: Fine Arts


----------



## Redbull0329 (29. Dezember 2011)

PC-Steckbrief von - Redbull0329

PC Name: The Red Dragon  

CPU: Intel i5 2500K @ 3,8 GhZ
Mainboard: MSI Z68A-GD65 G3
Grafikkarte: Asus HD6950 DirectCU II 2GB VRAM @ 850 MhZ Core, 1380 MhZ VRAM
RAM: 8GB ExceleRAM Rippler DDR3-1333 MhZ @ 1866 MhZ
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value red
Netzteil: Enermax Modu87+ 525 Watt
Kühlung: LuKü, Scythe Yasya @ 1000 U/min und drei Enermax T.B. Apollish
Sound: On Board

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neues Netzteil, neue Grafikkarte, neue Lüfter, neues LED Flexlight. Innendrin ist es noch ein wenig unordentlich, das wird geändert sobald ich das Projekt Casemod als abgeschlossen betrachte.

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/200546-redbulls-casemod.html
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 158475 - Redbull0329


----------



## DjKaTa (27. Januar 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - Dj.KaTa

PC Name: My Beauty

CPU: Intel i7-2600k @ 4Ghz
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Professional
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD 5750 1GB (wird 2012 geändert)
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws Kit 8GB DDR3-1333Mhz
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom Weiß (Seitlich vorm HDD Käfig 2x120mm, hinten 1x120mm, oben 2x200mm)
Netzteil: NZXT Hale Power 90+ (Gold) Modular Netzteil - 650 Watt
Kühlung (Lukü): Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B + Enermax Twister Cluster 120mm
Sound: Onboard + Magnat Monitor Supreme 100 (55 / 110 Watt(s)) an Thomson 50watt sinus Subwoofer

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 6716 - Dj.KaTa


----------



## WhizZLe (28. Januar 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - WhizZLe

PC Name: Blue Reactor

CPU: Intel Pentium D 925 Presler 3,0Mhz
Mainboard: ASRock Conroe1333-D667 1.0
Grafikkarte: XfX Ati Radeon HD 5750 512Mb
RAM: DDR 2 - 4096 MBytes
Gehäuse: NoName
Netzteil: Xilence Silent Black Rev.2 500 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): 4 zusätzliche Xilence-Lüfter 120mm
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE 5.1 mit Roccat Kave 5.1

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 03.10.11

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Balthar (29. Januar 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - Balthar

PC Name: /

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 3519.88 Mhz | Multi: 17.00 | FSB: 207Mhz | HT: 2070Mhz | RAM: 828Mhz VCore: 1.440 | NB: 2277Mhz
Mainboard: Asus M5A88-M
Grafikkarte: Powercolor Radeon HD 6850 @ GPU: 850Mhz | Ram: 1180 Mhz
RAM: G.Skill DDR3 12800U 12288 MB CL9 @828Mhz
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Xigmatek Loki 2x92mm Coolermaster Blademaster, 5x Xigmatek Orangeline 120mm 2x@Lian Li BS-08B 
Sound: Creative X-FI Xtreme Audio

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Verkabelung

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: 154146 - Balthar


----------



## tils (1. Februar 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - tils

PC-Name: Kleiner Assi

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500k
Mainboard: Asus P8P87 Deluxe
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX570
RAM: 8GB GeiL DDR-1333 
Gehäuse: Pegasus P760
Netzteil: Enermax Modu87+ 500W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LuKü
Sound: Asus Xonar DX2

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: X-fi wurde gleich nach Kauf im Mai 2011 durch die Asus Xonar getauscht. Seitdem unverändert

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## PrinzCube (6. Februar 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - PrinZCube

PC-Name: -

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T
Mainboard: MSI 870 - G45
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 460 Hawk
RAM: Corsair 2x8GB DDR 3 1333MHz
Gehäuse: Lian Li 7Fn
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P9 650Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LuKü
Sound: Creative Gamer

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Junias (9. Februar 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - Junias

PC Name: mein PC 

CPU: Intel Core i5 750
Mainboard: Asus P7P55D
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD5770 Flex
RAM: 8gb G.Skill Ripjaws
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Cosmos S (schwarz pulverlackiert)
Netzteil: be quiet 550 W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Scythe Mugen 2 mit eigens gebauter Plexiglasplatte 
Sound: Creative X-FI Music mit Teufel Concept E und Yamaha RX-V 463

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Januar 2012 (auf 8gb Ram)

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 122790 - Junias


----------



## Chaosdave (26. Februar 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von -  Chaosdave:

PC Name :zoggermühle

CPU: AMD Phenom II x2 550 BE
Mainboard: Asus M4A78 Pro
Ram: Mushkin Enhanced DDR2 1366 4GB
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 5770 Vapor-X 1GB DDR5
Gehäuse : Cooler Master HAF 922
Netzteil: Be Quiet- Pure Power 530W
Kühlung : Luftkühlung, Staubfilter Marke (sexy legs) Nylonstrumpf
Sound : Onboard VIA 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Murphy (18. März 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - Murphy

PC Name: Black & White Sharkoon

CPU: Intel Core i7-2600k @ 4GHZ
Mainboard: Asus P8Z68-V LX
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX570
RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 8GB
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Nightfall
Netzteil: Corsair GS600
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Thermalright HR-02 Macho, 2x be quiet! Silent Wings, 1x Enermax Cluster
Sound: Onboard, Creative Aurvana Live!

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neuen Cpu-Kühler, Neuen Gehäuselüfter, Neues Seitenteil, Beleuchtung

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## DaxTrose (5. April 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - DaxTrose

PC Name: Blauer Rabe

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3,0GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 460
RAM: 4x1 GByte DDR2-800MHz
Gehäuse: Silverstone SST-RV02B-EW Raven 2
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Straight Power CM 580W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Antec Kühler H2O 920
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert:

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Hackintoshi (15. April 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - Hacki

PC Name: -

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 (unlocked)
Mainboard: Asus M5A88-M
Grafikkarte: Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti
RAM: 2x 4096 MB Corsair (PC3-12800)
Gehäuse: Aerocool QS-202 Window-Kit
Netzteil: Nesteq ASM Xzero 600 Watt  
Kühlung: Thermalright HR-02 Macho, Enermax T.B.Apollish Fan 140 mm Blue Edition 
Sound: M-Audio Audiophile 2496 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Kabelmanagement

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 154667 - hackintoshi dual


----------



## reisball (16. April 2012)

PC-Steckbrief - reisball

PC Name: the crimson king

CPU: Intel Duo Core E6300
Mainboard: Zotac Geforce 9300-ITX WiFi (GF9300-G-E) Revision 3
Grafikkarte: Onboard Graka
RAM: 2x2GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2 1066 
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-Q07 + Flexlight (rot) + LED´s (rot)
Netzteil: PicoPSU 120W + externes Netzteil
Kühlung: Thermalright Mux True Black ohne Lüfter, 2x120mm Noiseblocker PLPS
Sound: -

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Kabelmanagment, passiver CPU-Kühler, kleines Netzteil, Midplate, 2x120mm Lüfter, BlackBox für die Taster


Link zum Tagebuch: Lian Li PC-Q07b: the crimson king und Video Lian Li PC-Q07 the crimson king
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Ice-Head (24. April 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - Ice-Head

PC Name: Blue Crush

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1055T - 2,8 GHz
Mainboard: ASUS M4A89TD Pro/ USB 3
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 580 3072 MB
RAM: 2 x Mach Xtrem Copper DDR3-1333 4 GB
Gehäuse: Lancool K62
Netzteil: Corsair TX650W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): @ CPU EKL Brocken / @ Grafikkarte EKL Peter
Sound: -

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Kabelmanagment, Grafikkarten Kühler, Gehäuse Lüfter

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## wm-wagner (1. Mai 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - wm-wagner

PC Name: - 

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K - 3,3 GHz
Mainboard: Asus P8Z68 DELUXE/ GEN3 
Grafikkarte: Asus HD 7970 DCII TOP 3072MB
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 MHz
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 410 White 
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power E9 680Watt 
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü / Lukü
Sound: On board 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Gesamter Rechner 

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## WaldemarE (24. Mai 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - WaldemarE

PC Name: GameCube 

CPU: Intel i5 2500K
Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Pro-M
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX670
RAM: GSkill Sniper F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-V351
Netzteil: Corsair HX750
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Corsair H100
Sound: -

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: alles neu 

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Bagui (25. Mai 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - Bagui

PC Name: Red Monster

CPU: Intel i7 920
Mainboard: Asus Rampage 3 Extreme
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 470
RAM: 6 x 2GB Corsair XMS 1600 MHz
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF 932
Netzteil: Cooler Master 630 W
Kühlung: 6x 120mm Enermax TB Silence + 2x 120mm Enermax TB Vegas + 3x 120mm Noiseblocker + 2x 200mm Cooler Master
Sound: Asus Xonar DX

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Lackierung Innen sowie Erweiterung der Wasserkühlung mit MoRa und 2ter Laing

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - Dr. Bakterius

PC Name: Blackbeard

CPU: i7 2600K @ 4,4 GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4-B3
Grafikkarte: Asus DCII GTX 570
RAM: 2 x 4 GB Corsair XMS3 1600MHz ( 1,5V Version )
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 650D
Netzteil: Cougar SX 700
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer
Sound: Auzentech Raider​ 
Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -​ 
Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebel85 (6. Juni 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - rebel95

PC Name: Black-Sea (aka Black Pearl)

CPU: i7 2600K @ 3,7 GHz Aquacomputer cuplex kryos HF 1155
Mainboard: MSI Z68A-GD80 (G3)
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 580 SC + Backplate (@ G:815-M:1030-S:1630 Aquacomputer  aquagraFX580
RAM: 2 x 4GB G.Skill Sniper (9-10-9-25) DDR3 1866​ Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 700D
Netzteil: Corsair AX 750
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Aquacomputer Aquaero 4 + Power Booster, Laing DCC, 10/8 Anschlüße Black Nickel, Tube Dark Blue UV, 3x Cougar Vortex CF-V12S, 1x MagiCool SLIM SINGLE 140 MC, 1x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL1, 2xSharkoon SilentEagle 1000 120, EK Water Blocks EK-Multioption RES X2 - 150 Basic, HWLabs Black Ice SR1 360,
Sound: On-board (Ausgang Optisch an Edifir S330D 2.1)​ 
Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -​ 
Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -​


----------



## coroc (6. Juni 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - coroc

PC Name: Blue Fire

CPU: AMD Phenom 2 X4 955Be @3.8Ghz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA 970A-UD3
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce 550Ti
RAM: Kingston HyperX Limited Edition 8gb
Gehäuse: Antec Threehundred PCGH Edition
Netzteil: Sharkoon SHA-450W
Kühlung (Lukü): Sctythe Mugen3 PCGH mit 2x Scythe SlipStream 120mm , 2x BeQuiet ShadowWings 120mm MidSpeed
Sound: OnBoard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Casemodplanung

Link zum Tagebuch:Blue Fire
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 165309 - coroc


----------



## k@k@nut (12. Juni 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - k@k@nut

PC Name: Thermaltake Storm

CPU: Core i7 3930K 
Mainboard:ASRockx79 Extreme7  
Grafikkarte:colorful Igame GTX560Ti 
RAM: Crucial Ballistix T.S.Tracer PC3-12800
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Level 10 GT 
Netzteil: XfX Black Edition 850Watt
Kühlung CorsairH80
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: nix

Link zum Tagebuch: nix
Link zu Sysprofile:nix


----------



## 1821984 (13. Juni 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - 1821984

PC-Name: Meiner

CPU: I5 2500K @ 4,5Ghz @ Wakü
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 Deluxe B3 @ Wakü
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX570OC @ Wakü
RAM: Geil Black Dragon 2x2GB @ 1333Mhz
Gehäuse: Cooler Master RC690II 
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power E8 580Watt CM
Kühlung: Wakü ink. Mora3, Aquastream XT, Kühler powered by Watercool, Gehäuselüfter 3x140mm BeQuiet Silent-Wings, Aquaero5 @ Wakü
Sound: Asus Xonar Essence STX

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Umbau auf Dual-Laing DDC steht bevor

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-oder-warum-ich-jetzt-schon-ideen-sammel.html
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Otep (13. Juni 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - Otep

PC Name: Antec300

CPU: Intel C2Q 9550 @ 3,825 GHz @ EKL Alpenföhn Brocken
Mainboard: ASUS Rampage Formula
Grafikkarte: Gainward GTX 670 Phantom
RAM: 4 x 2 GB DDRII 800 Corsair XMS² @ 900MHz
SSD Mushkin 120 GB
Gehäuse: Antec 300 ~ black edition
Netzteil: Nitrox Coba 600 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LuKü
Sound: Supreme FX II

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: nix 

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 57186 - Supahfly


----------



## DEU01 (30. Juli 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - DEU01

PC Name: -entfällt-

CPU: Phenom II X 6 1090 t @ 3,5 GHz @ Corsair H 60
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair IV Formula (aka: der NB- Hitzkopf der Nation) 
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 670 OC @ stock
RAM: 8 GB 1600 DDR3 (corsair vengeance)
Gehäuse: Lian-Li PC 7 F (erste Generation + Window-Kit + Granitlook außen + schwarz matt innen)
Netzteil: 650w (Super Flower SF-650P14HE Amazon 80plus)
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LuKü
Sound: onboard @ Logitech Z 3 (erste Generation)

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Top Lüfter und Bierklingel (siehe pics)

Link zum Tagebuch: -entfällt-
Link zu Sysprofile: - entfällt-


----------



## docday (30. Juli 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - docday

PC Name: docday

CPU: Intel Core i7 870 @2.93 GHz OC auf 3.01 GHz Corsair H 70
Mainboard: FOXCONN Inferno Katana GTI
Grafikkarte: ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5 
RAM: 8 GB G.Skill F3-1066 CL9
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 410 - schwarz
Netzteil: RASURBO REAL&Power 650 Watt 
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): H70 / NZXT Lukü
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: seit langem schon nicht mehr !

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 45800 - docday*neuPC


----------



## Ostfront (1. September 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - Ostfront

PC Name:- 

CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-3960X@ 4,2 GHz @ Corsair H100i
Mainboard: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
Grafikkarte: 2x 6144MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Toxic
RAM: Corsair DIMM 64 GB DDR3-2133 Octo-Kit
Gehäuse: NZXT Switch 810
Netzteil: Corsair Professional AX1200i Digital
Kühlung: Swiftech H320
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü

Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 2x 6144MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Toxic

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## CrSt3r (1. September 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - CrSt3r

PC Name: LittleBird

CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-3770K @ 4GHz @ 1.025V @ H100
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX670 Power Edition/OC
RAM: 8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDRIII-1866 CL9
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Prodigy
Netzteil: bequiet! Straight Power E9 500W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Kompletter Build  ... Austausch meines I7-920, 12GB, RIIE, HD5870

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## S3l3ct (23. September 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - Airwolf

PC Name: Timezone

CPU: Intel Pentium D Extreme Edition 965 @4.0Ghz
Mainboard: Intel Bad Axe 2 975X
Grafikkarte: ATI 5670
RAM: 4 x 2 GB DDRII 800 Mushkin
Gehäuse: Enermax Big Chakra 
Netzteil: Corsair HX650W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Corsair H50
Sound: Intel Dolby Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Gehäuse, innen sowie außen komplett schwarz lackiert.

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 169686 - Luk3 Fil3walk3r​


----------



## CryptonNite (23. September 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - CryptonNite

PC Name: Buddelkiste

CPU: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 @ 3825 MHz
Mainboard: DFI LANParty UT X48 T2R
Grafikkarte: Zotac GeForce GTX 470 AMP!
RAM: 2x 2 GB Mushkin 996599es @ DDR2-1080, CL5
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: Corsair HX650W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Asetek Waterchill Xtreme mit Alphacool NexXxos XP Rev. 2
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 Platinum

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: WaKü getauscht. Asetek LCLC --> Waterchill Xtreme + NexXxos XP

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:sysProfile: ID: 88768 - CryptonNite


----------



## DreidfxVoodoo (2. November 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - DreidfxVoodoo

PC Name: Gordon Freeman´s PC

CPU: i5 2500K 
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67
Grafikkarte: 2x HD5770 CrossfireX Sapphire
RAM: 8GB DDR3 Corsair Vengence
Gehäuse: Antec Elvenhundret
Netzteil: 700W Bequiet
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Alpenföhn Himalya 1KG! 140mm
Sound: Realtek Soundkontroller..nix besonders 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 2011 kauf von fertig PC -selbst zusammen gestellt..siehe 1.Bild....2012 Totalumbau zum jetzigen Stand

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## FrankSchramm (3. November 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - Fr#nky

PC Name: Thermaltake

CPU: CoreI7 3770K
Mainboard: MSI Z77A GD 65
Grafikkarte:Gainward GTX 670 
RAM:8GB G-Skill Ripjaws
Gehäuse:Thermaltake Chaser MK 1 
Netzteil: Be Quiet 600W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):Thermalright Archon Rev.A 
Sound:Alc 898 True Studio 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## sisslik (3. November 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - DreidfxVoodoo

PC Name: Sisslik´s PC

CPU: Intel C2D 6600 @ 3,3 GHz
Mainboard: Nvidia Referenz Board
Grafikkarte: 8800er
RAM: 4 x 2 GB 800 Corsair
Gehäuse: NoName
Netzteil: Nitrox 1000 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Creative

Zuletzt wesentlich geändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Balthar (3. November 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - Balthar

PC Name: -

CPU: AMD Phenom II 955BE @ 4GHz
Mainboard: ASUS M5A88-M AM3+
Grafikkarte: ASUS Geforce GTX 560ti @ 950 MHz / 2150Mhz
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LP 1600 DDR3 
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power L7 530 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): CPU: Scythe Mine 2 3x120mm Enermax T.B Silence
Sound: Creative XFI Xtreme Audio PCIe

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Oktober 2012 neuer CPU Kühler / + neue Verkabelung

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 167395 - Balthar


----------



## leckerbier (3. November 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - leckerbier

PC Name: Cosmos Black-Red-White-Mod / Stand: 21.12.2013

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K
Mainboard: MSI Z77A-GD65
Grafikkarte: MSI AMD Radeon HD7970 Lightning BoostEdition 3GB
RAM: 2x4 Gibyte Mushkin Ridgback Redline DDR3-2133
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster Cosmos 1000
Netzteil: SuperFlower Golden Green 700W 80+Gold
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Corsair H60 + 2x120mm Enermax
Sound: Realtek Onboard

Letzter Umbau: Verkabelung modifiziert und eine MSI 7970 Lightning verbaut. Das alte HDD Datengrab wurde durch eine Samsung SSD 830 128GB getauscht.
Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## bugy (3. November 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - Bugy

PC Name: I7

CPU:Intel CORE i7-3770K
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-V 
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD 7970 OC
RAM: Sneiper-G.Skill  8GB CL9 @1866MHz 
Gehäuse: Cooler Master HAF
Netzteil: bequiet Pure Power 730w-80+Broze 
Kühlung (Lukü): Thermalright True Spirit 140
Sound: Onboard 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: gehäuse innen matt schwarz lackiert 

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## zettiii (3. November 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - zettiii

PC Name: Contracted

CPU: Core I7 2600K
Mainboard: Asus Maximus Gene IV Z68
Grafikkarte: ATI HD 7970
RAM: Corsair Dominator 8GB 1600
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-6B
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro P8 650W
Kühlung : Wakü ( EK Supreme HF, EK 7970, EK Dominator, Heatkiller Gene-Z, Silentstar Dual)
Sound: Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: neue Grafikkarte, letzte Details geändert.

Link zum Tagebuch: Contraction
Link zu Sysprofile: zettiii


----------



## Erik Cartman (4. November 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - Erik Cartman

PC Name: Fast and Furious

CPU:Intel Core i5 2500k 
Mainboard: Asus P8P67
Grafikkarte: Asus HD 6870
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 2x4 GB DDR 1600
Gehäuse: Silverstone Raven 2 Evolution
Netzteil: XFX Pro 650 W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Corsair H60
Sound: Creative X-Fi Extreme Music

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Netzteilabdeckung  

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/197997-langzeittagebuch-fast-furious-raven-2-evolution-ssd-zieht-um-netzteilabdeckung-zu-95-abgeschlossen.html  
Link zu Sysprofile:sysProfile: ID: 161901 - Erik Cartman


----------



## Anchorage (4. November 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - Anchorage

PC Name: Black Death Haf 932

CPU: AMD Phenom X6 1090 T
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon 7870 DirectCU V2
RAM: OCZ Gold Low Voltage
Gehäuse: Coolermaster Haf 932
Netzteil: Powerflower Golden Green 800 Watt
Kühlung (/Lukü): Prolimatech Megahalems
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Von X4 955 auf X6 1090 T und Grafikkarte GTX 470 gegen AMD Radeon 7870 DirectCu V

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Undtot (5. November 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - Undtot

PC Name: White Prodigy

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WiFi
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 560 OC
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Black 2x 4 GB, 1600 MHz
Gehäuse: BitFenix Prodigy White
Netzteil: OCZ Silencer MKIII 500W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü (AquaComputer Kryos Delrin + Airplex PRO 240 + Magicool Pumpstation 700 + 13/10 Fittings)
Sound: OnBoard


Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: neues Case, Board, Wakü, GTX 560 Lüfter = 30% im Idle 

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 80057 - Knuf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CryptonNite (7. November 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - CryptonNite 2

PC Name: Rentner

CPU: AMD Opteron 165 @ 2700 MHz
Mainboard: DFI LANParty UT nF4 Ultra-D
Grafikkarte: 2x XFX GeForce 8800 Ultra im SLI
RAM: 2x 1 GB OCZ Gold DDR500, CL3
Gehäuse: Wavelight OEM, geschwärzt und kleinere Anpassungen
Netzteil: Corsair CX600, modifiziert für SLI
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Zalman CNPS 7700 Cu
Sound: Creative Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Mod fur SLI-Kompatibilität und Einbau der zweiten GeForce 8800 Ultra, Austausch Wakü --> CNPS 7700

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 160080 - CryptonNite2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aqua0 (12. November 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - Aqua0

PC Name: White and Blue

CPU: Intel i7 2600k @ 3,4 Ghz 
Mainboard:  Asus P8Z86-V Gen3. 
Grafikkarte: Grafik: XFX Hd 6870 1 GB  
RAM: 16 GB Corsair Blue Vengeance.  
Gehäuse: Nzxt H2 Weiß. 
 Netzteil: OCZ PC Power Silencer MK III 600W 
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: -

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## ronnykisser (15. Dezember 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - ronnykisser

PC Name: X1

CPU: Intel® Core™ i5-3570K
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Pro4
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce N560GTX Ti Twin Frozr II/OC
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
Gehäuse: Aerocool Strike-X ONE
Netzteil: Aerocool Strike-X 800W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: THX TrueStudio

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neuaufbau / Aerocool Gatewatch Lüftersteuerung mit "Carbon" foliert / Intel Thermal Solution XTS100H i7-Kühler

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hai0815 (16. Dezember 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - Hai0815

PC Name: Kleiner Schwarzer

CPU: Intel® Core™ i5750
Mainboard: EVGA P55 FTW 200
Grafikkarte: EVGA GeForce GTX 570 SC
RAM: G.E.I.L. 16384 MB DDR3-1333
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC 7B Plus
Netzteil: Be quiet BQT E8-CM-580W Straight Power Kühlung 
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Asus Xonar D2X

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Gehäuse neu aufgebaut - gepulvert, diverse Teile mit Carbonfolie überzogen, LianLi Rollen dran etc.

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: Sysprofile


----------



## shelby1989 (16. Dezember 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - shelby1989

PC Name: -

CPU: Intel® Core™ i3 3220
Mainboard: Asrock B75Pro3-M
Grafikkarte: Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom
RAM:  G.E.I.L. Enhance Corsa 1333 DDR3
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 
Netzteil: be quiet  80+ bronze 530W
Kühlung: Lukü
Sound: -

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: festplattenkäfig entfernt

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Husky90 (21. Dezember 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - Husky90

PC Name: XPredator BlackEdition

CPU: Intel Core i7 - 3820 (LGA2011) 3,60GHz
Mainboard: MSI BigBang XPower II mit Intel X79 Chipset
Grafikkarte: 2x Palit GTX 670 JetStream (SLI)
RAM: 16GB ADATA XMP-Series DDR3-1600 (9-9-9-24; 1,35V)
Gehäuse: AeroCool XPredator BlackEdition
Netzteil: be quiet DarkPowerPro 1000W
Kühlung (WaKü/Lukü): Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BL (blau)
Sound: OnBoard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 2TB Western Digital Caviar Black WD2002FAEX, be quiet Dark Wings DW1 140mm, Windows 7 64-Bit, 1x Xigmatek Adapter intern USB 3.0 zu extern USB 3.0

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Balthar (23. Dezember 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - Balthar

PC Name: Guardian

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3800 MHz
Mainboard: ASUS M5A88-M
Grafikkarte: ASUS GeForce GTX 560 TI DC-II @930 MHz Coretakt / 1900MHz Shadertakt / 1070 MHz Memory Takt
RAM: 8192 MB Corsair Vengeance LP 1600 MHz
Gehäuse: Fractal Design ARC
Netzteil: Corsair TX550M
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Luftkühlung - CPU Scythe Mine 2 @2x 120mm Enermax Cluster | Gehäuse 3x Fractal Design Silent Series R2 140 mm
Sound: Creative X-Fi Extreme Audio (PCIe)

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Dezember 2012 Neues Gehäuse + Netzteil + Neuer CPU Lüfter 

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 167395 - Balthar


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (29. Dezember 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - Bigdaddy203

PC Name: -

CPU: Intel Core I5 2500k@4GHz@Heatkiller LT 3.0
Mainboard: ASRock Extreme 3 Gen 3
Grafikkarte: GTX480@EK Water Blocks
RAM: 2x4 GB Exeleram
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Colossus
Netzteil: Thermaltake Toughpower 750W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: X-Fi Titanium

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Intel SSD 330 mit 240GB verbaut / X-Fi Titanium

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 92497 - Bigdaddy203


----------



## AeroX (30. Dezember 2012)

PC-Steckbrief von - AeroX

PC Name: -

CPU: Intel Core i5 3470  
Mainboard: Asrock B75 Pro3-M
Grafikkarte: Asus HD7870 (bestellt)
RAM: 2x4Gb Corsair Vengance RAM 1600MHZ
Gehäuse: LianLi PC
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Pure Power 430W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü
Sound: Logitech X540

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Komplett neu aufgebaut.

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Jbfem (20. Januar 2013)

PC-Steckbrief von - Jbfem

PC Name:copperHead 

CPU: I7 920@ 4,2GHZ uncore 2000
Mainboard: Evga X58 Classi @ EK Wakü
Grafikkarte: Evga 570 classi@ 900MHz
RAM: 6GB Dominator 2000 cl.9 und 6GB Mushkin copperhead 1600@2000@cl9
Gehäuse: Silverstone + copperMod custom Design 2 Strips
Netzteil:Corsair ax 750 
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):Full custom copperpipe 12/1 Bitspower Fitting Wakü , Aquacomputer cooling Parts and costum GPU/ CPU Holder,Selfmade AGB Halter und Pumpenhalterung aus Kupfer!!! 
Sound: X-FI 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: ambiTray ,SSD MOUNT und s-Tray verbaut auf RGB 

Link zum Tagebuch: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f143/tj07-copperhead-832365.html
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## SpiderX80 (20. Januar 2013)

PC-Steckbrief von - SpiderX80

PC Name: Green Hell

CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K @ 4,3ghz
Mainboard: Asrock Z77 Extreme4
Grafikkarte: nVidia GeForce GTX 680
RAM: 16 Gb Corsair xms3 
Gehäuse: Colermaster Haf X Nvidia Edition
Netzteil:  SilverStone ST75F-P 750 Watt 
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Luftkühlung 
Sound: Speedlink Medusa NX USB 5.1 Gaming Headset

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: neuse Gehäuse / Sleeves verbaut

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 164883 - Spiderx80


----------



## RoterBaron (20. Januar 2013)

PC-Steckbrief von - RoterBaron

PC Name: Black´n´White

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K
Mainboard: AsRock Z77 Extreme 4
Grafikkarte: Asus 7970 DCII
RAM: G.Skill Sniper 2x4GB
Gehäuse: Lancool PC-K62 --> Custom
Netzteil: BeQuiet Streight Power 580W CM
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü --> Prolimatech Armageddon

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: CPU, GPU, Mobo, RAM, PSU

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 172773 - Black´n´White


----------



## Phil84 (7. März 2013)

PC-Steckbrief von Phil84

PC Name: PowerHTPC

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K @ 3,8Ghz
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z68MX-UD2H-B3
Grafikkarte: Point of View GeForce GTX 680 TGT Ultra Charged 4GB mit Arctic Accelero Xtreme III-Kühler. GPU @ 1,13Ghz - VRAM @ 1,715Ghz
RAM: 4x4GB G.Skill RipJaws-X
Gehäuse: Antec Fusion Remote
Netzteil: SeaSonic X-660
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): CPU: Corsair H80i - Rest: LuKü
Speichermedien: Crucial m4 SSD 2.5 256GB (System), 2x HGST Travelstar Z7K500 2x500GB (Raid 0), Western Digital My Passport 2.5 2000GB (Datengrab + BackUp)

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Februar/März 2013: Lüfter nun alle aus der BlackSilentPRO-Reihe, H80i, Xtreme III-Grafikkartenkühler

Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID163770 - PowerHTPC


----------



## DjKaTa (16. März 2013)

PC-Steckbrief von - Dj.KaTa

PC Name: My Beauty

CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4Ghz - Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B + 120mm Enermax Twister Cluster
Mainboard: ASRock P67 Professional Fatal1ty
Grafikkarte: ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5-V2
Monitore: 15" AOC LM520, 23" Dell UltraSharp U2312HM
RAM: 2x 4096 MB G.Skill RipJaws PC3-10667U 1333Mhz
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom Weiß (Seitlich vorm HDD Käfig 2x120mm, hinten 1x120mm, oben 2x200mm)
Netzteil: NZXT Hale Power 90+ (Gold) Modular Netzteil - 650 Watt
Sound: Onboard + Magnat Monitor Supreme 100 (55 / 110 Watt(s)) an Thomson 50watt sinus Subwoofer

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Dell UltraSharp U2312HM (23"), ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5-V2

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 6716 - Dj.KaTa


----------



## KillerWanze (17. März 2013)

PC-Steckbrief von - KillerWanze

PC Name: KillerWanze

CPU: Intel Core I7 3770K @ 4,5 GHz / 1,22 V
Mainboard: ASUS Maximus V Gene
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX680 FTW+ 4 GB / Chip @ 1280 MHz
Ram: 16 GB Corsair Dominator GT 1866 MHz CL9-10-9 27 2T
Gehäuse: LIAN LI PC-7 FNWX
Netzteil: Corsair AX850 Gold/Vollmodular 850 W
Kühlung:  GPU & CPU Wakü
Sound: ASUS Supreme FX X-Fi III

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Wakü GPU, Sleeving

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: ID: 134383 KillerWanze


----------



## toxic27 (17. März 2013)

PC-Steckbrief von - toxic27

PC Name: UNiQUE-PC

CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1230V2 @ 3,7 GHz / 1,0 V
Mainboard: ASrock Z77 Fatal1ty Performance
Grafikkarte: MSI HD7950 3GB Twin FrozR @ 1050/1400
Ram: 8GB  gskill Ripjaws X DDR3-1866 MHz CL9-9-9 24 1T
Gehäuse: Fractal Design ARC
Netzteil: NZXT Hale 90+ Gold 650W
Kühlung: Air by Prolimatech Megahalems Rev. C 
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Sleeving,Lüfter (alle in Rot)

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 151829 - Mike the UNiQUE​


----------



## SpotlightXFX (17. März 2013)

PC-Steckbrief von : SpotlightXFX

PC Name:

CPU: Intel Core i5 3470
Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
Grafikkarte: GIGABYTE HD7870OC
RAM: 2x 8GB Kingston HyperXBlue
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Vaya Value Weiss
Netzteil: Corsair CX 500
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):LuKü 
Sound: Onboard 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile:-


----------



## schneemann (7. April 2013)

PC-Steckbrief von - schneemann

PC Name:                 Streamliner

CPU:                        Intel Core i5 3570K
Mainboard:                Asus MaximusIV Gene-Z/Gen3             
Grafikkarte:               Zodac GeForce GTX480 AMP
RAM:                        8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1600
Gehäuse:                  Samsonite Streamline, Digitainer
Netzteil:                   Silverstone SFX SST-ST45SF 450W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Thermalright TrueSpirit 2x90
Sound:                     Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile:    -


----------



## Farbfieber (9. April 2013)

PC-Steckbrief von - Farbfieber

PC Name: Farbfieber-PC

CPU: Intel i5 2500k @ 4GHz @ Prolimatech Genesis Black Edition + 2x 140mm Enermax T.B. Silence
Mainboard: MSI P67A GD53 (B3) V1.19
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 670 FTW 2GB
RAM: 16GB Mushkin SilverSeries DDR3-1333 CL9
Gehäuse: CM Storm Trooper
Netzteil: BeQuiet StraightPower E9
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Luku: CPU-Kühler : Prolimatech Genesis Black Edition, Gehäuse-Lüfter: 3x 120mm Enermax T.B. Silence ; 3x 140mm Enermax T.B. Silence.
Sound: Asus Xonar DX/XD 7.1 PCIe + Superlux HD681 & Speedlink Gravity 2.1 XXL

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: EVGA GTX 560Ti Superclocked gegen EVGA GTX 670 FTW ausgetauscht.

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Fine Arts (22. April 2013)

PC - Steckbrief von Fine Arts

 PC Name: -

CPU: Intel Core i7 3930K
Mainbord: Asrock X79 Extreme 9 
Grafikkarte: 2* Asus HD7970 DCII 3GB
Ram: 4x 4GB Corsair Dominator DDR3 2133
Gehäuse: Fine Arts Lian Li A75X Wakü
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 10 850 Watt
Kühlung: (Wakü): 420er Radiator intern, Laing D5, XSPC
Sound: Soundblaster Core 3D

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Fine Arts Lian Li mit internem 420er Radiator

Link zum Tagebuch: folgt
Link zu Sysprofile: folgt


----------



## Balthar (5. Mai 2013)

PC-Steckbrief von - Balthar84

PC Name: Guardian

CPU: Intel Core I5 2500k @ 4 Ghz
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 Evo B3
Grafikkarte: Asus GeForce GTX 560 ti @940 /1880/1180
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB 1600 MHz
Gehäuse: Fractal-Design Define R4 Titanium 
Netzteil: Corsair TS550M
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): CPU: Scythe Mine 2 + 3x120mm Enermax Cluster +Arctic 5, Case: 2x140mm Enermax Apollish + 3x140mm Fractal Design Silent 
Sound: Asus Xonar DGX

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Mai 2013 (Intel CPU + Board)

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 167395 - Balthar (Noch nicht 100%tig aktuell)


----------



## d3j@ (5. Mai 2013)

PC-Steckbrief von - d3j@

PC Name: 

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition
RAM: G.Skill Ares 8GB
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-7HX 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W 
Kühlung (Lukü): be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Netzteil gesleevt, Länge angepasst, Seitenwindow und Topwindow hinzugefügt  

Link zum Tagebuch: xxx
Link zu Sysprofile: xxx


----------



## atze (29. Mai 2013)

PC-Steckbrief von - Hilby

PC Name: Blackstar

CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 
Mainboard: Asus Maximus V Formula
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX Titan
RAM: 32GB G-Skill Trident X 2400 MHz
Gehäuse: Silverstone Temjin 07 
Netzteil: Corsair Professional Series Gold AX850 
Kühlung (Wakü): CPU, Board und GPU
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neubau 

Link zum Tagebuch: xxx
Link zu Sysprofile: Hilby


----------



## FraSiWa (16. Juni 2013)

PC-Steckbrief von - FraSiWa

PC Name: FraSiWa-PC

CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K @ 4,4 GHz
Mainboard: MSI Z87-G45 Gaming
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 780
RAM: 4x 2 GiB DDR3 Kingston HyperX 1600MHz
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom schwarz/orange gedämmt
Netzteil: Lepa G650-MAS
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A
Sound: Corsair Vengeance 2000

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: CPU-Tausch: FX-6100 gegen i7 4770K, Mainboard-Tausch: Asrock 970 Extreme3 gegen MSI Z87-G45 Gaming, Netzteil-Tausch: FSP Fortron Hexa 500W gegen Lepa G650-MAS

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 172081 - FraSiWa


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (28. Juli 2013)

PC-Steckbrief von - Bigdaddy203

PC Name: Green-Power 

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4GHz
Mainboard: AsRock Extreme 3 Gen 3
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 480
RAM: 8GB Excelerem DDR3 1600er
Gehäuse: Bitfenix Shinobi
Netzteil: Thermaltake ToughPower 750W
Kühlung (LuKü): CPU - NZXT Havik 140, GPU - Alpenföhn Peter
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Zu ende gesleeved, von WaKü auf LuKü gewechselt, vom Colossus auf Shinobi gewechselt

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:​


----------



## xXGa-FreakXx (16. September 2013)

PC-Steckbrief von - xXGa-FreakXx

PC Name: Adrenalin Pur

CPU: Intel Core i7 980X (6-Core) 3,2 GHz
Mainboard: ASRock X58 Extreme 6 Edition
Grafikkarte/n: 2x Gainward Nv. Geforce GTX 680 (2x 4096 MB) b. übertaktet
Arbeitsspeicher: 3x Mushkin Frostbyte Blackline DDR3 (2000 MHz) 12 GB
Gehäuse: Xilence Interceptor Pro (Umgebaut)
Netzteil: Thortech Thunderbolt 1200W 80+ Gold
Kühlung (Wakü) extrem: CPU, 3x Ram, 2x Pumpe, 2x GPU, Nord-Bridge (Board), South-Bridge (Board), Spannungswandler (Board) und Aquacomputer Aquero 5 Pro
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Luftklappen entnommen und ersetzt, Seitenfenster B x L ausgeschnitten (XXL Fenster ersetzt), Mofikationen durchgeführt (Leds), Kabeln gesleevt und vieles, vieles mehr...

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu SysProfile: -


----------



## Ion (3. Oktober 2013)

PC-Steckbrief von - Ion

PC Name: My Saviour

CPU: Intel i7 3770K
Mainboard: AsRock Z77 Formula OC
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 770 Gaming OC
RAM: 16GB DDR3 Samsung 1600MHz CL7
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Air 540
Netzteil: Cougar S700
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme 
Sound: Onkyo TX-SR 608@KEF Q300 @ Onboard Digital

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neues Mainboard, Gehäuse und Kühler

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Smil0r (3. Oktober 2013)

Steckbrief von - Smil0r

PC Name: -

CPU: AMD FX 8350 BE 4,8 ghz o.c.
Mainboard: ASUS M5A99x Evo 
Grafikkarte: EVGA Nvidia Geforce 670 GTX 
RAM: Walton Chaintech 2x4 GB 1333mhz 
Gehäuse: Cougar Evolution
Netzteil: Xilence 800W 80Plus  Silent
CPU Kühler: Noctua NH-D14 
Sound: Creative SB X-FI Titanium F4tality Professional, Sennheiser PC360
Boxen Philips 2.1
Monitor/TV: Philips PFL6007 37" 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Standort (Umzug)

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Trackball (16. Oktober 2013)

PC-Steckbrief von - Trackball

PC Name: Keg21

CPU: Intel Core I5-3570K
Mainboard: ASUS P8Z77-I Deluxe
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970  Ghz-Edition & Liquid Extasy 7970 Ghz edition Kühler
RAM: 2 x 4 GB DDR3-1600 Samsung low profile
Gehäuse: BitFenix Prodigy white
Netzteil: Coba Nitrox 750W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): 2-Wege Wasserkühlung; CPU: Antec H2O Kühler 620 Graka: EK Water Blocks EK-DCP 2.2 
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neuaufbau

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: Trackball - ID:179259


----------



## vinu.snake (18. Oktober 2013)

PC-Steckbrief von - vinu.snake

PC Name: -

CPU: AMD FX-8350 (Vishera 8-Kern) + Corsair Hydro Series H110 Wakü
Mainboard: Asus Crosshair V Formula (AM3+)
Grafikkarte: 2x @ SLI - MSI N760 Hawk PCGH-Edition, GeForce GTX 760
Ram: 16GB Corsair Dominator GT DDR3-RAM @ dualchannel
Gehäuse: Lian Li ARMORSUIT PC-P50R  (AMD limited Edition)
Netzteil: 720W Enermax Infiniti
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):
Sound: Onboard (Supreme FX2) / Logitech G930 7.1 Wireless USB Headset

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile vinu.snake - ID182583j


----------



## ujmoskito (19. Oktober 2013)

PC-Steckbrief von - ujmoskito

PC Name: The Beast

CPU: Intel Core i7 3960X
Mainboard: MSI Big Bang-XPower II
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX780 SC ACX
RAM: 16GB G.Skill RipJaws Z DDR3-2400 CL11 
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-V2120X
Netzteil: Silverstone Strider 1500W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):Corsair H-100
Sound: Soundblaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: EVGA Pro 3-Way SLI Bridge verbaut (14.10.2013)

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 92855 - ujmoskito


----------



## Balthar (21. Oktober 2013)

PC-Steckbrief von - Balthar

PC Name: Guardian

CPU: Intel Core I5 2500K @ 4,5 Ghz
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67 Evo Rev B3
Grafikkarte: EVGA geForce GTX 760 SC ACX
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LP 12800U 2x4GB
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Titanium
Netzteil: Corsair TX550M
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):  Corsair H60I
Sound: ASUS Xonar DGX

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Corsair H60I , Lüfter getauscht gegen Enermax Cluster

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 167395 - Balthar


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Oktober 2013)

PC-Steckbrief von - FeuerToifel

PC Name: n/a

CPU: AMD FX-8320
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3
Grafikkarte: XFX HD 7850 Double Dissipation 2GB
RAM: Patriot Viper3 Venom Red 1866MHz, 10-11-10-30, 1,5V
Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi XL
Netzteil: Xilence XQ-Series 750W /custom sleeved Cables
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü (2*Aplhacool NexXxos 360 XT45 p/p, Laing DDC 1-T mit Alphacool-Deckel, Phobya Balancer 250, Alphacool NexXos XP³ light, Alphacool Fittings, Mastekleer UV-Red)
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: anfang Oktober '13

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...xl-optimiert-oder-bitfenix-vergessen-hat.html
Link zu Sysprofile: n/a


----------



## R4zerSixFour (8. Dezember 2013)

PC-Steckbrief von - R4zerSixFour

PC Name: R4zersPredator

CPU: AMD FX8350 8 Kern-CPU 
Mainboard: Asus M5A97 Evo r2.0
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon HD 7950 DD-Edtion
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengaence
Gehäuse: Zalman Z11 Plus
Netzteil: OCZ ZS-Series 650 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü - Corsair H80i
Sound: TerraTec Aureon 5.1 PCI Soundkarte

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -H80i Lüfter gegen Noctua NF-F12 Lüfter getauscht, Grünen LED streifen eingezogen, Kabel Management 

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## LaTillinator (1. Januar 2014)

PC-Steckbrief von - LaTillinator

PC Name: Mein Baby <3

CPU: AMD FX-8350
Mainboard: M5A97 2.0
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 660 
RAM: GEIL Enhanced Corsa 8gb 
Gehäuse: Vengeance C70
Netzteil: Aerocool GT-700S
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü 5x120mm Bequient Silent wings 2 Be quiet Shadow Rock TopFlow
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 27.12.13  (Led etc).

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Drizztly (3. Januar 2014)

PC-Steckbrief von - Drizztly

PC Name: Royal Red

CPU: i5-3570K
Mainboard: Asus Maximus V Gene
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX770 DCII OC
RAM: G.Skill RipJawsX 2133 8GB
Gehäuse: Silverstone Fortress FT03b
Netzteil: be quiet Straight Power E9 480W CM
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Prolimatech Black Megahalems + Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS
Sound: onboard
 Speicher: Crucial m4 256GB
Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: April 2014: Window in Seitenteil

Link zum Tagebuch: Royal Red
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 180359 - Drizztly


----------



## Stoffel01 (3. Januar 2014)

PC-Steckbrief von - Stoffel01

PC Name: kleiner Stinker

CPU: Intel Core i7 3930k@4,9Ghz
Mainboard: Asus P9X79WS
Grafikkarte: XFX7990+VTX3D7970->Trifire
RAM: GEIL Evo Leggera 32GB
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster HAF932
Netzteil: Corsair HX1050
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): 7990 Lukü, CPU+7970 Wakü
Sound: onboard/Xonar D1(brauch noch n Raiserkabel)

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: irgendwann im November->7990+HX1050 / Der Kabelsalat muss noch beseitigt werden.

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Sumpfig (24. Januar 2014)

PC-Steckbrief von - Sumpfig

PC Name: Dickes Ding

CPU: Core I7-3820
Mainboard: Asus P9X79 Pro
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 680 Hydrocopper Classified
RAM: 4 x 4GB Corsair Dominator
Gehäuse: 2 x Lian Li PC-V1020B
Netzteil: Corsair AX1200i
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Asus Xonar D2X

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Paulschen97 (24. Januar 2014)

PC-Steckbrief von - Paulschen97

PC Name: "BlueMachine"

CPU: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T @4,1GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA990XA-UD3 (Rev. 1.1)
Grafikkarte: ASUS GeForce ENGTX 560 Ti
RAM: 2x 4GB DDR3-1866 G.Skill Ares CL9-10-9-28
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 Blue Edition (+2x 30cm CCFL's)
Netzteil: Lepatek B700-MAS 700W, Modular
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LuKü - EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Rev. B
Sound: Realtek HDA OnBoard 7.1

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 178981 - Paulschen1997


----------



## EL Ultra (26. Januar 2014)

PC-Steckbrief von - EL 

PC Name: Black Key

CPU: Intel Core i7 3770k@4,6Ghz
Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth Z77
Grafikkarte: Evga Geforce GTX 770 Superclocked
RAM: Corsair DDR3 2000Mhz 1.65V
Gehäuse: Silverstone Raven Black
Netzteil: bequiet! 580W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): GTX 770 Lukü, CPU Wakü
Sound: Asus Xonar Essence STX + Beyerdynamic MMX300

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Dezember Pumpe ausgetauscht sowie neuen AGB + LEDs, November Lüfter für den externen Radi

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## grenn-CB (1. März 2014)

PC-Steckbrief von - grenn-CB

PC Name: -

CPU: Intel Core i5 2500 3,3GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H (Rev. 1.0) 
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 660 OC
RAM: Transcend JetRAM 2x4GB DDR3-1333 CL9
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value Green Edition 
Netzteil: OCZ ZS Series 550W 
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Intel Boxed KühlerSockel 1155
Sound: VIA VT2021 (OnBoard)

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 174844 - InNv


----------



## Anticrist (9. März 2014)

PC-Steckbrief von - AnTiCrIsT

PC Name: -

CPU: Intel Core i7 4930K 4,6GHz
Mainboard: Asus Rampage 4 Extreme Black Edt.
Grafikkarte: 2x EVGA GTX Titan Black 
RAM: 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133MHz CL9 1T
Gehäuse: Corsair 900D
Netzteil: Corsair AX1200i
Kühlung (Wakü): Custom
Sound: Asus Xonar Phoebus

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Rampage 4 auf Black Edi und 3930k auf 4930k, Wakü

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 137477 - anticrist


----------



## Tra6zon (21. Juni 2014)

PC-Steckbrief von - Tra6zon

PC Name: -

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE
Mainboard: ASRock 960GM GS3 FX
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Geforce GTX 660 Windforce 2x
RAM: 8GB G-Skill 1333 Mhz
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 350D
Netzteil: BeQuiet! PurePower 630W
Kühlung (Lukü): Noctua NH U9B SE2
Sound: -

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Gehäuse, CPU-Kühler

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## morbidmorgis (24. August 2014)

PC-Steckbrief von - morbidmorgis

PC Name: Hirnlego

CPU: AMD Athlon 5350
Mainboard: ASROCK AM1H-ITX
Grafikkarte: -
RAM: 2x8GB Kingston HyperX LoVo DDR3-1600
Gehäuse: Siehe Bilder 
Netzteil: LiteOn PA-1650-02 19V
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): -
Sound: -

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: http://www.sysprofile.de/id185091


----------



## mics99 (24. August 2014)

PC-Steckbrief von - mics99

PC Name: Project Obsidian 650d

CPU: Core I7 3770K
Mainboard: Asus Maximus V Formula Z77
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX 670 SLI
RAM: 2x 4GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 650d
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straigth Power E9 580W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Corsair H100i
Sound: on Board

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Gehäusekühlung verbessert und zweite Grafikkarte eingebaut

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: http://www.sysprofile.de/id92965


----------



## derbananenjoe (8. Oktober 2014)

PC-Steckbrief von - derbananenjoe

PC Name: The Beast

CPU: AMD Phenom 9590 Octacore 8*4.7 Ghz
Mainboard: Asus Sabertooth 990FX rev 2.0
Grafikkarte: Asus GeForce GTX 780 Titan
RAM: 8GB Corsair 1600  DDR3 
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster HAF X Window Big Tower
Netzteil:  1000W Be Quiet
Kühlung Cooler Master Seidon 240M
Sound: Onboard /Corsair Vengeance 2100 Dolby 7.1 Wireless Gaming Headset

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Gehäuse

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## lechium (28. Oktober 2014)

PC-Steckbrief von - lechium

PC Name: Rechner

CPU: Intel Xeon Processor E3-1280 v2 (8M Cache, 3.60 GHz)
Mainboard: ASRock Z77E-ITX
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 750 Ti Windforce 2X OC
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport VLP DIMM Kit  16GB, DDR3L-1600, CL9-9-9-24 
Gehäuse: Kolink Satellite Mini-ITX
Netzteil: FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold  400W ATX 2.3 (AU-400)
Kühlung: Alpenföhn ATLAS


----------



## hodenbussard (27. Februar 2015)

PC-Steckbrief von - Ole

PC Name: 

CPU: Intel Pentium G3220 + Corsair H60
Mainboard: ASRock B85 Pro
Grafikkarte: NVidia GTX 750 Ti + Accelero Twin Turbo II + Enermax Lüftern
RAM: 16 GB G-Skill 1330 MHz
Gehäuse: Zalman Z11 Plus
Netzteil: Sharkoon WPM 500
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Beides
Sound: Asus Xonar DG

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Umbau der Grafikkarte

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Jbfem (31. Mai 2015)

PC-Steckbrief von -Jbfem

PC Name: copperHead 2.0

CPU: 2* Intel x5570@4Ghz
Mainboard: Evga SR-2
Grafikkarte: Evga gtx 970 SC (short), Evga gtx 660TI SC
RAM: 12GB mushkin copperHead @OCZ Reaper Mod
Gehäuse: Silverstone TJ 11@copperMod Iatx Full Mod
Netzteil: Seasonic x1250@ copper Wire
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Full Wasserkühlung von aquacomputer und Liquid Extasy Einzelstücke (cpu) only für copperHead 2.0!!!
Sound: Soundblaster SB 1140

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Alles  Case kompl.Mod auf iatx, SSD Mount, Top Slight, S-Tray by martmamod/copperMod Weltweit erstes für copperHead 2.0!!!!

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/294072-copperhead-2-0-finish-thx-all.html
Link zu Sysprofile:http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/0nk335-4.png


----------



## Unbekannter_User (24. August 2015)

PC-Steckbrief von - Unbekannter_User

 PC Name: - Die Schrottkiste

 CPU:  AMD Athlon x2   2x 2,4GHz
 Mainboard:  MSi 
 Grafikkarte: Zotac Geforce 9800GT 512MB
 RAM:  4GB DDR 2 - 667MHz
 Gehäuse: kA
 Netzteil: Delta OEM 400 Watt
 Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): kA Billig Luftkühler
 Sound: Onboard Realtek HD Soundchip

 Zuletzt wesentlich verändert:  Geforce 9800GT, Delta OEM Netzteil

 Link zum Tagebuch: -
 Link zu Sysprofile:-


----------



## zettiii (8. September 2015)

PC-Steckbrief von - zettiii

PC Name: Contracted

CPU: Core I7 4770K
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VI Hero Z87
Grafikkarte: ATI AMD R9 290X
RAM: Corsair Dominator 8GB 1600
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-6B
Netzteil: BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro P8 650W
Kühlung : Wakü ( EK Supreme HF, EK-FC R9-290X , EK Dominator, EK VI Hero Waterblocks, Silentstar Dual, Mora2-Pro, Aquastream XT, Aquaero 5lt)
Sound: Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Pro 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: neue Grafikkarte/ CPU, neues Board, letzte Details geändert.

Link zum Tagebuch: Contraction
Link zu Sysprofile: zettiii


----------



## HK-51 (10. Oktober 2015)

PC-Steckbrief von - HK-51

PC Name: Aliens

CPU: AMD FX-9590, 8x 4.70GHz
Mainboard: ASUS M5A97 EVO - 2.0 - Motherboard - ATX - Socket AM3+ - AMD 970 - Socket AM3+
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX970 Strix
RAM: DDR3 16GB PC 1600 CL9 CORSAIR KIT (2x8GB) Vengeance Pro (R) retail
Gehäuse: Corsair 750D
Netzteil: Thermaltake Berlin 630W 80 Plus
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Corsair Air Series AF120 LED Blue Quiet Edition
Sound: Externen Harman/Kardon 7.1 Verstärker

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert:-

Link zum Tagebuch:-
Link zu Sysprofile:-


----------



## FaySmash (10. Oktober 2015)

PC-Steckbrief von - FaySmash

PC Name: -

CPU: intel i7-6700K
Mainboard: ASRock Z170 Extreme 4
Grafikkarte: ZOTAC GTX970
RAM: 4x 4GB Kingston HyperX 3000 DDR4
Gehäuse: BitFenix Neo Black
Netzteil: CoolerMaster G750M
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): CPU Kompakt-WaKü CoolerMaster SEIDON 120V Ver2
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neues Mainboard/CPU/RAM

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 190464 - FaySmash


----------



## Nachtflieger (10. Oktober 2015)

PC-Steckbrief von - Nachtflieger

PC Name: -

CPU: intel i7-4790K
Mainboard: ASRock Z97 Extreme 4/3.1
 Grafikkarte: Gigabyte  GTX 980 Ti
 RAM: 16GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1600
 Gehäuse: Cooltek G3 (JB G3 S) Modifiziert )
 Netzteil: Super Flower Leadex Gold schwarz 1300W ATX 2.3 
 Kühlung (Wakü): CPU -WaKü, GPU,  Radiatoren EK Water Blocks, Pumpe Innovatek Eheim PCPS 
 Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## WhiteFalcon84 (11. Oktober 2015)

PC-Steckbrief von - WhiteFalcon84

PC Name: WFRetro 

 CPU: AMD Opteron 165 1.800 MHz (Sockel 939) @ 3.000 MHz (333MHz x 9)
 Mainboard: DFI Lanparty UT CFX3200-DR/G - 2 vollwertige PCIe x16-Slots
 Grafikkarte: 1 x ATI Radeon X1900XTX (512MB RAM), 1 x ATI Radeon X1900 Crossfire MasterCard (512 MB RAM)
 RAM: ADATA Vitesta DIMM Kit 2GB, DDR-500, CL3, 2 x 1.024 MB @ 500 MHz (CL 3|4|4|10|1T|DualChannel)
 Gehäuse: Chieftec CS-601
 Netzteil: Seasonic S12Energy+ 550 W
 Kühlung: (Wakü/Lukü): Wasserkühlung: 1 x CPU, 1 x Northbridge, 2 x GFX mit 1 x 240er und 1 x 160er Radiator sowie optionale Zuschaltung einer "Fußbodenheizung"
 Sound: Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS

 Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: - / 2007 zu 95% fertig gestellt

 Link zum Tagebuch: -
 Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## SpLiNtEx (11. Oktober 2015)

PC-Steckbrief von - SpLiNtEx

PC Name: Toaster

CPU: AMD FX 8120
Mainboard: MSI GD65-990FXA
Grafikkarte: 2x Sapphire R9 280
RAM: 4x4GB Geil DDR3-1600
Gehäuse: Aerocool XPredator Blue Edition
Netzteil: Corsair GS800
Kühlung: LuKü
 Sound: onBord

 Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neue GPUs und neue Lüfter sowie eine HDD

 Link zum Tagebuch: -
 Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## ErzLeo (11. Oktober 2015)

PC-Steckbrief von - ErzLeo

PC Name: Mini-GT

CPU: Intel Core I7-4790K
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z97-D3H
Grafikkarte: Windforce GTX 970 Super Overclocking
RAM: 32 GB 4x8 GB Kingston 1600 mhz
Gehäuse:  Raidmax Vampire
Netzteil: Super Flower 750W 80+ Gold
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): H80i GT
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Von Luft auf Wasserkühlung

Link zum Tagebuch: -
 Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Sysnet (13. Oktober 2015)

PC-Steckbrief von - Sysnet

PC Name: Sewer Rat

CPU: Intel i5-3570K
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H WB 
 Grafikkarte: Powercolor R9 290 OC
 RAM: 8GB Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3-2400
 Gehäuse: derzeit immer noch ein Phobya Benchtable (Corsair 800D)
 Netzteil: Cougar S700 80+ Silber 700W ATX 
 Kühlung (Wakü): CPU: derzeit AlphaCool Yellowstone (WaterCool HK 3.0 Black Plexi), GPU: AlphaCool NexXos GPA-X M01,  Radiator: AlphaCool UT60, Pumpe: Laing DDC 
 Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: GPU Upgrade von 570GTX SLI auf AMD R9 290

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/137331-langzeittagebuch-sewer-rat-umzug-ins-800d.html
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 143475 - Sysnet


----------



## Luigi92 (13. Oktober 2015)

PC-Steckbrief von - Luigi92

PC Name: Luigi92 Gamer

CPU: Intel i7 4820K@ 4,8GHz
Mainboard:  ASUS P9X79-E WS
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX TITAN X SC (2-Way SLI)
RAM: G.Skill F3-1866C10Q2-64GZM 64GB
Gehäuse: CoolerMaster HAF X
Netzteil: Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 850W
Kühlung: -
 Sound: - 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch:
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Nightwish2k1 (4. Dezember 2015)

PC-Steckbrief von - Nightwish2k1

PC Name: Nightwish2k1

CPU: Intel i7 5930K@ 3,5 GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-X99-SLI-CF
Grafikkarte: 2x ASUS GTX TITAN X (2-Way SLI)
RAM: GeIL Super Luce 2x GLR416GB2400C15DC & 2x GLB432GB2400C14DC ->  48GB DDR4-2400
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Air 540
Netzteil: EVGA Supernova 1300
Kühlung: Wasser - Custom 
Sound: onBoard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -Neuaufbau-

Link zum Tagebuch:
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 191131 - Nightwish2k1


----------



## benji871 (14. Dezember 2015)

PC-Steckbrief von - benji871

PC Name: Hellmachine

CPU: Core i7 6700k @ 5Ghz
Mainboard: MSI Z170A XPOWER Gaming Titanium Edition
Grafikkarte: 2x Gainward Geforce 780TI Phantom 
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR 4 PC 2400 16GB
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Level 10 GT 
Netzteil: beQuiet Powerzone 850W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): XSPC Pumpe & Ausgleichsbehälter / 240mm Radiator
Sound: Onboard Lösung

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Mainboard / CPU / RAM 

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## loewe0887 (21. Dezember 2015)

PC-Steckbrief von loewe0887

PC Name: SnowWhite

CPU: Intel Core i7 4790K @4,4 Ghz
Mainboard: MSI Z97m Gaming mATX
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Nvidia Geforce GTX 970 WindForce White Edition
RAM: 4x 4 GB G.Skill Snipper DDR3 1600 Mhz (16 GB)
Gehäuse: Phanteks Evolv mATX
Netzteil: Superflower SF-650F14MG
Kühlung (Lukü): EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn White Edition, 1x EKL Silentboost 2 120mm White Edition, 2x EKL Silentboost 2 140mm Black/White, 1x 140mm Phanteks Lüfter, 1x 200mm Phanteks Lüfter
Sound: Realtek ALC1150 @ Intel Wildcat Point PCH 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 20.12.2015 - Neubau 

Link zum Tagebuch:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/419539-projekt-snowwhite-phanteks-enthoo-evolv.html
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Januar 2016)

PC-Steckbrief von - euMelBeumel

PC Name: 2C-C2

CPU: Intel Pentium G3258 @ 4GHz
Mainboard: ASRock H97M Pro4
Grafikkarte: Club 3D Radeon HD7850 Royal Queen @ 1,1GHz
RAM: Kingston KVR16N11S8K2/8 (2x 4GB)
Gehäuse: Cooltek Jonsbo C2
Netzteil: be quiet Pure Power L8 300W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): be quiet Shadow Rock LP, Arctic Accelero Mono Plus, be quiet Shadow Wings
Sound: ALC892

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neubau inkl. Modifikationen am Gehäuse, Mainboard und Grafikkarte

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...ein-kleiner-spieleknecht-fuer-den-alltag.html
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Slam-It (21. Januar 2016)

PC-Steckbrief von - Slam-It

PC Name: -

CPU: Intel i7 4790k
Mainboard: MSI Z97 MPOWER
Grafikkarte: MSI R9 290X Lightning
RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury Black Series 16GB
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 450D
Netzteil: Corsair RM750
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Corsair H100i
Sound: -

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 07.11.2015 - Wechsel von MSI HD7870 auf MSI R9 290X Lightning

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Foxm83 (14. Februar 2016)

PC-Steckbrief von - Foxm83

PC Name: Gamecube

CPU: i7 2600K @ 4GHz
Mainboard: ASRock Z77e ITX
Grafikkarte: Sapphire R9 Nano
RAM: 16 GB (2x 8GB) Kingston Value 1600MHz
Gehäuse: Cooltek Coolcube
Netzteil: be quiet Pure Power L8 530W CM
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Thermalright AXP-200
Sound: ALC898 @ Soundblaster X-Fi MB 2

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 15mm gummierte Alu-Füße montiert, Graka-Wechsel von GTX970 auf R9 Nano

Link zum Tagebuch:
Link zu Sysprofile: id66035




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (14. Februar 2016)

PC-Steckbrief von - Buffalo-Phil

PC Name: 1080ti-7820x

CPU: i7 7820x
Mainboard: Asus X299E Gaming
Grafikkarte: Asus GTX1080Ti ROG Poseidon
RAM: 32gb 3600mhz GSkill Trident Z RGB 
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Core X71 TG
Netzteil: Corsair HX750i Modular 80+ Platinum
Kühlung: Custom WaKü, 2x360mm(30,60mm dick)  
Sound: Onboard
Speicherplatz: Samsung 960 EVO 500GB PCIe SSD mit EK Kühlkörper, 2TB WD Blue M2 SSD

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: SDD Kühler, Wassertemperatursensor

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## xxBL4CK83xx (20. Februar 2016)

PC-Steckbrief von - xxBL4CK83xx

PC Name: i7-Monster

CPU: Intel i7 6700k @ 4,0 GHz 
Mainboard: ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Professional Gaming i7
Grafikkarte: Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! EXTREME Core Edition
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 2400MHz
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series® Air 540 in weiß
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8 730W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Corsair H100i GTX
Sound: onboard mit Teufel Concept C 200 USB als System

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Mainboard, CPU und Ram wurden vor 14 Tagen neu gekauft.

Link zum Tagebuch:
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Revoller (4. März 2016)

PC-Steckbrief von - Revoller

PC Name: Beast V2.8

CPU: Intel Core I7 4930K @4,2GHz 
Mainboard: MSI X79A-GD65 [8D]
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX980Ti
RAM: 32GB DDR3-1600 CL9 Kingston HyperX Genesis
Gehäuse: BeQuiet Silent Base 800
Netzteil: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P11
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Noctua NH-D14
Sound: Creative X-Fi Titanium PCIe

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Umzug ins neue Gehäuse & neues Netzteil

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## HisN (27. März 2016)

PC-Steckbrief von - HisN

PC Name: Jim-Bob

CPU: AMD 3960X Threadripper 24 Cores 48 Threads
Mainboard: Asus Zenith II Extreme
Grafikkarte: Palit 3090 GamerproOC
RAM: 128GB DDR4 3200 (8x16GB Ripjaws)
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-O8
Netzteil: Corsair AX 1200i
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü Customloop mit Aquacomputer Gigant 3360 Extern
Sound: Fiio 2K

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Von 5960X auf 3960X, von 64GB auf 128GB, mehr SSDs in ein Asus Hyper M.2, von einer Titan RTX auf eine 3090.

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 186115 - HisN




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helljumper94 (4. April 2016)

PC-Steckbrief von - Helljumper94

PC Name:

CPU: Intel Core i7 4790k @ 4,4 GHz
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VII Formula
Grafikkarte: 2x Asus GeForce GTX 980 Poseidon 4GB
RAM: 16GB DDR3 G.Skill Trident X 2400MHz
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom
Netzteil: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10 750 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü Customloop mit MoRa 360
Sound: Creative Soundblaster Zx

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Vor einer Woche Kabel gesleevt

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## shazalakazoo (15. August 2016)

PC-Steckbrief von - Shazalakazoo

PC Name: White-Bones

CPU: Intel Core i7 5820k @ 4,3 GHz
Mainboard: Asus X99 AII
Grafikkarte: Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme
RAM: 64 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200
Gehäuse: Corsair Graphite 780T white
Netzteil: Corsair HX 850i 80+ Platinum
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Lukü - Noctua NH-D15 + 2x Phan[FONT=&quot]teks PH F-140 all white + 5x [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Corsair AF140 Quiet Edition Blue LED[/FONT]
Sound: NVIDIA High Definition Audion / Realtek High Definition Audio

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Vor 4 Wochen Lightbox, MoBo Tray, 5,25 Cover & SSD Tray Cover eingebaut

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vinu.snake (28. August 2016)

PC-Steckbrief von - vinu.snake

PC Name: -

CPU: Intel i7 4790K (Haswell) + intel BXTS13X Liquid Heat Sink
Mainboard: Asus Maximus VII Hero (Sockel 1150)
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G
RAM: 16GB @ 4x Corsair Dominator GT DDR3-RAM
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide SPEC-ALPHA
Netzteil: 720W Enermax Infiniti
Kühlung (Lukü): -
Sound: onboard / Logitech G930 7.1 Wireless USB Headset

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Gehäuse, CPU-Kühler

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Anchorage (29. August 2016)

PC-Steckbrief von - Anchorage

PC Name: 

CPU: Intel Xeon E3 1231
Mainboard: MSI Z97 PC Mate
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G Golden Edition
RAM: 16GB G.Skill SNIPER DDR3-2133 DIMM CL9 Quad Kit
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Spec 2
Netzteil: Be Quiet! E10 600 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Corsair H60 2nd Gen.
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## 2fast4uall (29. August 2016)

PC-Steckbrief von - 2fast4uall      

PC Name: 

CPU: Intel Core i7 5820K @ 4,2 GHz 
Mainboard: MSI x99S SLI Plus Krait Edition 
Grafikkarte: ZOTAC GeForce GTX 1080 AMP! Extreme @ 2139MHz
RAM: 32GB GSkill Ripjaws V DDR4-3000MHz
Gehäuse: Eigenbau - siehe Bilder
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight 550W Gold 
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Phanteks Luftkühlung / Noctua NH-D15 CPU
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Gehäuse, Grafikkarte

Link zum Tagebuch: PC-Tischgehäuse "The fast Fury" - Umbautagebuch


----------



## Mischk@ (29. August 2016)

PC-Steckbrief von - Mischk@

PC Name: MIP

CPU: Intel Core i7 - 6700K @ 4,5Ghz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA- Z170X - Gaming 7
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GTX 1070 FE
RAM: 16 GIB G.SKILL TridentZ @ 3200Mhz
Gehäuse: Torture Rack 2
Netzteil: Corsair AX 850 Gold 80+
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Corrsaiir H100i GT
Sound: Sound Blaster Omni Surrround USB + BD DT990 PRRO

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neuaufbau als Testsystem

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Mars_Ucardo (29. August 2016)

PC-Steckbrief von - Mars_Ucardo

PC Name: - 

CPU: Intel Core i7 2600K @ 4,5GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z68X-UD5-B3
Grafikkarte:  2 x EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ Backplate @ 1300MHz
RAM: 32GB Patriot Intel Extreme Masters PC3-12800 CL9 @ 1600MHz
Gehäuse: Cooler Master 690 II Advanced Midi-Tower - Window Edition
Netzteil: Super Flower Leadex 80 Plus Platinum - 1200 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Prolimatech Blue Vortex (Gehäuse - Lukü) / Corsair Hydro Series H90 (CPU - Wakü)
Sound: Realtek ALC889 (Onboard)

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: seit einem Jahr nichts. 

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 150454 - Mars Ucardo


----------



## anutec89 (29. August 2016)

PC-Steckbrief von - anutec89

PC Name: 

CPU:  Intel Core I7 4770K @ 3.9Ghz
Mainboard:  Asus Z97 Pro Gamer
Grafikkarte:  Gigabyte GTX 980 ti Gaming G1
RAM:  16GB G.Skill Ares 1866Mhz
Gehäuse:  Corsair 300R Window Edition
Netzteil:  BeQuiet ! Straight Power E10 600w
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):  Corsair H100i GTX
Sound:  Creative Soundblaster XFI Titanium Fatality Champion

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 

Link zum Tagebuch: - 
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Doggycat (7. September 2016)

PC-Steckbrief von - Doggycat

PC Name: GRone

CPU: I5 4690
Mainboard: ASrock Z97 anniversary
Grafikkarte: Inno3D IChill GTX 1060 X3
RAM: 2x8GB Corsair Veangence
Gehäuse: INwin GRone
Netzteil: Be Quiet E10 400Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):Wakü
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neue GPU, neu verschlaucht, neue flüssigkeit, midplate selber gebaut, Kabelmanagment verbessert

Link zum Tagebuch: Mein Projekt
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## MD61 (8. September 2016)

PC-Steckbrief von - MD61

PC Name: -

CPU: Intel Core I7-4790K OC@4.8 GHz
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 9 ACK (Sockel 1150)
Grafikkarte: 2x MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G 6144 MB GDDR5 SLI (OC@1.481 MHz GPU Clock & 4.000 MHz Memory)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Pro Rot 32GB (4x8GB) DDR3 1.866 MHz
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series™ Air 540
Netzteil: Corsair RM1000
Kühlung: Full Custom Wasserkühlung by EKWB (CPU, GPU1, GPU2)
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Full Custom Wasserkühlung

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## D4rkResistance (8. September 2016)

PC-Steckbrief von - D4rkResistance

PC Name: D4rkResistance-PC

CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K
Mainboard: MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 780 SC 3072MB
RAM: 16GB Corsair LPX DDR4-3000
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Pro M
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): be quiet! Dark Rock 3 / 5x Corsair AF140 LED Blue
Sound: Asus Xonar DGX

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -
 
Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 192364 - D4rkResistance


----------



## Jbfem (15. September 2016)

PC-Steckbrief von - Jbfem

PC Name: copperHead m3

CPU: Intel 5830K 
Mainboard: Asrock Itx x99
Grafikkarte: Evga 980SC @Aquacomputer copperMod
RAM: Gskill 3200 Trident
Gehäuse: InWin 901@copperMod
Netzteil: Seasonic 760@ copper wire 
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Aquacomputer AMS CU : 240/240(Mora), Aquacomputer AGB CU LTD, Aquacomputer Graka Plexi, Watercool HK4 Plexi, CU Rohr 12/10er Poliert.
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Case, KupferMod

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/430578-worklog-copperhead-m3-finish.html
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## chiem (22. September 2016)

PC-Steckbrief von - chiem

PC Name: n/a

CPU: Intel Core i5-4670k OC@4,5GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87-D3HP
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GEFORCE GTX 1070 G1 Gaming
RAM: 16 GB Corsair XMS 3 DDR3 1600 (4x4) 
Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Pro M Acrylic 
Netzteil: bequiet! SP 10 CM
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Custom CPU Loop
Sound: OnBoard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: --- Gehäuse und Innenteile weiß lackiert ---Custom CPU Loop DDC310

Link zum Tagebuch:
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Garoth (23. Oktober 2016)

PC-Steckbrief von - Garoth

PC Name: n/a

CPU:                                       Intel Core i5 3570K @ 4,2GHz
Mainboard:                         ASRock Z77 Extreme 4-M
Grafikkarte:                       MSI Radeon R9 390
RAM:                                     Corsair XMS3 4x4 GB
Gehäuse:                             Thermaltake Core P3
Netzteil:                               beQuiet! PowerZone 650W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):  Enermax Liqmax II 240 AiO WaKü
Sound:                                   Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 176688 - Galendron


----------



## Bariphone (24. Oktober 2016)

PC Steckbrief von - Bariphone

PC Name: Schneehase

CPU: AMD FX 8320E @ 4,4GHZ
Mainboard: ASUS Sabertooth 990FX Rev. 3.0
Grafikkarte: Sapphire  Radeon R9 390 Nitro Trixx OC 8GB
RAM: Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz 16GB (4x4)
Gehäuse: Customized Aerocool Aero 1000
Netzteil: BeQuiet Sys Power 630W 80 Plus
Kühlung: Alpenföhn Olymp @ Noctua NF A15

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Laufwerksschächte entfernt, HDD Käfige Entfernt, Custom PSU Abdeckung,  Custom Seitenfenster, 4x Noctua NF A15, 1x Noctua NF S12A, Mainboardtray  Foliert, Gehäuserückwand foliert, Phanteks Sleeve Extensions weiß

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Doggycat (4. November 2016)

PC-Steckbrief von - Doggycat

PC Name:  Desk

CPU:  Übergang celeron g3900 später I7 7700k 
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA Z170x Ud3
Grafikkarte: Inno 3D Ichill X3 GTX 1070
RAM: 16GB Corsair Veangence LED weiß 3000mhz
Gehäuse: Selbstbau Desk 
Netzteil: Be Quiet Straight Power 10 400 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):  Custom WaKü mit 280er und 240er radiator
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert:  Selbstbau Case(Desk) neue schläuche, neues Mainboard Ram und CPU
Wird noch gemacht: Hard Tubes resltiche kabel sleeven und schöner verlegen

Link zum Tagebuch:   Worklog Desk PC
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## w00tification (18. November 2016)

PC-Steckbrief von - w00tification

PC Name: n/a

CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K @4 GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 980 Ti @1.468 MHz
RAM: 4x 8 GiB G.Skill TridentX DDR3-2400 @1.200MHz
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 800 black
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 600W
Kühlung: WaKü mit EK-WB-Kühlern und Alphacool-Radiatoren
Sound: Realtek ALC1150 onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: neu, Änderungen siehe PCGH-Thread "Zeigt her, Eure PCs - Teil III"

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhack (29. Januar 2017)

PC-Steckbrief von - Snowhack

PC Name: The Cube

CPU: Intel Core i7 5820K 6x 4,5GHz
Mainboard:ASRock X99 Extreme3
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Super Jetstream
Ram: 4x8 GB TeamGroup Elite Plus
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series Air 740
Netzteil: 750 Watt Super Flower Golden Green HX Modular 80+ Gold
Kühlung :Alphacool Eisbaer 280
Sound: -

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert:  -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Giesbert_PK (29. Januar 2017)

PC-Steckbrief von - Giesbert_PK

PC Name: Giesbert_PK

CPU:                                              Intel Core i7 5930K @ 4,5GHz
Mainboard:                                Asus X99-S
Grafikkarten:                            2 x ASUS 290X DCII OC Crossfire
RAM:                                               4 x 4GB Kingston Hyper X DDR4 2666 Mhz
Gehäuse:                                    IN Win Gerone White and Blue Window
Netzteil:                                     1200 Watt Super Flower Leadex weiß Modular 80+ Platinum
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):        Self Made aus Alphacool,Aquacomputer und Watercool Komponenten
 Sound:                                      Realtek® ALC1150

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Wasserkühlung/Netzteil

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:sysProfile: ID: 190285 - Giesbert P.K.


----------



## KnolzCore (30. Januar 2017)

PC-Steckbrief von - KnolzCore

PC Name: SkyNet 3.0

CPU: Intel Core i7 6850K @ 4,00GHz
Mainboard: Asus X99 Deluxe
Grafikkarte: 2x Nvidia GTX 980Ti 2Wege SLI
RAM: 32GB Avexir Core Series DDR4 2400MHz
Gehäuse: EVGA DG-87
Netzteil: Corsair AX 1200i
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Custom Wakü, 2x 360 Radiatoren, Hard-Tubes, Eheim Aquastream XT Pumpe, Aquacomputer Kryographics Grafikkartenkühler, XSPC Raystorm CPU Kühler, 6x Thermaltake Riing 120mm Radiatorlüfter
Sound: -

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neues Gehäuse,CPU, Grafikkarten, RAM und Acryl Hard-Tubes

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: in Bearbeitung




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naxos87 (12. März 2017)

PC-Steckbrief von - Naxos87

PC Name: - 

CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K @4,5GHz
Mainboard: Z170 Asus Maximus Ranger VIII 
Grafikkarte: Zotac GTX 1070 AMP! Extreme 
RAM: 2x 8 Gb Corsair Vengeance LED @3200Mhz
Gehäuse: beQuiet Dark Base 900 Pro
Netzteil: 600 Watt beQuiet! Straight Power 10-CM Modular 80+ Gold
Kühlung: EKL Alpenföhn Olymp 
Sound: Republic of Gamers Supreme FX (on board) 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Die 2 Lüfter vorn weiter nach oben gesetzt, 2 Lüfter im Deckel (einen dazugekauft, einen von hinter der CPU Kühlung nach oben gesetzt), Alpenföhn Olymp für Overclocking

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## anutec89 (17. April 2017)

PC-Steckbrief von - anutec89

PC Name: -

CPU: Intel I7 4790K @4.4Ghz
Mainboard: AsRock Z97 Fatality X Killer
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 980Ti G1 Gaming
RAM: 16 GB DDR3 G.Skill Dual Channel
Gehäuse: Aerocool P7 C1 Tempered Glass Edit.
Netzteil: Bequiet! Straight Power 10 600 Watt 80+ Gold
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Corsair GTX H100i
Sound: Creative XFI Fatality Champion ROG

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Case - Umbau

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## dicker82 (28. April 2017)

PC-Steckbrief von - Dicker82

PC Name: Dickers PC

CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K
Mainboard: ASUS MAXIMUS VIII HERO
Grafikkarte: Palit GeForce GTX 1080 Super Jetstream 
RAM: G.Skill TridentZ DDR4 3200 (4x 4GB)
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Core P5
Netzteil: Super Flower Leadex 80Plus Gold 650 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Grafikkarte unter Wasser gesetzt und mit Carbonfolie ausgetobt.

Link zum Tagebuch:
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 195070 - dicker82


----------



## BlackEdition82 (30. April 2017)

Steckbrief von BlackEdition82 

PC Name: BlackEdition 

CPU: AMD Ryzen5 2600X @ 4.2Ghz
Mainboard: ASUS ROG Strix B450 F Gaming
Grafikkarte: Palit Geforce GTX 1070 8G 
RAM: 2x 8GB Corsair Venegance LP 3000Mhz DDR4 
Gehäuse: Sharkoon TG4
Netzteil : Corsair CX600M
Kühlung : Corsair H100 AIO 
Sound: Soundblaster X-Fi Titanium

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Christoph1717 (3. September 2017)

PC-Steckbrief von - Christoph1717

PC Name:          silentmaxx

CPU:          Intel Core i7 3930K  @ 3.8 GHz
Mainboard: Gigabyte X79-UD5
Grafikkarte:          ZOTAC Geforce GTX 1060 ITX  6GB
RAM:         4x 8GB DDR3 (vier weitere Bänke frei )
Gehäuse: silentmaxx
Netzteil: Termaltake Paris 650W Gold
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): silentmaxx Riesen dopel Kühlturm mit 120mm Lüfter F12 von Arctic an 7V Adapter
Sound: SB Recon 3D PCIe

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: mit defekter GF670 von einem Freund übernonmen und mit GF1060 ersetzt 

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## tschanga (30. Dezember 2017)

PC-Steckbrief von - tschanga

PC Name: -

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 1700 @3,95Ghz
Mainboard: Asus crosshair VI Hero
Grafikkarte: Msi GTX 1080 Seahawk EKWB
RAM: 32 GiB DDR4 Gskill Trident Z DDR4 3200
Gehäuse: Silverstone TJ 07
Netzteil: Corsair HXI 1200W 
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Asus Phohebus

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. Januar 2018)

PC-Steckbrief von Lios Nudin

PC Name: -

CPU: i7-7820X
Mainboard: MSI X299 Raider
Grafikkarte: MSI 1080Ti
RAM: 16GB DDR4 2400
Gehäuse: InWin303         
Netzteil: 600 Watt Be Quiet Staright Power E10 CM         
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü Mora 3 +AC Airplex Radical Copper 360
Sound: FiiO E10k Olympus 2 USB DAC + Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro         

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## sexytime86 (5. Januar 2018)

PC-Steckbrief von - sexytime86

 PC Name: sexytime! 3.0

 CPU: Intel I7-7700K @ 4,8 GHz - 1,23V
 Mainboard: MSI Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon
 Grafikkarte: EVGA Geforce GTX 1080 Ti SC Black Edition 
 RAM: g.Skill Ripjaws V 16GB @ 3200 MHz
 Gehäuse: be Quiet! Dark Base 700 
 Netzteil: be Quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 550W 
 Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): be Quiet! Dark Rock 3 Pro 
 Sound: on Board

 Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Gehäuse und Netzteil, GPU vertikal verbaut

 Link zum Tagebuch: Mods Rigs
 Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Vargsang (2. Februar 2019)

PC-Steckbrief von - Vargsang

PC Name: 

CPU: AMD Ryzen 1700x @ 3,9GHZ
Mainboard: Asus CROSSHAIR VI HERO
Grafikkarte: Asus Strix OC  GeForce GTX 980 Ti
RAM: 16 GB G.Skill Trident Z 3000MHZ
Gehäuse: Phanteks Deluxe
Netzteil: Antec EDC 650
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): CoolerMaster Liquid 240
Sound: Supreme FX

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:sysProfile: ID: 191632 - Sverd


----------



## neocoretexxx (1. März 2019)

PC-Steckbrief von - neocoretexxx

PC Name: 

CPU: AMD RyZEN 7 1700X - 8x3400 Mhz
Mainboard: ASUS ROG Crosshair VII (Wi-Fi) HERO, AMD X470 Mainboard
 Grafikkarten: 2 x Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 64, 8192 MB HBM2
RAM: Ballistix Sport 32GB (8GB x4)-(DDR4, 2400 MT/s, CL16, Dual Rank)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Dark Base Pro 900 Rev. 2
Netzteil: be quiet! 1000 Watt Power Zone CM Modular 80+ Bronze
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):
Sound: 

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Da_Obst (1. März 2019)

PC-Steckbrief von - Da_Obst

PC Name: Monolith

CPU: AMD Ryzen R7 1700X
Mainboard:  Asus Crosshair VI Hero
Grafikkarte: EVGA GTX 980Ti SC+
RAM: 4x8GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB 3200MHz CL14
Gehäuse: Silverstone TJ 11
Netzteil: Seasonic Platinum 660W
Kühlung (Wakü):  Heatkiller IV (CPU+GPU), 2x Aqualis 880ml, Alphacool NexXxos XT45 (Dual+Triple 180mm), Aquastream Ultimate, Aquaero 6LT
Sound: Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 Gen.2, AKG K271 MKII, 2x JBL LSR 305

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Hardtubes der Graka gegen Schlauch ersetzt. 

Link zu Sysprofile:
Link zum Tagebuch: [TJ11] - Monolith


----------



## FaySmash (3. März 2019)

PC-Steckbrief von - FaySmash

PC Name: PC X

CPU: AMD Threadripper 2920X
Mainboard: ASRock X399 Professional Gaming
Grafikkarte: ZOTAC 2080Ti AMP
RAM: 4x 8GB G.SKILL TridentZ 3200MHz CL14
Gehäuse: Phanteks EvolvX
Netzteil: Corsair RM750x
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 RGB + EK-CoolStr​eam PE 360 + EK-Suprema​cy sTR4 - ​Nickel+Ace​tal + EK Water Blocks EK-Vector RTX 2080 Ti - Copper + Acetal
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zu Sysprofile: -
Link zum Tagebuch: -


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. März 2019)

PC-Steckbrief von Lios Nudin

PC Name: -

CPU: i7-7820X
Mainboard: MSI X299 Raider
Grafikkarte: MSI 1080Ti
RAM: 16GB DDR4 3000
Gehäuse: InWin303         
Netzteil: 600 Watt Be Quiet Staright Power E10 CM         
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü Mora 3 + Mora 3 + Nova 1080 + AC Airplex Radical Copper 360
Sound: FiiO E10k Olympus 2 USB DAC + Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro         

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Anderer CPU und GPU Kühler, drei statt einer Pumpe, Grafikkarte vertikal, Verschlauchung geändert, mehr Radiatoren.

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Corsair_Fan (6. März 2019)

PC-Steckbrief von Corsair_Fan

PC Name: Red Darkness

CPU: i7-8700k
Mainboard: ASRock Phantom Gaming 6 Z390
Grafikkarte: MSI Trio X 1080Ti
RAM: 32GB DDR4 3200 G.Skill RipJaws
Gehäuse: Phanteks Evolv X
Netzteil: 750 Watt Be Quiet Staright Power 11
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Prolimatech Genesis "Black Edition"
Sound: SoundBlaster Onboard


Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Kompletter Austausch der eLoops auf die Black Edition B12/14 PS

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## MD61 (19. März 2019)

PC-Steckbrief von MD61

PC Name: 

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon
Grafikkarte: ZOTAC GAMING GeForce RTX 2080 Ti AMP
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16GB DDR4 3466 MHz CL16 (2x8GB)
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-O11 Air
Netzteil: Corsair RM1000
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Custom Wasserkühlung Bykski
Sound: Onboard


Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Komplettes System 

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Forlimat (31. März 2019)

Hallo, 
So mein pc ist jetzt ferig und macht wieder sein Dienst 😁
Cpu ryzen 2600x
Gpu aktuell noch 1070
Ram 16gb 3200 
Mb msi gaming pro
Cpu Wasserkühlung 
Festplatten samsung m2 evo pro  500 gb 
2 hdd 2 tb
Ssd 500 gb
Netzteil 650 watt
Win 10
 Der zweite computer besteht aus meine alte Teile und dient als medien pc und wir über den Touchscreen  bedient.


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. April 2019)

PC-Steckbrief von Lios Nudin

PC Name: -

CPU: i7-7820X
Mainboard: MSI X299 Raider
Grafikkarte: MSI 1080Ti
RAM: 16GB DDR4 3000
Gehäuse: InWin303         
Netzteil: 600 Watt Be Quiet Staright Power E10 CM         
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü 2x Mora 3 + 4x Nova 1080 + AC Airplex Radical Copper 360
Sound: FiiO E10k Olympus 2 USB DAC + Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro         

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Mehr Radiatoren, mehr Pumpen, mehr Schnellkupplungen, weniger Lüfter.

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Huggy2Bear (27. April 2019)

PC-Steckbrief von Huggy2Bear

PC Name: -

CPU: i7-8700k
Mainboard: ASUS Maximus X Hero
Grafikkarte: EVGA 980 Ti
RAM: 16GB DDR4 3200
Gehäuse: Thermaltake View 91
Netzteil: 550 Watt Be Quiet Dark Power 10 
Kühlung Wakü
Sound: Beyerdynamic DT-990 Editon

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## NotAnExit (27. April 2019)

PC-Steckbrief von - NotAnExit​
PC Name: Choose Wisely

CPU: i7-8700K
Mainboard: ASUS Prime Z-370A 
Grafikkarte: Palit GTX 1080 Superjetstream
RAM: 16 GB GSkill TridentZ 3200CL16
Gehäuse: Phanteks P400 weiß mit Fenster
Netzteil: EVGA 550 GS
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Enermax 240mm AiO
Sound: Steinberg UR12

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: 

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 144649 - Exit666​


----------



## Tripleh84 (28. April 2019)

PC-Steckbrief von - Tripleh84

PC Name:  -----

CPU:  Intel 9900K @ 5 GHZ@1,330V
Mainboard:  Gigabyte Aorus Master Z390
Grafikkarte:  Gainward Phoenix GS Nvidia RTX 2080TI
RAM:  4 x 8 GB DDR Trident Z RGB 3200 CL14 @ 3700 CL17
Gehäuse:  LianLi  PC-O11 Air
Netzteil:  Corsair RM1000i 
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):  AIO Alphacool Eisbaer 
Sound:  Logitech G560, Steelseries Artic Pro

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert:  CPU,Board,Maus,Mauspad,Elite Controller, Corsair Headsetstand, 31,5 UHD Monitor

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## MiezeMatze (28. April 2019)

PC Name: Fractal NODE 202 BFG&C 

PC Name:  -----

CPU: Intel Core i7-6700K 4,0 GHz (Skylake)  @ 4,6 GHz 
Mainboard: ASUS Maximus VIII Impact, Intel Z170 Mainboard, RoG - Sockel 1151
Grafikkarte: Zotac AMP Core GTX 1080ti
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX Series schwarz DDR4-3000, CL15 - 16 GB Kit
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Node 202
Netzteil: SilverStone SST-SX700-LPT - SFX-L Serie, 700W 80 Plus Platinum
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Noctua NH C14s
Sound: -

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Fractal NODE 202 BFG&C Mod (link)

Link zum Tagebuch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...g-c-mod-size-does-n-t-matter.html#post9828953
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## Infinity1985 (28. April 2019)

PC-Steckbrief von - Infinity1985 

PC Name: Atomreaktor... keine Ahnung ^^

CPU: Ryzen 7 2700X @ 4,2GHz Allcore
Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce GTX 1080Ti 
RAM: 32GB G.Skill Trident Z 3200er CL 14
Gehäuse: Lian-Li PC-O11 ROG Edition
Netzteil: BeQuiet Pure Power 11
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): EK Supreme Evo CPU Kühler, Raijintek GPU Block, Raijintek RAI-PM5 Pumpe und RAI-R20 AGB, 2x 360er Radiatoren, TT Riing Lüfter, Barrow Fittinge, etc.
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: ALLES 

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## garfield36 (15. Juni 2019)

*17.03.2020 Update wegen Systemwechsel*
*
Colossus VIII*​
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Cosmos C700M
Gehäuselüfter: 4x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS, 140mm 
Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
CPU-Kühlung: Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280
RAM: 2x Samsung DIMM 16GB, DDR4-2666, CL19-19-19, ECC
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2080 Gaming OC White 8G, 8GB
Sound: Onboard Realtek ALC1220
TV-Stick: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-900 DVB-T 
SSDs: 1x Gigabyte Aorus NVMe Gen4 SSD 2TB, M.2
           2x Corsair Force Series MP510 1.92TB, M.2 
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P11 650 Watt 
Optisches Laufwerk: LG BH16NS55                     

Zubehör

Cardreader extern: ProGrade Digital USB 3.1 Gen 2


----------



## schneemann (15. Juni 2019)

PC-Steckbrief von - schneemann

PC Name: Rimowa Gaming Edition

CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K
Mainboard: Asus Z170 pro Gaming itx
Grafikkarte: Inno3D Geforce 2080ti iChill black
RAM: 32GB DDR4 2666
Gehäuse: Rimowa Silver Integral
Netzteil: Corsair SFX SF600
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Scythe Grand Kama Cros
Sound: Displaylautsprecher/ Steelseries 9X

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: luftgekühlte Graka gegen wassergekühlte getauscht

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## MD61 (13. August 2019)

PC-Steckbrief von MD61

PC Name: -

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
Mainboard: MSI X470 Gaming Pro Carbon
Grafikkarte: ZOTAC GAMING Nvidia GeForce RTX 2080 Ti AMP
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z RGB 16GB DDR4 3466 MHz CL16 (2x8GB)
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-O11 Air
Netzteil: Corsair RM1000
Kühlung: Bykski (CPU, GPU, AGB-Pumpen Kombo, Radiatoren), EK (Fittinge und Hardtubes), Bitspower (Eckverbinder), Alphacool (Radiator)
Sound: -

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Umbau von Softtubes auf Hardtubes

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## sahvg (4. Oktober 2019)

PC-Steckbrief von - Sahvg

PC Name: Red servant

CPU: AMD Ryzen 3700X
Mainboard: Gigabyte Aorus Extreme
Grafikkarte: Red Devil 5700 xt
RAM: Corsair 32 GB DDR4 3600
Gehäuse: NZXT H700i
Netzteil: Dark Power Pro 11
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): NZXT Kraken X72
Sound: Onboard


----------



## goanaut67 (18. Oktober 2019)

PC-Steckbrief von - goanaut67

PC Name: O11D Green-Razer

CPU: Intel Core I9 9900k
Mainboard: Asus Maximus XI Gene
Grafikkarte: Nvidia RTX2080ti
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB 16 GB 3600 MHz
Gehäuse: Lian Li O11 Dynamic Razer
Netzteil: Seasonic Prime TX80 Plus Titanium 850 W
Kühlung: Wasserblöcke und AGB mit D5-Pumpe von Watercool, 3x360er Radiatoren von EK, Noktua Lüfter, Rohre und AGB aus Borosilikatglas, Anschlüsse von Alphacool und Barrow
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neu aufgebaut

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## 1337404 (4. März 2020)

PC-Steckbrief von - 1337404

PC Name: Aquarius

CPU: AMD Ryzen 3950X
Mainboard: Asrock X570 Aqua
Grafikkarte: EVGA 2080TI HydroCopper - SLI
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z Royal silber 32GB, DDR4-4600
Gehäuse:  Lian Li O11Dynamic XL weiß
Netzteil: Corsair AX1600i
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü):  2x Alphacool VPP755, 3x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 360mm, 10x Lian Li BR120 Digital
Sound: Logitech G560 / Sennheiser GSP600

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neuaufbau

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## IICARUS (13. März 2020)

PC-Steckbrief von - IICARUS

PC Name: -

CPU: Intel I9-9900K
Mainboard: Asus ROG Maximus XI Hero
Grafikkarte: Asus ROG-STRIX-RTX2080S-O8G-GAMING
RAM: Patriot Viper Gaming RGB 32GB DDR4 3600 MHz (Samsung Chips)
Gehäuse: Cooler Master MasterCase Pro 5
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 (550 Watt)
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): CPU-Kühler EK  Monoblock, Bykski RTX 2080 Asus Strix GPU Kühler [N-AS2080STRIX-X],  420mm Radiator Alphacool in der Front., 240mm Radiator Alphacool oben im  TOP., Mora 360 LT (externer Radiator), Aquacomputer Aquastream Ultimate  Pumpe, Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor "high flow", Bykski optische  Durchflussanzeige, 3x Temperatursensoren, Noctua Lüfter F12, P12 und  A14.,EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch (zum Mora), Hardtube 13/10 transparent, ALC  Eiszapfen 13mm HardTube Anschraubtülle silber, DP-Ultra klar +  destiliertes Wass
Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neuaufbau der Wasserkühlung (Hardtube)
Sound: Onboard Sound



Link zum Tagebuch: [Tagebuch] IICARUS - Ultimate Water-Cooling Gaming PC | Hardtube Modding (VOLLENDET)
Link zu Sysprofile: PCGH - Meine Hardware


----------



## carapao (13. März 2020)

PC-Steckbrief von - carapao

PC Name:

CPU: Intel Core I9 9900kS
Mainboard: Asus Maximus XI Hero
Grafikkarte: Nvidia RTX2080ti
RAM: Gskill TridentZ RGB 32GB 3600 MHz
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Meshify S2
Netzteil: Be quite straight power 650watt
Kühlung: HEATKILLER® IV for ASUS RTX 2080 Ti STRIX - ACRYL Ni-Bl RGB +  backplate, EK-Velocity RGB - Nickel + Acetal, HEATKILLER® Tube 150 D5,  D5-PWM, 2 x Black Ice NEMESIS LS360 OEM Builder Edition - Black, 6 x  Noiseblocker BlackSilentPRO PLPS - 120mm PWM (600 - 1500 rpm), Barrow  Compression Fitting 13/10 black, Aquaero LT
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: neu aufgebaut

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## DatenMonster (23. März 2020)

PC-Steckbrief von - DatenMonster

PC Name: Yen

CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
Mainboard: ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII WiFi
Grafikkarte: Radeon 5700XT 50th Anniversary Edition
RAM: 2x 16 GB GSkill TridentZ Neo 3600 CL16
Gehäuse: Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic
Netzteil: Corsair HX850i
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Custom WaKü (EKWB Coolstream SE+PE 360er Radiatoren, Velocity Nickel+Plexi CPU Block, Vector Nickel+Plexi RGB GPU Block, PC-O11D G1 D-RGB + DDC Pump Distro Plate//ALPHACOOL Eiszapfen Fittings und Eisrohr Tubes (10/13)//CORSAIR 6x ML120 Pro RGB, HydroX X5 Kühlflüssigkeit in Violett)
Sound: Onboard + Creative Soundblaster X7

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Farbschema von Violett auf Violett/Grün geändert

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## RaptorTP (24. April 2020)

PC Name: Silentleggera

PC Name: -

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700x @ 4,20 GHz Allcore @ 1,26875V
Mainboard: Asus ROG Crosshair VII HERO
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce Gigabyte GTX 1080 Ti Aorus Xtreme Edition 
RAM: G.Skill Trident-Z RGB NEO 32GB 3600 MHz
Gehäuse: Cooler Master C700P Black Edition
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 550 Watt
Kühlung: CPU @ Noctua NH-D15S + Noctua NF-A15 HS PWM chromax.black.swap - Graka @ originaler Kühler + 2x Noctua NF-A12x15 PWM chromax.black.swap - Gehäuse @ 5x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 140mm PWM + RGB Rahmen  
 Sound: FiiO E10K Olympus 2 @ Teufel Motiv 2 / Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro + V-MODA BoomPro Mic

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: sysProfile: ID: 4603 - RaptorTP


----------



## Smeagle81 (3. Mai 2020)

PC-Steckbrief von - Smeagle81

PC Name: RechenknechtAMD

CPU: AMD Ryzen R7-3700X
Mainboard: Asus Prime X570 Pro
Grafikkarte: Asus RX5700XT
RAM: 32 GB G-Skill Trident Z weiß 3600
Gehäuse: Corsair Carbige Series 275R (weiß)
Netzteil: Corsair RMx750 (weiß)
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Custom Wasserkühlung
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Custom Wasserkühlung


Link zu Sysprofile: gelöscht


----------



## goanaut67 (11. Mai 2020)

PC-Steckbrief von - goanaut67

PC Name: O11D Blue-Razer

CPU: Intel Core I9 9900k
Mainboard: Asus Maximus XI Gene
Grafikkarte: Nvidia RTX2080ti
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB 16 GB 3600 MHz
Gehäuse: Lian Li O11 Dynamic Razer
Netzteil: Seasonic Prime TX80 Plus Titanium 850 W
Kühlung: Wasserblöcke und AGB mit D5-Pumpe von Watercool, 3x360er Radiatoren von EK, Noktua Lüfter, Rohre und AGB aus Borosilikatglas, Anschlüsse von Alphacool und Barrow
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Kabelmanagement, Rohrsymmetrie und Staubschutz optimiert,Kaltlichtkathoden durch LED ersetzt,  Schieferverkleidung für die Sichtflächen und Farbschema.

Link zum Tagebuch: Lian Li O11D Green to Blue Razer Refresh
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## QIX (19. Mai 2020)

PC-Steckbrief von - QIX

PC Name: V8 


CPU: Intel Core i9 9900KS
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Master
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte RTX 2080 TI Gaming OC
RAM: Trident Z Neo RGB 64GB 3200Mhz CL16
Gehäuse: Cooler Master C700M
Netzteil: Corsair RM850 80Plus Gold
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Cooler Master MA620M
Sound: Creative Labs Soundblaster ZXR


Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: CPU Kühler gegen Dark Rock Pro 4 ausgetauscht

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## BlackPanther_ (31. Mai 2020)

PC-Steckbrief von - BlackPanther_

PC Name:

CPU: Intel i7 9700K @ 5,00Ghz
Mainboard: Gigabyte Gaming X
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Pulse RX5700T
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z 3600Mhz CL16
Gehäuse: Enermax Starryfront 30
Netzteil: BeQuiet 400W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Enermax Aquafusion 240 AIO
Sound: -

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Neu aufegebaut

Link zum Tagebuch:
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## garfield36 (1. Juni 2020)

PC-Steckbrief von - garfield36

PC Name: Colossus VIII

CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3900X
Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 Unify
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2080 Gaming OC White 8G, 8GB
RAM: Crucial Ballistix RGB weiß DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16 (BL2K16G36C16U4WL)
Gehäuse: be quiet! Pure Base 500DX weiß
Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 650W ATX 2.4
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280, 3x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS, 140mm
Sound: Onboard Realtek ALC1220

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -
                                                                       CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 5950X
                                                                       Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 750W ATX 2.4
                                                                       Kühlung: AIO Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 mit drei Arctic P12 PWM PST CO 
                                                                                             Frontlüfter 3x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS, 140mm
                                                                       Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 802 weiß

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## hurley182 (2. Juni 2020)

PC-Steckbrief von - hurley182

PC Name: -

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700X
Mainboard: MSI MEG X570 ACE
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER GAMING X TRIO
RAM: Corsair Dominator 16GB Kit DDR4-3600 CL18 
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define S2 Vision RGB
Netzteil:  be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinum CM 650W 
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): AMD Wraith Prism, 4x Prisma AL-14 PWM ARGB-Lüfter
Sound: Onboard Realtek ALC1220

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: kompletter Neuaufbau

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Harley1977 (12. August 2020)

PC-Steckbrief von - Harley1977

PC Name: -

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
Mainboard:  Asus Prime X470-PRO
Grafikkarte: Gainward RTX 2080 Super Phantom GLH
RAM: G-Skill Aegis DDR4-3000
Gehäuse: Lian Li O11 Dynamic XL silber 
Netzteil: be Quiet Straight Power E9-480W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Custom WaKü
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: dritter Radiator eingebaut

Link zum Tagebuch: 
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## indubioproretro (1. November 2020)

PC-Steckbrief von - indubioproretro

PC Name: Doomcave

CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600
Mainboard: Asrock B550 ITX Phantom Gaming
Grafikkarte: XFX RX 5600XT @ 14Gbps
RAM: 32GB G-Skill
Gehäuse: NZXT H210i
Netzteil: Corsair RM650
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): NZXT Kraken M22
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert:

Link zum Tagebuch:
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## valisoft (2. November 2020)

PC-Steckbrief von - valisoft

PC Name: KombiCompy

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3700
Mainboard: ASUS ROG Strix B550-A Gaming
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER OC WHITE
RAM: 64GB Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO weiß DDR4-3200
Gehäuse: NZXT H510 Elite
Netzteil: PC Netzteil BeQuiet StraightPower 11 850W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü NZXT KRAKEN X63
Sound: onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: vor einigen Wochen komplett zusammengebaut

Link zum Tagebuch:
Link zu Sysprofile:


----------



## thomasb1984 (2. November 2020)

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700x
Mainboard: Asus ROG Crosshair VII Hero WiFi
Grafikkarte: Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FE
RAM: 32GB G.Skill TridentZ RGB 3200 MHz CL14
Gehäuse: Lian LI PC-V3000WX
Netzteil: Seasonic Focus Platinum 750 Watt
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Custom Wakü ekwb/watercool heatkiller
Sound: Creative X7 Limited Edition/Kanto S4 speaker/canton subwoofer


----------



## Mischk@ (13. November 2020)

i9 9900KF@5ghz
Asus ROG gene XI
16GB DDR4 4200CL17
EVGA Rtx 2080ti FTW3 Ultra
Lian Li PC-011 WGX Rog Edition
Custom Wakü


----------



## Skyler1337 (29. Dezember 2020)

Hey Leute

ich bin ein kleines CS:GO beschleunigendes Build meines Herren  16 cm Breit 30 Hoch und 31 lang

Asus Z370 ITX
8700K @ 5 Ghz geköpft
16GB Gskill B-Die 3200 @ 4400 CL 17
GTX 1070 ITX @ Bykski Block
1TB M2 Evo 970
256 M2 Evo 970
500 Watt EVGA 80+ Netzteil Mini  im Boden.
EK 240 mm Radi im Deckel, 2 cm dünn + 2x 120mm Lüfter mit 15mm dicke + 6mm RGB Halos macht 4 mm Ersparniss da sonst kein 120er gepasst hätte
D5 + EK RES 100mm




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Die kommenden Tage kommt eine GTX 1080 Fullsize Graka rein sowie eine kleinere AGB-Pumpen Kombi. Evtl. auch noch Hardtubes da es dann nochmal geiler aussieht.


----------



## Stepsen (9. Januar 2021)

PC-Steckbrief von - Stepsen

PC Name: -

CPU: Intel Core i9-9900K
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Master
Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER Gaming X 8 GB
RAM: 32GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-3200
Gehäuse: Eigenbau
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W
Kühlung (Lukü): be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 4
Sound: Onboard / FiiO E17K

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: -

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Razor_64 (10. Januar 2021)

PC-Steckbrief von - Razor_64

PC Name: -

CPU: Intel i9 9900k @5ghz
Mainboard: Asus RoG Strix Z390-F
Grafikkarte: KFA2 GeForce RTX 3090 SG OC 24G
RAM: 32GB Corsair Vengeance Rgb Pro weiß DDR4-3600
Gehäuse: Corsair 780T
Netzteil: Corsair RM850X
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Custom Wakü - Alphacool (140er 280er 360er CPu+Gpu)
Sound: Creative AE-9 mit BeyerDynamic DT 1990 Pro

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Coldzero 780T Psu Shroud, Coldzero Rgb Gpu Backplate, Side Plate, SSD Plate, Minibar, Beleuchtung

Link zum Tagebuch: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/zeigt-her-eure-pcs-teil-iii.19967/page-266#post-10615039
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Spekilatius (11. Januar 2021)

PC-Steckbrief von - Spekilatius

PC Name: - 

CPU: AMD Ryzen 3600
Mainboard: ASRock B550 Steel Legend
Grafikkarte: XFX Radeon RX 5700 XT Triple Dissipation
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z RGB (4x 8GB, DDR4-3200)
Gehäuse: Lian Li O11Dynamic XL
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Wakü
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: G.Skill Trident Z RGB

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (12. Januar 2021)

PC-Steckbrief von - Paulebaer1979

PC Name: - 

CPU: AMD Ryzen5 3600
Mainboard: ASRock B550 Phantom Gaming 4
Grafikkarte: Powercolor Radeon RX 5700 XT
RAM: 2 x 8 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200 CL16
Gehäuse: LC-Power 986B Dark Shadow
Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 11CM 600W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): LuKü
Sound: Onboard

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Corsair Commander Pro installiert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebel85 (13. März 2021)

hier mal neue Bilder vom #Lianli - #AMD - #ASUS _ #ROG -#Mod #Black-#Red 
Name: Osiris 
MB: ASUS ROG Crosshair Dark Hero VIII 
CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 3800X (all Core #OC 4450Mhz) 
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-16-16-36 
GPU: ASUS ROG Strix GeForce RTX 2080 Ti OC (GPU +70 Mhz , Memory +200 Mhz) 
M.2 SSD: Samsung SSD 980 PRO 250GB 
M.2 SSD: Corsair Force Series MP510 240GB 
SSD: Crucial MX500 2TB 
HDD: WD WD Red Plus 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s 
Gehäuse: Lian-Li O11Dynamic XL ROG Certified schwarz 
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W ATX 2.4 
Lüfter: 6x Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3 ARGB Triple, 120mm 
Wasserkühler:
EK Water Blocks Quantum Line EK-Quantum Vector Strix RTX 2080 Ti D-RGB
EK Water Blocks Quantum Line EK-Quantum Velocity RGB AMD 
Radiatoren: 
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 360mm 
Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper X-Flow 240mm 
Watercool MO-RA3 4x180 LT weiß 
Schläuche: Tygon Norprene schwarz 13/10 
Anschlüsse: Alphacool Schraubanschlüsse schwarz


----------



## Rodny (25. April 2021)

PC-Steckbrief von - Rodny

PC Name: Projekt

CPU: Intel Core i9-10850K
Mainboard: ASUS ROG Maximus XIII Hero
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce RTX 3080 VISION OC 10G
RAM: G.Skill Trident Z Neo DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-4000
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Core P3 Tempered Glass Snow Edition
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 420
Sound: onBoard - Realtek ALC4082, ASUS SupremeFX, DAC (ESS SABRE9018Q2C), DTS Sound Unbound


----------



## Luigi92 (17. Juni 2021)

PC-Steckbrief von Luigi92

PC Name:  Gamer & Editing PC

CPU: AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3970X @ 4,2GHz
RAM: G.Skill F4-3200C16Q2-256GVK 256 GB
Mainboard: ASUS ROG STRIX TRX40-XE GAMING
Grafikkarten: EVGA GTX TITAN X SC (2-Way SLI)
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 900D
Netzteil: Corsair AX 1500i
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 860 PRO 512GB, Samsung SSD, WD Gold 4TB, Samsung SSD 850 PRO 512GB, WD VelociRaptor 1TB, Samsung SSD 960 PRO 1TB, WD VelociRaptor 500GB
OS: Windows 10 Education
Wakü: EK-Quantum sTRX4 D-RGB (Nickel Plexi) & 2x EK-CoolStream PE 480 & EK-FC Titan X (Nickel Plexi) mit einer EK Waterblock D5 PWM
Lüfter: 13x Noctua NF-F12 IndustrialPPC-3000 PWM, Noctua NF-A14 IndustrialPPC-3000 PWM 140mm & 2x NF-A8 Chromax PWM
Erweiterungskarten: Creative Soundblaster Z & Mellanox ConnectX-2

Update:

CPU: AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3970X @ 4,2GHz
RAM: G.Skill F4-3200C16Q2-256GVK 256 GB
Mainboard: ASUS ROG Zenith II Extreme Alpha
Grafikkarte: EVGA RTX 3090 FTW3 ULTRA GAMING
Gehäuse: Corsair Obsidian 900D
Netzteil: Corsair AX 1500i
Festplatten: Samsung SSD 980 PRO 512GB, 5x Samsung SSD 980 PRO, Samsung SSD 960 PRO 1TB und Samsung SSD 980 PRO 2TB
OS: Windows 10 Education
Wakü: EK-Quantum Momentum ROG Zenith II Extreme D-RGB - Plexi & 2x EK-CoolStream PE 480 & EK-Quantum Vector FTW3 RTX 3080/3090 D-RGB - Nickel + Plexi  mit einer EK-Quantum Kinetic TBE 300 D5 PWM D-RGB - Plexi
Lüfter: 12x Noctua NF-F12 IndustrialPPC-3000 PWM, 2x Noctua NF-A14 IndustrialPPC-3000 PWM 140mm
Erweiterungskarten: Creative Soundblaster Z, ASUS Hyper M.2 X16 Gen 4 Card & Mellanox ConnectX-2


----------



## Nebulus07 (14. August 2021)

PC-Steckbrief von - Nebulus07​
PC Name:  -

CPU: -
Mainboard: -
Grafikkarte: -
RAM: -
Gehäuse: Corsair 400D Airflow weiß, Glasfenster
Netzteil: -
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): BeQuiet Shadow Rock 2 (weiß) / 5x BeQuiet Silent Wings
Sound: -

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: Ich warte noch auf die neu GPU und gesleavte Kabel  Update Folgt 

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Ruvinio (30. Oktober 2021)

PC-Steckbrief von - Ruvinio​
PC Name:  -

CPU: 3800XT
Mainboard: MSI X570 Tomahawk
Grafikkarte: KFA2 RTX 3090 SG 24G
RAM: Teamgroup TForce Xtreeme ARGB 16GB 3600C14
Gehäuse: Thermaltake Core P3 TG Snow Edition
Netzteil: Thermaltake Toughpower Grand RGB 750W
Kühlung (Wakü/Lukü): CPU: ALC XPX Aurora Edge, GPU: ALC GPX-N Aurora, AGB/Distro: Bykski RGV-TT-P3-P Distro + Watercool Heatkiller Tube 200, Pumpen: DDC 310 + DDC 1T Plus PWM, Radis: 2 x ALC NexXos 420x30 mit 6 x Noctua NF-A14 PWM + Watercool Mo-Ra3 420 mit 4 x Noctua NF-A20 Chromax PWM, Tubes: ALC TPV 12,7/7,6, Anschlüsse+Fittings: ALC, Bykski, Steuerung/Sensorik: Aquacomputer Highflow Next, AC Aquaero 6, AC Powerdajust 2 Ultra, Kühlmittel: AC Double Protect Ultra Clear
Sound: Soundinterface: Motu M4, Lautsprecher: Swissonic ASM 7, Kopfhörer: AKG K702

Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: nix

Link zum Tagebuch: -
Link zu Sysprofile: -


----------



## Mystforce1978 (30. Oktober 2021)

PC-Steckbrief von - Mystforce1978​
PC Name: -Big-Red

CPU: 5900X Kühlung Artic Freezer 2 Push Pull
Mainboard: MSI X570 MEG Unify
Grafikkarte: RX6800 FE- Kühlung Eiswolf 2 360 Push Pull
RAM: 4X G Skill Ripjaws V 3600MHz Cl 16.16.16.18.38
Speicher:  Main Laufwerk Samsung 980 Pro 1Gb. 2x Wd 750Black 1Tb Raid. Viper 512gb SSD. 2XSamsung 2 Tb HDD
Gehäuse: Lian Li OC Dynamic 11
Netzteil: 750Watt Be quiet  SP11
Sound: Usb Soundblaster 5.1
15X120Mm Lüfter Alle auf 25%
Monitor: LG48C1LA19 OLED 4K 120Hz
Zuletzt wesentlich verändert: September 2021


----------



## garfield36 (31. Oktober 2021)

Gegenüber 2020 gab es wieder Änderungen  an

*Colossus IX*​
Gehäuse: be quiet! Silent Base 802, weiß

Gehäuse-Ventilation

Einblasend 3x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS
                          2x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM, 120mm
Ausblasend 4x be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM, 140mm

Mainboard: Gigabyte X570S Aorus Master

CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 5950X

CPU-Kühlung: Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH-Edition

RAM: Crucial Ballistix RGB weiß, Kit 32GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-18-18-38

Grafikkarte: MSI GeForce RTX 3090 Gaming X Trio 24G

Sound: Onboard Realtek ALC1220, DAC (ESS ES9018)

SSDs: 1x GIGABYTE AORUS NVMe Gen4 SSD 2TB, M.2

             1x Samsung SSD M.2 2280 2TB PM9A1 PCIe/NVMe Gen4

Schnittstellenkarte: RaidSonic Icy Box IB-PCI1901-C32, 1x USB-C 3.2, PCIe
                             3.0 x4   

Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 750W ATX 2.52

Peripherie

Lautsprecher: Audioengine A2+ rot
Silikon-Tischständer: Audioengine DS1
Kopfhörer: Sennheiser HD 560S
Kopfhörerverstärker: Sharkoon Gaming DAC Pro S
SanDisk Extreme Pro NVMe SSD 1TB, USB-C 3.2 2x2
Speicherkartenleser: ProGrade Compact Flash und SD UHS-II
Externer USB-Hub: Sabrent USB HUB - 4-Port -USB 3.0
TV-Stick: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR 930C (wird auch unter der Bezeichnung
                      Hauppauge HPG01252 verkauft)


----------



## das_bohnvirus (16. Januar 2022)

PC-Steckbrief von - Bohnvirus

PC Name: Commodore 1541

CPU: Intel i5 - 10600T
Mainboard: Astock H470m ITX
Grafikkarte: -
RAM: 16GB Crucial Vengeance 3200mhz in Weiss
Gehäuse: Commodore 1541
Netzteil: Extern 150w, Pico psu
Kühlung: Thermalright AXP-100 Full Copper
Laufwerke: 2x Nvme SSD, 3x Sata SSD, Slotin DVD Brenner

Sonstiges: Der Diskettenknebel funktioniert als Eintaster.

Der Rechner dient als Surf und Streaming Station.


----------



## das_bohnvirus (16. Januar 2022)

PC-Steckbrief von - Bohnvirus


PC Name: Commodore 64

CPU: Intel i5 - 10400T
Mainboard: Astock H410m ITX
Grafikkarte: -
RAM: 16GB Kingston VLP
Gehäuse: Commodore 64
Netzteil: Extern 120w, Pico psu
Kühlung: Thermaltake Engine 17
Sonstiges: Keyrah V2 für C64 Tastatur und Joysticks, Stomanschuss umgebaut um dem Original näher zu kommen. Öffnungen am Gehäuse mit alten Gehäuseteilen mit Revell Kleber geschlossen. Noisblocker Gehäuselüfter.
Wlan Antennen wurden nach innen geführt.

Der Rechner dient als Retro Daddelstation, c64 sowie Amiga Emulator sind eingerichtet.

Bug entdeckt: Keyrah v2 wird unter Win 10 Pro nach Neustart (nur bei vorher stromlos) nicht eingerichtet. Betrifft scheinbar nur das Asrock H410 Board.
Workaround: 5V USB zum Keyrah vorher über öffner Taster nach außen geführt (an ATX Slotblende)


----------



## RockShock19er (16. Januar 2022)

das_bohnvirus schrieb:


> PC-Steckbrief von - Bohnvirus
> 
> PC Name: Commodore 1541
> 
> ...


ein Meisterwerk der nostalgischen Art. gefällt mir echt gut und regt die Bastellust an. 
als Media-Station perfekt, schmuck und mit dem damaligen Comodore-Grau fast schon getarnt auf dem Tisch 😉
Hitzeproblem gibt es aber keins, oder? 10er intel sind bei Last schon heiß. Ist der Gehäuse-Lufteinlass auf Höhe des Lüfters?


das_bohnvirus schrieb:


> PC-Steckbrief von - Bohnvirus
> 
> PC Name: Commodore 1541
> 
> ...


----------



## das_bohnvirus (16. Januar 2022)

Der Lüfter bläst nach oben durch die Luftschlitze. Die Temps sind super. Beim Surfen oder Streamen bleibt die Kiste bei rund 35 Grad. CPU ist auf -90mV Offset. Im Idle bei Win 10 liegt der verbraucht bei rund 10Watt gemessen an der Steckdose. Der 35W CPU boostet ja nur wenige Sekunden das fängt der Kühler problemlos ab.
Seit über nem Jahr problemloser Betrieb.


----------

